# how long did it take for your hormones to show negative



## fandabby

Hi, I started to miscarry on 4th October, heavy bleeding, clotting, contractions etc then that weekend what I thought passed pregnancy tissue.

So now still bleeding, however is lighter and appears darker on the pad. Still light cramping.

I did a pregnancy test last thursday which would be 7 days on from heavy bleeding - strong positive. I did another today, still positive but slightly lighter in colour.

Hormones feel up and down. I can be fine one minute, then like a switch flicked I rage and burst into tears. This process is hard. My husband is now worried that I might be suffering with post natal depression.

I rang my unit last week because I was losing so much so fast and they told me to expect it for upto 3 weeks. If I test positive then I should ring them back.

How long did it take for your levels to reduce back to normal.
And
From a natural miscarriage did you have any complications like tissue left behind.?

Thanks for reading....


----------



## cjb

I was told to wait 3 weeks before testing. Then ring after that if it was still showing positive. Mine was natural with no complications. X


----------



## fandabby

cjb said:


> I was told to wait 3 weeks before testing. Then ring after that if it was still showing positive. Mine was natural with no complications. X

Thanks. My 3 weeks is up nx thursday. Did you bleed for all that time too? I assume you tested at 3 weeks and it was negative? It's such a long process and want to feel normal again.


----------



## mumanddad

I was told to wait till week three to test, but I caved! I tested two weeks after mc and got a strong positive, and then at three weeks I did another which was a little bit lighter. At 5 weeks they went negative and by 8 weeks I was getting positive opks xx


----------



## cjb

I bleed for 10days. Then I just waited till 3 weeks to test as I didn't want to worry myself testing earlier. Yes it was negative. Then my period started one week later which was a lot heavier than normal.


----------



## fandabby

mumanddad said:


> I was told to wait till week three to test, but I caved! I tested two weeks after mc and got a strong positive, and then at three weeks I did another which was a little bit lighter. At 5 weeks they went negative and by 8 weeks I was getting positive opks xx

Thanks for your insight. I caved to and tested one week and two week and still positive. I'll hang in now until week three and hope it will be negative so we can move on. 



cjb said:


> I bleed for 10days. Then I just waited till 3 weeks to test as I didn't want to worry myself testing earlier. Yes it was negative. Then my period started one week later which was a lot heavier than normal.

Hopefully my period will come soon after I stop bleeding so we can plan to try again. Although emotionally I don't think I am quite ready for that but it helps to distract me thinking of the future.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## newlywedtzh

It took me 6+ weeks for the hcg to be less than 5. But I ovulated anyway about 3 weeks after the initial bleeding.


----------



## celine

My first mc i was 6 weeks preg (should of been 8/9) it took me two weeks for bfn, then i got preg again before af and when i was 10 weeks lost the baby (baby was again only 6 weeks) and it took 3 weeks for a bfn


----------



## fandabby

celine said:


> My first mc i was 6 weeks preg (should of been 8/9) it took me two weeks for bfn, then i got preg again before af and when i was 10 weeks lost the baby (baby was again only 6 weeks) and it took 3 weeks for a bfn

Sorry for your losses. I was due to test again today but I didnt. Bleeding has slowed now as has cramping so hopefully will stop over next few days. Plan may be to test over weekend which will put me just over 3 weeks.

Good luck with your journey, we will try again after my af shows.


----------



## LeahLou

My doc has been doing blood tests. 10/15 I was at 28,000 then 10/22 it was all the way down to 262. So hopefully next week it'll be 0.
I was 11+5 weeks


----------



## dairymomma

It varies. It's usually 2-3 weeks after a m/c before my hpts go BFN and my labs go back to 0, then 3-4 weeks after that before AF shows. However, this time I had a BFN 9 days after my m/c (didn't test between 3 days post m/c and 9 days post m/c so don't know when for sure it went BFN) and my opks went positive around 20 days post m/c so it's looking like this cycle will be 5 weeks instead of my usual 4 weeks. Hoping so. I'm impatient and I'm supposed to wtt from now until I get the all clear from my dr due to health issues. I just want to get back to ttc...


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Just to let you know I am testing negative now 3weeks 1day since mc started, still bleeding though but is much lighter.

Hopefully bleeding will stop soon so AF can come and we can think about trying again.

Thank you all for your replies and I wish u all well and luck that your dreams and desires come true.....

:hugs:


----------



## fandabby

dairymomma said:


> It varies. It's usually 2-3 weeks after a m/c before my hpts go BFN and my labs go back to 0, then 3-4 weeks after that before AF shows. However, this time I had a BFN 9 days after my m/c (didn't test between 3 days post m/c and 9 days post m/c so don't know when for sure it went BFN) and my opks went positive around 20 days post m/c so it's looking like this cycle will be 5 weeks instead of my usual 4 weeks. Hoping so. I'm impatient and I'm supposed to wtt from now until I get the all clear from my dr due to health issues. I just want to get back to ttc...

Good luck dairymomma, hope you get your sticky BFP soon. :dust:


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks Fandabby. I'm hoping the same for you. I was due Dec 29 with my 7th m/c so it'd be great to get a BFP by then (best Christmas present EVER, right? :haha:)but I'd have to get the all-clear from the dr tomorrow for that to happen so really I'd settle for a new BFP before my most recent due date in May since I'm thinking it'll take a few more months to get my health issues sorted out.


----------



## fandabby

dairymomma said:


> Thanks Fandabby. I'm hoping the same for you. I was due Dec 29 with my 7th m/c so it'd be great to get a BFP by then (best Christmas present EVER, right? :haha:)but I'd have to get the all-clear from the dr tomorrow for that to happen so really I'd settle for a new BFP before my most recent due date in May since I'm thinking it'll take a few more months to get my health issues sorted out.

Good luck and stay positive - it will happen :dust:

Fingers crossed you will sort your health in no time and same for your BFP...


----------



## LeahLou

:dust: to all of us!!!
We all deserve take home babies!!


----------



## mandi21a

Took me 3 MONTHS for the hormone to go down ... Itreally is something that is different from woman to woman.


----------



## Wanttomoveon

My story probably won't offer too much clarity for you, but I'm hoping that in this thread I might also find some support. My miscarriage has dragged on forever, but I think you are off to a much more positive start than I was.

Maybe others here could help me not lose my mind:
My pregnancy plateaued around the 6th/7th week, in early August. Around August 5th. We knew this through my hcg numbers leveling out around 17,000 and the ultrasound not showing anything much beyond a sac that was irregular. And, here is is, November 1st, and I'm still tracking my hcg.

FIRST, the miscarriage was "missed," so I waited and waited. 3 weeks later on Aug. 25th, I finally had what I thought was the miscarriage. Notable, sudden flow. But it did fizzle out a little quickly, but for three more weeks I had light flow then spotting. Doctor said that was okay, just tapering off/resolving.

THEN, seemingly out of nowhere, on September 16th, I started bleeding very heavily. Soaking pads every 30 minutes, passing lots of tissue. Guess it wasn't over! Went to the ER and lo and behold, my hcg was at 6,000. I passed so much tissue and blood that night, but luckily my clotting factor and blood pressure indicated that I was handling it.

So, apparently, I had both a missed miscarriage, and then an incomplete miscarriage. It would have been nice if my doctor had just checked once on my hcg following the first bleed. Then maybe we would have known this was coming.
Since September 16th, when it was 6,000, we have been tracking my hcg weekly. And now, 7 weeks later, it's at 17.2. I'm really, really upset tonight because my rate of decline is slowing, and because this has been so unusual and prolonged. I went from 21.5 last week to 17.2 this week:
8/9: 18,752
Late August: Bleeding, thought was over
Monday 9/16: 6,027 (ER visit)
Friday 9/20: 1,156
9/27: 425
10/3: 193
10/10: 84
10/18: 34
10/25: 22
11/1: 17

I just can't believe how long this is taking. I find people online saying it "can" take weeks, but having that abnormal aspect along with all of the other abnormal aspects of my miscarriage (missed+ incomplete/2 bleeding episodes) is very much taking its toll on my mental health.

I worry about choriocarcinoma. I worry about retained tissue. I worry I've become pregnant again accidentally through safe foreplay (no intercourse). Getting pregnant again would be awful. I'm 39 and this is my 3rd miscarriage in 2 1/2 years. I'm done. My doctor says as long as it keeps dropping, we're okay. But I don't trust him anymore after he paid little attention to me in the time after my first bleed and so we did not know it was incomplete.

As for the original poster, get your hcg checked a few times if it would help you feel confident that your miscarriage is completing. Though, I notice you are from the UK, and I've heard they don't check hcg levels much over there. Has a doctor talked to you about that?

P.S. I should add that I also was taking progesterone supplements during my few weeks of pregnancy to address a possible deficiency. I have no idea if that added to why this was missed, then incomplete.


----------



## LeahLou

Wow wanttomoveon, I'm so so sorry for all you've been through. It's really heartbreaking. We've been through 4 mc's this year.
I would change doctors because of their lack of attention! That's borderline irresponsible. My doctor has been extremely attentive. The day we figured out my babies weren't alive, they did a D&E days later, 2 more u/s after to make sure there was no more tissue and bi weekly blood tests AND meds to make sure my body goes back to normally as quickly as possible. 
I would get a second opinion at least to make sure everything is normal and just taking longer to resolve. 
I wish there were words that could make everything better, but sadly time seems to be the big thing for me that's helped. That and hugs from my man! Although these bnb girls are awesome and very comforting! 
Praying the hcg gets out of your system soon so you can get start healing properly!


----------



## krisum

It can take some time for your bhcg to come down...

I got my bfp on sept 18th and started bleeding sept 25. 
My bhcg that day was already only 300. 
I was still bleeding 4 weeks later and on oct 23 my bhcg was still 28. I am still bleeding now almost 6 weeks after it initially started, but it is finally starting to slow to just light spotting. I go for another on Wednesday and am really hoping it is <5. I have had two ultrasounds since and they have both shown that my uterus is empty. 

It is crazy that a loss at just over 5 weeks pregnant can cause bleeding for nearly 6 weeks now. My doc has no explanation as to why i am still bleeding, and can only tell me that for some women it just takes a long time. I am so ready for this to be over!


----------



## fandabby

mandi21a said:


> Took me 3 MONTHS for the hormone to go down ... Itreally is something that is different from woman to woman.


I am so sorry you have experienced MC too and your prolonged pain waiting for your body to balance. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Wanttomoveon said:


> My story probably won't offer too much clarity for you, but I'm hoping that in this thread I might also find some support. My miscarriage has dragged on forever, but I think you are off to a much more positive start than I was.
> 
> Maybe others here could help me not lose my mind:
> My pregnancy plateaued around the 6th/7th week, in early August. Around August 5th. We knew this through my hcg numbers leveling out around 17,000 and the ultrasound not showing anything much beyond a sac that was irregular. And, here is is, November 1st, and I'm still tracking my hcg.
> 
> FIRST, the miscarriage was "missed," so I waited and waited. 3 weeks later on Aug. 25th, I finally had what I thought was the miscarriage. Notable, sudden flow. But it did fizzle out a little quickly, but for three more weeks I had light flow then spotting. Doctor said that was okay, just tapering off/resolving.
> 
> THEN, seemingly out of nowhere, on September 16th, I started bleeding very heavily. Soaking pads every 30 minutes, passing lots of tissue. Guess it wasn't over! Went to the ER and lo and behold, my hcg was at 6,000. I passed so much tissue and blood that night, but luckily my clotting factor and blood pressure indicated that I was handling it.
> 
> So, apparently, I had both a missed miscarriage, and then an incomplete miscarriage. It would have been nice if my doctor had just checked once on my hcg following the first bleed. Then maybe we would have known this was coming.
> Since September 16th, when it was 6,000, we have been tracking my hcg weekly. And now, 7 weeks later, it's at 17.2. I'm really, really upset tonight because my rate of decline is slowing, and because this has been so unusual and prolonged. I went from 21.5 last week to 17.2 this week:
> 8/9: 18,752
> Late August: Bleeding, thought was over
> Monday 9/16: 6,027 (ER visit)
> Friday 9/20: 1,156
> 9/27: 425
> 10/3: 193
> 10/10: 84
> 10/18: 34
> 10/25: 22
> 11/1: 17
> 
> I just can't believe how long this is taking. I find people online saying it "can" take weeks, but having that abnormal aspect along with all of the other abnormal aspects of my miscarriage (missed+ incomplete/2 bleeding episodes) is very much taking its toll on my mental health.
> 
> I worry about choriocarcinoma. I worry about retained tissue. I worry I've become pregnant again accidentally through safe foreplay (no intercourse). Getting pregnant again would be awful. I'm 39 and this is my 3rd miscarriage in 2 1/2 years. I'm done. My doctor says as long as it keeps dropping, we're okay. But I don't trust him anymore after he paid little attention to me in the time after my first bleed and so we did not know it was incomplete.
> 
> As for the original poster, get your hcg checked a few times if it would help you feel confident that your miscarriage is completing. Though, I notice you are from the UK, and I've heard they don't check hcg levels much over there. Has a doctor talked to you about that?
> 
> P.S. I should add that I also was taking progesterone supplements during my few weeks of pregnancy to address a possible deficiency. I have no idea if that added to why this was missed, then incomplete.


Sorry for your loss and yes I agree with LeahLou get a second opinion to make sure everything is going the right way and may be think about changing to a different doctor next time around.

I have read lots of threads and it really does range from a few days bleed to I read one lady bled constantly without a break for 3 months. I'm in my 4th week with constant bleeding. Extremely heavy changing every 30 mins and gushing and getting in a mess which went on for 2.5 weeks and then started to slow up with the odd gush. I am bleeding lightly now but still have cramps on a mild level so plan to telephone the EPU and ask their advice. 

I really hope you come to the end of this soon so you can move on physically and emotionally.

good luck :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

krisum said:


> It can take some time for your bhcg to come down...
> 
> I got my bfp on sept 18th and started bleeding sept 25.
> My bhcg that day was already only 300.
> I was still bleeding 4 weeks later and on oct 23 my bhcg was still 28. I am still bleeding now almost 6 weeks after it initially started, but it is finally starting to slow to just light spotting. I go for another on Wednesday and am really hoping it is <5. I have had two ultrasounds since and they have both shown that my uterus is empty.
> 
> It is crazy that a loss at just over 5 weeks pregnant can cause bleeding for nearly 6 weeks now. My doc has no explanation as to why i am still bleeding, and can only tell me that for some women it just takes a long time. I am so ready for this to be over!


Sorry for your loss and good luck at your next appointment. Hope your levels finally come down. :hugs:


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Thank you Fandabby...and I'm sorry how long your bleeding is dragging on. I wonder if it's "incomplete" - have you had hcg readings or ultrasounds recently?


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Thanks LeahLou - yeah, I do want to change doctors. I figure I will wait and see what this Friday's reading is, and then figure out if it's more urgent to see someone else. I have stopped bleeding and even had a period despite the hcg still being present and slowly declining. Problem is I'm in a small isolated town and there is just one ob/gyn office here. So seeing someone else would be seeing just one of two others who work with my current ob/gyn in the same office. I REALLY don't like him. It's frustrating to just have information relayed through his nurse, like we're playing telephone (literally), so I don't really get much explanation from him to help me put things in a positive perspective. So if things are bad Friday, I may look to travel to a doctor in a different town..

Sorry to hear of your recurrent losses in such a short period of time. Have you had any tests done to look into any possible issues?

You seem to have a good outlook - thank you for your kind response.


----------



## slg76

sorry for your loss and I'm sorry that you aren't getting the support that you would like from your Dr. I have had major health issues and have changed doctors a few times to find one that I thought was more attentive or more skilled. I wish you had that option. I'm lucky in a health care perspective to have lived in big cities. 

I had a missed mc last month. I ended up having an aspiration procedure. I know this is different than what you are going through but I can say that my HCG levels were:
22,000 just before the procedure (level stayed the same 7-9 weeks preg.)
1,200 one week after
140 two weeks after
I'm now almost three weeks after procedure and my HPTs (wondfo) and very faintly positive. The nurse told me she expected it to take a few more weeks to get to <5.

I hope you are back to normal very soon! I also had major mood swings for a week or two and also have had a terrible headache. I'm now feeling much better both emotionally and physically. You are going through a lot so don't be too hard on yourself!

LeahLou-nice to "see" you here. I notice we have both been stalking the pregnancy test threads :)


----------



## klsltsp

Wanttomoveon said:


> My story probably won't offer too much clarity for you, but I'm hoping that in this thread I might also find some support. My miscarriage has dragged on forever, but I think you are off to a much more positive start than I was.
> 
> Maybe others here could help me not lose my mind:
> My pregnancy plateaued around the 6th/7th week, in early August. Around August 5th. We knew this through my hcg numbers leveling out around 17,000 and the ultrasound not showing anything much beyond a sac that was irregular. And, here is is, November 1st, and I'm still tracking my hcg.
> 
> FIRST, the miscarriage was "missed," so I waited and waited. 3 weeks later on Aug. 25th, I finally had what I thought was the miscarriage. Notable, sudden flow. But it did fizzle out a little quickly, but for three more weeks I had light flow then spotting. Doctor said that was okay, just tapering off/resolving.
> 
> THEN, seemingly out of nowhere, on September 16th, I started bleeding very heavily. Soaking pads every 30 minutes, passing lots of tissue. Guess it wasn't over! Went to the ER and lo and behold, my hcg was at 6,000. I passed so much tissue and blood that night, but luckily my clotting factor and blood pressure indicated that I was handling it.
> 
> So, apparently, I had both a missed miscarriage, and then an incomplete miscarriage. It would have been nice if my doctor had just checked once on my hcg following the first bleed. Then maybe we would have known this was coming.
> Since September 16th, when it was 6,000, we have been tracking my hcg weekly. And now, 7 weeks later, it's at 17.2. I'm really, really upset tonight because my rate of decline is slowing, and because this has been so unusual and prolonged. I went from 21.5 last week to 17.2 this week:
> 8/9: 18,752
> Late August: Bleeding, thought was over
> Monday 9/16: 6,027 (ER visit)
> Friday 9/20: 1,156
> 9/27: 425
> 10/3: 193
> 10/10: 84
> 10/18: 34
> 10/25: 22
> 11/1: 17
> 
> I just can't believe how long this is taking. I find people online saying it "can" take weeks, but having that abnormal aspect along with all of the other abnormal aspects of my miscarriage (missed+ incomplete/2 bleeding episodes) is very much taking its toll on my mental health.
> 
> I worry about choriocarcinoma. I worry about retained tissue. I worry I've become pregnant again accidentally through safe foreplay (no intercourse). Getting pregnant again would be awful. I'm 39 and this is my 3rd miscarriage in 2 1/2 years. I'm done. My doctor says as long as it keeps dropping, we're okay. But I don't trust him anymore after he paid little attention to me in the time after my first bleed and so we did not know it was incomplete.
> 
> As for the original poster, get your hcg checked a few times if it would help you feel confident that your miscarriage is completing. Though, I notice you are from the UK, and I've heard they don't check hcg levels much over there. Has a doctor talked to you about that?
> 
> P.S. I should add that I also was taking progesterone supplements during my few weeks of pregnancy to address a possible deficiency. I have no idea if that added to why this was missed, then incomplete.

well i thought that i would tell you my story it may help you to know that you arent the only one with a crazy time:) i miscarried at the beginning of oct. we saw the heart beating at the end of september but a follow up u/s on oct 2 showed the baby had died. so oct 4 i took misoprostol i passed 5-6 large clots. i was checking and didnt see anything that i thought was the sac or placenta... the bleeding stopped within a few hrs. i didnt think i was done so oct 6 i took a second dose of misoprostol i had no cramping but i did begin to bleed. on oct 16 i had an ultrasound to confirm and it was all clear...still alot of lining but no sac. Oct 25 did a hpt and it was very positive.... so monday the 28th i called my docs office and went to see my family doc on the 29th. she was immediately concerned sent me for stat. bloodwork and another u/s. She called me in the morning when she wasnt working and told me to go to the er. So I went to the er thinking i would need a d&c.... it turns out i have a mass that has gone through my uterine wall and that it could rupture at any moment. So they dont know if it an ectopic pregnancy in the uterus a molar pregnancy. its very rare and no one knows what tobdo. they gave me some chemotherapy drugs to shrink the mass... i am still in hospital and they are checking my hcg levels.. hopefully they go down today so i can go home... they were at 797 yesterday. They have been saying i may need a hysterectomy if the meds dont work... not out of the woods yet.. if this does resolve i have been told 6 months after my levels hit zero and the mass is gone. I will need special tests to asses that my uterus has healed properly and then an ultrasound at 5/6 weeks to see where the baby implants... 

so see my mc has been crazy too!!! keep your spirits up.

kim


----------



## slg76

wanttomoveon, I took a closer look at your HCG levels. They look fine to me...keeping in mind that I'm no doctor. HCG levels drop by half lives not linearly. You would expect drops from 200, 100, 50, 25, 12, 6, 3........so it is normal that as your levels get lower the drops get smaller. Does that make sense? Looks like you are almost done. Hang in there.


----------



## fandabby

> well i thought that i would tell you my story it may help you to know that you arent the only one with a crazy time:) i miscarried at the beginning of oct. we saw the heart beating at the end of september but a follow up u/s on oct 2 showed the baby had died. so oct 4 i took misoprostol i passed 5-6 large clots. i was checking and didnt see anything that i thought was the sac or placenta... the bleeding stopped within a few hrs. i didnt think i was done so oct 6 i took a second dose of misoprostol i had no cramping but i did begin to bleed. on oct 16 i had an ultrasound to confirm and it was all clear...still alot of lining but no sac. Oct 25 did a hpt and it was very positive.... so monday the 28th i called my docs office and went to see my family doc on the 29th. she was immediately concerned sent me for stat. bloodwork and another u/s. She called me in the morning when she wasnt working and told me to go to the er. So I went to the er thinking i would need a d&c.... it turns out i have a mass that has gone through my uterine wall and that it could rupture at any moment. So they dont know if it an ectopic pregnancy in the uterus a molar pregnancy. its very rare and no one knows what tobdo. they gave me some chemotherapy drugs to shrink the mass... i am still in hospital and they are checking my hcg levels.. hopefully they go down today so i can go home... they were at 797 yesterday. They have been saying i may need a hysterectomy if the meds dont work... not out of the woods yet.. if this does resolve i have been told 6 months after my levels hit zero and the mass is gone. I will need special tests to asses that my uterus has healed properly and then an ultrasound at 5/6 weeks to see where the baby implants...
> 
> so see my mc has been crazy too!!! keep your spirits up.
> 
> kim

Gosh klsltsp you have been through it. I really hope everything resolves for you and that your uterus heals properly in order for you to have a successful pregnancy. Very best of luck and :dust: for when you have the all clear to try again.


----------



## fandabby

slg76 said:


> sorry for your loss and I'm sorry that you aren't getting the support that you would like from your Dr. I have had major health issues and have changed doctors a few times to find one that I thought was more attentive or more skilled. I wish you had that option. I'm lucky in a health care perspective to have lived in big cities.
> 
> I had a missed mc last month. I ended up having an aspiration procedure. I know this is different than what you are going through but I can say that my HCG levels were:
> 22,000 just before the procedure (level stayed the same 7-9 weeks preg.)
> 1,200 one week after
> 140 two weeks after
> I'm now almost three weeks after procedure and my HPTs (wondfo) and very faintly positive. The nurse told me she expected it to take a few more weeks to get to <5.
> 
> I hope you are back to normal very soon! I also had major mood swings for a week or two and also have had a terrible headache. I'm now feeling much better both emotionally and physically. You are going through a lot so don't be too hard on yourself!
> 
> LeahLou-nice to "see" you here. I notice we have both been stalking the pregnancy test threads :)

Good luck getting your levels down. I hear you about mood swings, I experienced that hugely 2 weeks post MC and in the middle of loopy 5 minutes my husband looked at me and I just screamed at him, what are you looking at, my hormones are all over the place and burst into tears. the mood swings lasted a good 10 days then peaked off.

I feel more balanced now but can still lose it, more so when really tired. Took a test with the sensitive one 10miu and that showed a very faint positive so I am hopeful I will drop <5 in the next week.

Good luck


----------



## Wanttomoveon

slg76 said:


> wanttomoveon, I took a closer look at your HCG levels. They look fine to me...keeping in mind that I'm no doctor. HCG levels drop by half lives not linearly. You would expect drops from 200, 100, 50, 25, 12, 6, 3........so it is normal that as your levels get lower the drops get smaller. Does that make sense? Looks like you are almost done. Hang in there.

Thanks slg76 - I get what you're saying. I guess having the rate itself decline between the last two (I was around 50% decline, then 35%, and now this last one was a 20% decline) has gotten me crazy. I think having this drag on for so long has made it harder to be resilient/rational at this point. I just am so fearful that the slower rate of decline is a sign that it's about to plateau early and find out I have GTD/partial molar. I wish there were more "norms" established so I would know that having the rate itself slow was "normal." No one said anything about molar or partial molar with my ultrasounds, I am not having any symptoms or ongoing bleeding...I have to keep focused on the positive, but the anticipation of next week's reading is awful...
Thank you for your positive perspective.


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi, sorry to hear about your losses!
My Mc started at the end of July and my I am still getting very faint positives, I've been having blood taken every few weeks and they are also dropping slower the lower they get, these are mine.
First few were taken every few days
13, 000
9, 000
7, 000
A week later
1200
A few weeks later
Think it was In the 200's
Then every 2 weeks
198
163
94
76
56
Then randomly a week later 
38
And that was over 2 weeks ago and since the last test I have had heavy bleeding and passed small clots before this I've just had light bleeding.
I am hoping I'm nearly there and I hope you all get over this quickly too. X


----------



## slg76

wanttomoveon, I don't see any reason for you to worry. Sounds like you doctors are watching you closely and your levels are dropping just fine. I do understand being impatient though. Trust me, I'm not known for my patience!!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Thanks to both of you, slg76 and tootyfruity. I really appreciate you taking the time to help, and to all the other women on here sharing.

Tootyfruity, it's so good to see your numbers. Our timeframe seems so similar! I see so many women online go so quickly to zero/5, that it's discouraging. I wonder if your bleeding is a period? Though, I guess if you've had ongoing bleeding that just varies in amount, probably not. I learned that low hcg can stimulate ovulation and so it is normal to get a period before reaching negative. That happened to me. I'm almost due for another. Not sure which will come first.

Let's keep each other posted on our progress! I wish you the best.


----------



## tootyfruity

Wantomoveon- Yes it's so nice to speak to someone the same situation, I feel like everyone only has to wait a few weeks too but I guess that is what 'normally happens.
I don't know if this is a period, I definitely passed tissue and clots from pregnancy and my last scan about 6 weeks ago showed remains of pregnancy. I think the lining of my uterus must of got quite thick over this time so lots of bleeding is expected I guess.

I like the thought of low hcg stimulating ovulation, ill hold on to that lol.
Do you have another appointment this week to check hcg? I think ill call epu if I get a positive in the next few days.

We should definitely keep each other posted it will help us get through it. X


----------



## slg76

My beta today, two and a half weeks after aspiration procedure, was 35. I'm going on ovulation watch now as I think my HCG is low enough that it could happen now.

I hope for both of you ladies that your levels continue to drop quickly! It's so hard to wait!


----------



## tootyfruity

slg76 said:


> My beta today, two and a half weeks after aspiration procedure, was 35. I'm going on ovulation watch now as I think my HCG is low enough that it could happen now.
> 
> I hope for both of you ladies that your levels continue to drop quickly! It's so hard to wait!

That's a good drop. Hopefully u will ovulate soon, keep us posted as would be interesting to see. X


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Hello ladies,

Slg76, that's a huge drop in a short amount of time! That's great. You definitely could ovulate anytime, though your doctor might want to see you hit negative before you TTC. I can't believe I just used one of those acronyms! I guess I've officially joined the club = ) I've heard they would rather people be negative first so that pregnancy timing is clearer if you do get pregnant right away. I've also heard that you can be really fertile following an mc.

Anyway...Tootyfruity, do hold on to that idea that low hcg can stimulate ovulation. It's true! (Even though I'm not ttc, I was just excited to get my period because it was the first sign of normalcy.) They use hcg to stimulate ovulation in IVF patients. And also there are those people using hcg to lose weight and they continue to cycle. I guess it just has to be low enough, whatever that is. I had my period somewhere between 85 and 34, so I must have ovulated when it was around 100. And it was pretty clearly a period because I hadn't bled for weeks beforehand, had my usual ovulation symptoms, and when I was bleeding for the period I didn't pass any tissue at all. It was just heavy and more crampy than usual.

...I do have another hcg check this week. Friday. So nervous. I hate those days and the space right before hearing my result. I'll try to be positive and hopefully the decline continues despite slowing.

Tootyfruity, what has your doctor said to you about your long process? Has s/he just said that this is just the way it can go for some of us? I'm curious how they've framed things for you...


----------



## tootyfruity

Wow even more information I didn't know about, very interesting! 

Ahh Friday will give you a new number! Hope it's really low... like below 5 ;) are you going to ttc ASAP or wait a bit? I'm not sure weather to wait for my next af.

I haven't really spoke to a doctor about it I only get to speak to nurse who speaks to a doctor once they know the results then the nurse tells me what we need to do next. I have asked a few questions but they don't really give me a straight answer apart from... sometimes it just makes time! I spoke to a doctor who did the laporpscopy in August when they thought it was ectopoc but this was only 2 weeks after the mc started. I was really annoyed that they didn't do a d&c when I was under general anaesthetic, when I questioned them they said the sac was so tiny that they could of missed it. 
It's a bit of a conveyor belt when I go in lots of waiting and a quick appointment to have blood taken. 
Ooh Also I have stopped bleeding (I think) another few days and I can be sure it's ended. So now i can just wait for ovulation or af. I am going to test in the morning to see whether I need to have more blood tests for hcg.


----------



## Petzy

I just got tested today for the first time since my miscarriage this weekend. They will call me tomorrow with the results, and then test me every week until it gets to zero. I really hope that it gets to zero fast, so I can get ovulating and get going with TTC again

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## slg76

wanttomoveon--careful! You are being sucked into B&B world :haha:

I have a friend who, to her knowledge, has only ovulated once on her own ever. It was right after a mc!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

slg76 said:


> wanttomoveon--careful! You are being sucked into B&B world :haha:
> 
> I have a friend who, to her knowledge, has only ovulated once on her own ever. It was right after a mc!

I know! Some of the acronyms still confuse me, but I have most of them down now! :haha: It certainly is its own little world.


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Wow even more information I didn't know about, very interesting!
> 
> Ahh Friday will give you a new number! Hope it's really low... like below 5 ;) are you going to ttc ASAP or wait a bit? I'm not sure weather to wait for my next af.
> 
> I haven't really spoke to a doctor about it I only get to speak to nurse who speaks to a doctor once they know the results then the nurse tells me what we need to do next. I have asked a few questions but they don't really give me a straight answer apart from... sometimes it just makes time! I spoke to a doctor who did the laporpscopy in August when they thought it was ectopoc but this was only 2 weeks after the mc started. I was really annoyed that they didn't do a d&c when I was under general anaesthetic, when I questioned them they said the sac was so tiny that they could of missed it.
> It's a bit of a conveyor belt when I go in lots of waiting and a quick appointment to have blood taken.
> Ooh Also I have stopped bleeding (I think) another few days and I can be sure it's ended. So now i can just wait for ovulation or af. I am going to test in the morning to see whether I need to have more blood tests for hcg.

Ugh - that's what I deal with too - probably why so many of us are online looking for information and support. I hate playing the telephone game with the nurse as the conduit for the info. It makes it hard to ask immediate follow-up questions, and I wonder about info getting mismashed (as the telephone game itself makes clear to all kids). yeah, I just get the "as long as it keeps going down." There are just no norms for prolonged, atypical mcs like ours.

Because I didn't have surgery, no tissue analysis was done, so I guess a "partial molar" isn't off the table. But the doctor (via the nurse) said we're okay...."as long as it keeps going down." With your laparoscopy, you should have some comfort that yours wasn't molar/partial molar, right?

Nope...no interest in TTC now or ever again. This is my 3rd mc in 2 1/2 years, and I'm just tired of it. We didn't start trying until we were 37, and now I'm 39. Give the other increased risks with my age, I just think it's time to close the door. For the most part, that's okay. I can live with it. What about you? Sounds like you're motivated and ready to try again? That's great news that your bleeding may have finally stopped. Good luck with the next result!


----------



## LeahLou

Ughhh ladies. My level is still not 0!! I'm so close at 14!!
It's gone from 28,000 to 262 to 38 and now 14. Seriously body, does it have to take a whole month to reset?!


----------



## tootyfruity

Wantomoveon - yep it sis spoke frustrating dealing with all that I'm glad that I hopefully won't have to good back there anymore! 

So have they done any scans with you? Can't they determine molar by that? They never mentioned that to me so glad I didn't worry about it, although it did cross my mind. I don't think they analysed any tissue from my lapotpscopy , I got taken as an emergency as hgc was 13,000 and all they could see was a sac so they we're certain there was something more developed somewhere, me and dh wasnt convinced as had no pain at all. So went for op and when I came round they said they found nothing in tubes, that was it nothing more to say. 

I'm really sad that this is the end for you. I guess you have come to terms with it and you have been through enough: ( 
We would love to conceive soon but I'm worried about another Mc or worse. We have a son who is 2.5 and I know we are so lucky to have him and I often squeeze him so tight and tell him how much I love him. 

Today I did a test first thing this morning, it was negative... I think, I saw no line this morning but since coming back from work in some lights I think I can see a faint line lol, no more bleeding though so hopefully this is it.

Leahlou - join the Crew lol. Have you been having tests weekly?


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so sorry ladies. All these losses break my heart. 

I'm getting blood taken weekly until they hit zero. Such a pain. It's starting to really burn when they stick me because the scar tissue's building up from getting it done over and over and over again!


----------



## Petzy

I was at 435 on Tuesday. Hoping that I am much lower next week when I go back. I only miscarried this weekend.


----------



## slg76

That's great Petzy. Looks like you don't have too far to go. My last number was 35. My wondfo HPTs don't have a line anymore and I think my body is gearing up to ovulate. Pretty bad pains near my right ovary!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

They did ultrasounds early in the pregnancy, when my hcg started plateauing around 18,000. There was just a gestational sac, and it had an irregular shape. I had three done in about 1 1/2 weeks before the agreed that growth had stopped. I didn't know to directly ask about molar then. From what I've read though, I think it's clear it wasn't molar. That would have been obvious, but I now have read things about "partial molar," and how that's easier to miss on an ultrasound.

My doctor here didn't do another ultrasound until I was in the ER in mid-September. All he saw there was "clear" and what looked like clots (that definitely came out that night). But I'm nervous because I read about these "little" pieces of tissue that can't be seen, and my rate of hcg decline slowed last week. But, I keep telling myself, I feel good. All of my energy is back, I'm running, and I've had one period. I hope that's meaningful.

I did reach out to two OBs this week, from where I used to live, and both are more concerned than my doctor here. One is concerned that there is retained tissue. I really think it all hinges on tomorrow's reading.
I'm either fine and it's just very very slow
Or there's retained tissue
Or there's retained partial molar tissue

Well at least for all of us on here now the hcgs are still declining -- that's better than increasing at this point!

Glad you got that negative home test TootyFruity!! Have you had a beta test to get the exact number?

Wish me good luck tomorrow. Ideally it would be <5.0 but the way things are going it would still be progress if it was <12...
.... I'm not much of a prayer, but if any of you are...well, if you felt like it, please send them my way. :flower:



tootyfruity said:


> Wantomoveon - yep it sis spoke frustrating dealing with all that I'm glad that I hopefully won't have to good back there anymore!
> 
> So have they done any scans with you? Can't they determine molar by that? They never mentioned that to me so glad I didn't worry about it, although it did cross my mind. I don't think they analysed any tissue from my lapotpscopy , I got taken as an emergency as hgc was 13,000 and all they could see was a sac so they we're certain there was something more developed somewhere, me and dh wasnt convinced as had no pain at all. So went for op and when I came round they said they found nothing in tubes, that was it nothing more to say.
> 
> I'm really sad that this is the end for you. I guess you have come to terms with it and you have been through enough: (
> We would love to conceive soon but I'm worried about another Mc or worse. We have a son who is 2.5 and I know we are so lucky to have him and I often squeeze him so tight and tell him how much I love him.
> 
> Today I did a test first thing this morning, it was negative... I think, I saw no line this morning but since coming back from work in some lights I think I can see a faint line lol, no more bleeding though so hopefully this is it.
> 
> Leahlou - join the Crew lol. Have you been having tests weekly?


----------



## tootyfruity

wantomoveon- it sounds like there is nothing suspicious going on, you're hormones have been dropping steadily and i think that shows a lot. also i think everyone on this thread has just had slow dropping hormones with no other complications so it must just happen like that sometimes.

please let us know how you got on today, really hope they were low,low,low :flower:

and anyone else got any results?


----------



## LeahLou

Ladies, I'm confused with myself... I tested with an O test and wondfo on Monday after I got my bloods drawn when my level was at 14.. I tested again today because I was supposed to get AF a week ago and I started cramping yesterday and today with nothing but watery CM... My tests both got DARKER. What is going on with me????

I can add a picture!!


----------



## slg76

will your doctor do another beta? Could it be that your levels ARE going up??!!


----------



## LeahLou

I have another test scheduled for Monday, so we will see! If they are we'll be in trouble!!


----------



## slg76

Is your doctor asking you to wait to ttc? Well happy oops if your betas are rising :) Let me know what your test says Monday. I get a beta on Monday as well. My last one was 35 and I'm hoping this will be the last blood draw they need to prove that my mc is complete.


----------



## LeahLou

We are in a similar boat!
She advised us to wait for a couple normal cycles but my hubby is ready to go! He is not very patient, especially when it comes to TTC! 
My betas 2 Mondays ago were 38, this past Monday 14 so we'll see whether they've gone down or up! 
I'm kind of hoping down so my body has a chance to relax and reset but a rainbow pregnancy is always welcome :) Based on that hpt I did earlier, I think it's either stayed the same or gone up! If so, I'll probably be watched like a hawk and have an u/s asap!


----------



## tootyfruity

Leahlou- gosh that must be hard to wait till Monday. I'd want tried know now! I would of thought if its getting darker then you're hormones are going up and that came only mean one thing!: ) 
Let us know x


----------



## LeahLou

I sure will!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> wantomoveon- it sounds like there is nothing suspicious going on, you're hormones have been dropping steadily and i think that shows a lot. also i think everyone on this thread has just had slow dropping hormones with no other complications so it must just happen like that sometimes.
> 
> please let us know how you got on today, really hope they were low,low,low :flower:
> 
> and anyone else got any results?

Thank you for your positive outlook Tootyfruity! Yes, got my result back and it was 11.1. That's actually good, because the rate of decline went back up to 35% instead of the previous week's 20% that was freaking me out.

So I feel a little more sane, though still exhausted by having a 3+ month long process hang over my head, monitoring hcg "in case" it plateaus and shows that there is retained tissue:
August 9: 18,700
September 16: 6,000
9/27: 425
10/3: 193
10/10: 84
10/18: 34
10/25: 22
11/1: 17.2
11/8: 11.1

If this 35% trend continues, it will still be another two weeks to get to negative, but I will happily take that to instead finding out that after all of this hell there is a need to get a D&C for some microscopic piece of tissue.

Looking forward to hearing how everyone else's tests go this week. Sounds like Lealou and Slg 76 are getting results Monday....wishing you the best.

Thanks everyone for being here.


----------



## tootyfruity

Yes wantomoveon that's a good drop! Let's hope it continues. 
You know I'm really tempted to get my levels checked I'm kind burying my head in the sand I think. I would of thought mines around the same, I'm not convinced it's all gone :(


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Hey there,

Yeah, I can understand not wanting to test further. It's quite the roller coaster! You did get that negative on the at-home test, so that's great. But something to think about is that the lowest hcg level that "early" pregnancy tests read is around 20, so there is that gap between the goal (<5.0) and the level those home tests pick it up. If your doctor isn't concerned, then you could just go with that conclusion, but if it would ultimately give you peace of mind, maybe get the beta test? 

What does your doctor say?


----------



## slg76

Let's see your picture, LeahLou! I love to look at sticks!!! :haha:


----------



## tootyfruity

Wanttomoveon said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Yeah, I can understand not wanting to test further. It's quite the roller coaster! You did get that negative on the at-home test, so that's great. But something to think about is that the lowest hcg level that "early" pregnancy tests read is around 20, so there is that gap between the goal (<5.0) and the level those home tests pick it up. If your doctor isn't concerned, then you could just go with that conclusion, but if it would ultimately give you peace of mind, maybe get the beta test?
> 
> What does your doctor say?

Hmmm half of me has the attitude of ignorance is bliss but the half wants to know the truth. When I got the last result of 38 the nurse said test in 2 weeks and if it's negative u don't have to come back. I did get a negative then the faintest line a few days later and that line came up about 15 mins after testing. so I could go with either lol. I might call the epu and explain and see what they say.

Leahlou post you're pics so we can have a look x


----------



## LeahLou

Alright ladies. The tests marked with 14 are from last Monday when I got my blood drawn. The others are from Friday. Haven't done anymore since I get my blood drawn again tomorrow!


----------



## slg76

well friday's are definitely darker!! Was your urine more concentrated that day? If that isn't the difference than it looks like your hcg is going up. I've heard of hcg levels fluctuating during early pregnancy but I don't know if that applies to dropping levels during a mc. So curious to hear what is going on with you :)


----------



## LeahLou

I took my tests at the same time of day and it wasn't very concentrated either day so I'm anxious to figure all this out!
Maybe it was a bad wondfo and I O'd the day before? I was crampy on the left side.
I wish this was more straight forward!


----------



## slg76

yes, very strange indeed. I'm sure we all wish our bodies were more straightforward :wacko: 
Your HCG from the mc is defo low enough that it shouldn't show on the LH test anymore. But your HCG seems to be rising again per your HPT and than that would explain why your LH test got darker. 
the only things I can come up with are that you had a bit of retained tissue from your mc that is causing fluctuating levels or you are pregnant again. As I typed that I realized how NOT helpful it is to tell you that you either are or are not pregnant :rofl: 
Can you get another beta on Monday?


----------



## slg76

I did some internet research last night (mostly women's personal stories). Some people say you can't ovulate till HCG is 0 which I don't think is true at all. Some people say HCG needs to be lower than 100. But, there seems to be a lot of women who say at 20-30 is the magic number that stimulates ovulation. 

Sooooo...Let's say since your beta two mondays ago was 30 you ovulated then. I think your HCG would continue to drop since there is no implanted embryo to produce HCG. If an embryo implanted after that ovulation than you would be 13 dpo and would expect a positive HPT just about now. What do you think? Did you BD two weeks ago? 

Feel free to ignore if you think differently :ignore:

Just saying in my mind it seems possible that you are pregnant. Who knows though what our bodies are really doing right now :shrug: Are you hoping to be pregnant or are you supposed to be waiting? If I remember right you doctor told you to wait a month? Everything I've read says that waiting is just to accurately date a potential new pregnancy.


----------



## LeahLou

They've been watching me like a hawk because of the year we had with mc's. I've had 2 u/s and the most recent showed nothing left. Yay!

My doctor thinks I probably did O because I haven't had AF yet. Just had betas done so I guess we'll find out tomorrow! 

We didn't start BDing again though until last week and I think that's when I O'd. Which means we probably caught it because we enjoyed it at least every other day :haha:

DH is so wanting another baby so he's worse than me with symptom spotting!! I didn't eat much breakfast this morning because I was nauseous and he was like "What!! Really?! Should you test??" Funny man!

I think the doc would watch me real close again if I am preggers again and scold us a little but it's not that big of a deal. There's no medical reason to wait, she just wanted to make sure my levels were decreasing. 

Thanks for all the advice and research!! Tomorrow is so far away.....!!! :haha:


----------



## slg76

I know how it feels when a day feels like forever! Looking forward to seeing what your beta is :)


----------



## Petzy

Good luck!!


----------



## slg76

:dohh: I got my blood drawn today. The nurse called and said they ran the wrong test so they won't have my beta level until tomorrow.


----------



## klsltsp

sigh.. slg that sucks!!

I get mine drawn wednesday!!! I was at 323 last week, so really hoping for somewhere between 150 - 200 this week :) is that too ambitious?


----------



## slg76

I don't think that's too ambitious. Should your rate be dropping "normally" now, whatever "normal" is? Mine has been dropping by 50% about every 3 days. Let's hope for 150 :thumbup:


----------



## tootyfruity

Leahlou that all looks and sounds promising can't wait to see your results. It would be lovely to have a new pregnancy on this thread.

Slg76 how annoying they did the wrong test. Also really interested to see your results. My last hcg was 38 3 1/2 weeks ago but I'm still getting a faint line.

I did another test yesterday ( I really need to stop testing) and the line was faint but definitely there, I called the epu and they said to wait another week or so because I had heavy bleeding since my last test and it could take time for levels to drop since then.
It's so frustrating cause. I've kept the tests and I have negative ones from a few weeks ago and positive since then, I guess with such a low hcg level they can fluctuate, I don't think it's possible this could be a new pregnancy.

Also wanted to add I had a bit of brown discharge yesterday (Sorry tmi ) and I have had period type cramps.... confused!


----------



## battyatty

Hi there ladies, I am new to this forum and wonder if any of you lovely ladies can help me?
I started spotting bright red 3 days ago, no cramps. Went for a scan yesterday, they couldn't find baby at first so ended up with an internal one, no hb baby measuring 5+4 I was 9+2. I have to go back next week for another scan to see if I am miscarrying properly.
The thing is I am still only spotting when I wipe, with no cramps, and during the night it turned from bright red to dark brown. 
So when should I start to really bleed, and also when I can I expect the pregnancy symptoms to start fading, ie super sore boobs, nausea?
This is my second mc this year, first one I just super bled with cramps from start, plus symptoms were gone before it started....


----------



## LeahLou

Glad everyone's levels are going down!

So I don't think I'm pregnant or if I am it was just last week. I passed some tissue with no bleeding yesterday and tested again and it was only a squinter of a second line. Made me emotional all over again.
I'm thankful though because I do want to get to negative to start fresh. If AF doesn't show up in a couple weeks, I'll test again ;)


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Glad everyone's levels are going down!
> 
> So I don't think I'm pregnant or if I am it was just last week. I passed some tissue with no bleeding yesterday and tested again and it was only a squinter of a second line. Made me emotional all over again.
> I'm thankful though because I do want to get to negative to start fresh. If AF doesn't show up in a couple weeks, I'll test again ;)

best of luck Leah - your sticky bean is around the corner :) xx


----------



## Petzy

Got my blood results from this morning - I am down to 19 HCG :D - so happy. They told me to start my OPK's and see what happens! I will go in next week again to confirm its zero. Hoping to O soon! And they gave me my progesterone so this should be interesting lol. xx


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks petzy!! 

Mine were 14 last week and I'm waiting for my results from yesterday! They put me on Provera and it was supposed to induce a period and that's been near 3 weeks ago and I still haven't had any signs of AF!! Hope you get good results!!


----------



## tootyfruity

Petzy good work :thumbup: let's hope you ovulate soon! 

Leahlou I hope u don't feel too bad about it our bodies really do play games with us don't they??! 

Battyatty I wrote a reply to u earlier and it didn't post :dohh:.
I had a similar experience to u but started spotting at 7+3, I hope this thread doesn't worry you too much but I think we are an exception with our slowly dropping hormones. With my experience the first lot of bleeding lasted about 5 weeks but didn't end there as I've had on/off bleeding since over a 3 month period and the most recent was very heavy.and painful. I hope it's straightforward for you.


----------



## tootyfruity

Afm..... I'm confused, you're all going to think I'm mad as I can't stop peeing on sticks :haha:
I have ovulation tests 3 days in a row and I know they can show hcg which is why I did them as they showed up more speak I can see more of a difference, but I know u can't really rely on them.
I think they might be showing ovulation as they have Ben very different over the last 3 days, or could there be another explanation? I'm going to trying and add a pic


----------



## LeahLou

You're not crazy! I keep POAS too... :haha:

I'm not great with o tests but are they positive? Let's see a pic ;)


----------



## tootyfruity

https://https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab135/lisafdavey/Mobile%20Uploads/20131112_194924.jpg


----------



## tootyfruity

gosh its huge! i added pregnancy tests too from yesterday and few days before, the lightest opk is from today middle is yesterday and other is day before


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> gosh its huge! i added pregnancy tests too from yesterday and few days before, the lightest opk is from today middle is yesterday and other is day before

Hi, the middle one looks positive for me and day before a build up. Fingers crossed for you it's ovulation....


----------



## LeahLou

Looks like mine! Did you see my pic??


----------



## slg76

Battyatty: Sounds like you are having a missed miscarriage. That is when the baby stops developing but your body doesn't realize it. How long it takes to pass the baby varies from woman to woman but can take many weeks. Sounds like it has already been about 4 weeks for you? You could talk to your doctor about medication to force your body to pass the baby or a D&C to remove the tissue surgically. I'm very sorry for your loss!

findababy: I've been doing OPKs for a while now while waiting for my hormones to drop. Stupid things are always positive :growl mad: This happens to me some months I think because my FSH runs high. Yours do look like they are allllmost positive. 

LeahLou: hope your hormones take a dive now. I passed tissue without bleeding and it freaked me out a bit. Never had seen anything like that come out of me!

I got my beta back today at 11. Doctor wants to do one more next week. I've been doing them every Monday and they have been: 1200, 144, 35, 11. I'm frustrated because I can't tell if my body is trying to ovulate. OPKs aren't working, I had a little bit of EWCM the other day but not tons, and I'm no good at checking my cervix. Ug. Just can't tell.


----------



## LeahLou

slg, you make me feel not so alone! I have no idea whether I'm going to O or what! I guess I'll just make DH bd every other day till AF or bfp :haha:


----------



## tootyfruity

Leahlou Yes they do look like yours I'm guessing the blue ones are o tests? 
I wish we could all just fast forward a month and know What's going on. 
Slg76 hopefully you'll be at 0 next week


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> slg, you make me feel not so alone! I have no idea whether I'm going to O or what! I guess I'll just make DH bd every other day till AF or bfp :haha:

Im doing the same Leah.. since I don't know whats going on just yet, BD and enjoy myself lol.. I figure this way I may catch that egg anyways lol


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh slg well you're getting there!!! looks like lots of bd'ing for you that way you don't need to worry about when you ovulate ;)

leahlou sorry that you think you're out, but hopefully you can start fresh.

tooti sorry I know nothing about opks, I have never used then lol

afm.. I am soo nervous for my bloodwork tomorrow... I am also VERY jealous of all of this BD'ing... since I'm not allowed to right now... they said I had to wait a month... I have an apt next week with the ob so will ask him then when we are allowed... although I think we would both be pretty nervous... we don't want to rupture my uterus!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Haha it's a good time ;)

Levels at 7!


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh leahlou 7 is awesome!!!! aahh what I wouldn't give for a 7 tomorrow!!!


----------



## slg76

awesome Leah!! Ssssoooooo close to negative test! 

Every other day till BFP or AF was exactly my plan too :) Of course life gets in the way. Last night I could NOT get my 3 year old to sleep. I ended up falling asleep before her so no BD last night. Hubby went to work today and won't be home till Thur night. Hope we don't miss O!! 

Kim: I would start this with a TMI warning but is there really such thing as TMI here :haha: I had several years where I had a problem with pain during intercourse. It hurt like crazy during and it would burn for a day or two afterward. Hubby and I just had to get more creative with our other options in the bedroom (no intercourse). Still plenty of fun to be had :winkwink: It's no good for baby making but in your situation it's just what you need! 
I'm really, really, really hoping that your HCG is way lower tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

haha slg you are funny :) and yes lots of options, but here's some tmi right back at ya.. lol I'm not allowed to orgasm since they don't want my uterus contracting... so sure lots of fun for him!!! lol and then frustration for me :)


----------



## slg76

I actually thought about maybe you couldn't orgasm just as I was finished typing my last post. Bummer!!!!! No good :nope:


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so relieved. This had been such a long process! I'm having some sticky white CM, does that mean anything??

I had the same thing happen last night slg! My two year old was a mess and I fell asleep haha. DH will be back in the mornin though! He only works 24 hour shifts. 

Kls, it sucks not being able to do what you want!! I was in that situation a couple times in the past couple years and it sucks! Especially because I have a hyperactive sex drive... But I got real good at making him happy! :haha:


----------



## tootyfruity

LeahLou said:


> Haha it's a good time ;)
> 
> Levels at 7!

Excellent!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Afm..... I'm confused, you're all going to think I'm mad as I can't stop peeing on sticks :haha:
> I have ovulation tests 3 days in a row and I know they can show hcg which is why I did them as they showed up more speak I can see more of a difference, but I know u can't really rely on them.
> I think they might be showing ovulation as they have Ben very different over the last 3 days, or could there be another explanation? I'm going to trying and add a pic

Wow! So much has happened with everyone since I last checked in - and it's only been a little over a day!

It's great that everyone is moving down with their hcgs.

Tootyfruity, I agree that your test might be showing ovulation now more than they are showing hcg. When I have used those (when I didn't have hcg in my system - back in the normal days) and continued using them for a few days because I wasn't sure of the result, I did notice a lot of variability.

I can't open up/click your picture, but based on what you said, it does sound like LH variability to me. Which is good also because that means your hcg is even lower! Hang in there!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

slg76 said:


> ...I got my beta back today at 11. Doctor wants to do one more next week. I've been doing them every Monday and they have been: 1200, 144, 35, 11. I'm frustrated because I can't tell if my body is trying to ovulate. OPKs aren't working, I had a little bit of EWCM the other day but not tons, and I'm no good at checking my cervix. Ug. Just can't tell.

That's great slg! 11 was what my test was last Friday, too. Granted, it has taken me THREE months to get there, but I'm not quite insane yet. 

Looking forward to us and everyone getting <5.0 very soon. I get my next reading this Friday and if the rate of decline stays that same, I still won't be there - it would be like 7.0. But I'll take any decline.

Good luck!


----------



## tootyfruity

Thanks wantomoveon. Back in the normals days lol!!! I know that feeling. 
I don't Ind if I'm not ovulating I just like the fact I had a really light one as hcg isn't strong enough to give a strong line, it has cheered me up a bit anyway. 

How are you doing???


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

funny bunch we are lol I'm so happy to see soo many low hcg numbers, I had my blood taken this morning, so should have the number this afternoon.

Leahlou and slg .. funny ladies, I figure that my OH should suffer right along with me!! lol and to be honest I have a very high sex drive and I think he's actually enjoying the rest hahahaha he's also really afraid to get me pregnant again since we've been very fortunate in that area, so I've got an apt with my family doc tomorrow, may start bcp for a few months just to be sure. Since they told me if I got pregnant before the minimum 3 months, they would have to terminate, and I don't want to have to do that.


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Haha it's a good time ;)
> 
> Levels at 7!

Awesome news!! weeee


----------



## Petzy

Well given my number of 19 yesterday I have starting OPKs today.. :) the line is about 6/10 on the darkness scale if 10 was a positive test. So we will see what the next several days bring - I wonder if it will get lighter first and then darker, or if I am on my way to O soon. We will see!


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!! So glad to see so many positive (well.. Negative) outcomes!! :haha:


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Yay!! So glad to see so many positive (well.. Negative) outcomes!! :haha:

Lol I know eh? too funny...... Hey if we are laughing at it, we are doing something right


----------



## klsltsp

So I got my results, I am at 184, not bad I was at 343 last week, so I'll take it! Like you said funny how we want low numbers... in a few months we'll all be hoping for the numbers to be going up!!! :)


----------



## klsltsp

So I just did some quick calculations, and well if my levels keep dropping at this rate (a little less than 50% per week) then Christmas Day I should be under 5... a total of 8 weeks... which is in the timeline that my doctor gave me, he said 6 - 11 weeks is the average time for the numbers to drop, and since my numbers were fairly low (started at 1400) I should be closer to the 6 week end. So today is 2 weeks... yikes that means christmas is 6 weeks away!!! LOL


----------



## LeahLou

I'm glad we can all have humor 

Yay for more low numbers!! 
I've been exhausted and nauseous today... What is going on with me?!? It's my baby's 2nd birthday today so I'm trying to keep up with her!


----------



## slg76

tooty, I'm not sure if I already told you this but I read somewhere that OPKs detect HCG at a level of 40. 

Kim: I'm so happy there is an end in sight for you now. 6 weeks till christmas! Yikes! No wonder my mom has been on my case to commit to a visit or not for the holiday. 

Leah: Hope you feel better soon. There is a nasty flu going around where I live. I think half my friends and their kids are puking. Yuck!

We just aren't ever totally happy with an HCG level, huh? We say lower, lower, lower and as soon as it gets lower we say higher, higher, higher :rofl:


----------



## battyatty

Hi ladies, thanks for your replies, I didnt get any notifications of any replies!
I have been reading your posts and wish to say I hope you manage to get to the magic zero very soon. xxx
I am still the same, no cramping and now no spotting, just waiting......
Thanks yet again :o)


----------



## slg76

I talked to a friend today who I knew had a mc but I didn't know any of the details. Turns out her baby stopped growing just before 6 weeks and she didn't pass it until 12 weeks. I told her she was more patient than me!!! I had enough after 3 weeks of waiting. I hope yours resolves quickly battyatty!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Thanks wantomoveon. Back in the normals days lol!!! I know that feeling.
> I don't Ind if I'm not ovulating I just like the fact I had a really light one as hcg isn't strong enough to give a strong line, it has cheered me up a bit anyway.
> 
> How are you doing???

Hey, thanks for asking. Well, okay I guess. Getting that reading - again - on Friday. Feeling better emotionally this week. I just started spotting as if my period is about to start, but it's not yet. I did already have one heavy period a few weeks after the miscarriage seemingly completed, and I wish this one would start normally.

The one time we're so happy to have our periods!

I did finally set up an appointment with a new doctor, who unfortunately is almost 2 hours away (the best I could do in this crap town in the middle of nowhere). My "specialist" who lives even further away, who I saw to figure out if there was an issue after my second mc, wants me to see her b/c of how weird this has been. That's next week, which kind of makes me feel better having that on the horizon, especially if this week's reading plateaus for some crazy reason. However, snow and freezing temps forecasted at the same time, so who knows if I'll keep it!

How are you doing? Remind me of where you're at now - are you content that your hcg is in a good place and looking at ovulation tests to start trying again, or are you still looking for confirmation that the hcg is negative?


----------



## tootyfruity

Wanttomoveon said:


> tootyfruity said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wantomoveon. Back in the normals days lol!!! I know that feeling.
> I don't Ind if I'm not ovulating I just like the fact I had a really light one as hcg isn't strong enough to give a strong line, it has cheered me up a bit anyway.
> 
> How are you doing???
> 
> Hey, thanks for asking. Well, okay I guess. Getting that reading - again - on Friday. Feeling better emotionally this week. I just started spotting as if my period is about to start, but it's not yet. I did already have one heavy period a few weeks after the miscarriage seemingly completed, and I wish this one would start normally.
> 
> The one time we're so happy to have our periods!
> 
> I did finally set up an appointment with a new doctor, who unfortunately is almost 2 hours away (the best I could do in this crap town in the middle of nowhere). My "specialist" who lives even further away, who I saw to figure out if there was an issue after my second mc, wants me to see her b/c of how weird this has been. That's next week, which kind of makes me feel better having that on the horizon, especially if this week's reading plateaus for some crazy reason. However, snow and freezing temps forecasted at the same time, so who knows if I'll keep it!
> 
> How are you doing? Remind me of where you're at now - are you content that your hcg is in a good place and looking at ovulation tests to start trying again, or are you still looking for confirmation that the hcg is negative?Click to expand...

Hey, glad you are feeling better in yourself, and this af will hopefully lower you numbers (fingers crossed) if u want to try and get it started u could try having a really hot bath with a handful of salt in and stay in for as long as you can. I read this somewhere and it worked when I tried it! 

Hopefully you will get some answers if you make it to your appointment, and Good luck for your appointment tomorrow! 

I haven't had any more blood tests. I called epu this week and they said to leave other another week because ive had heavy and painful bleeding it might take a bit longer for levels to drop, so I have to call if I get more positive pregnancy tests after next week.
I would like to know what the hcg is at now and ideally would like to see it back to 0 before we start trying (although we haven't been careful) I'm not sure if I've ovulated it feels like my body is trying to lol. My last 2 episodes of bleeding have been about 30 days apart so I hope to get another in the next week, it will make me feel that my body is trying to get back to normal.


----------



## tootyfruity

slg76 said:


> tooty, I'm not sure if I already told you this but I read somewhere that OPKs detect HCG at a level of 40.
> 
> I didn't know this, so as my last hcg was 38 it must be detecting some sort of ovulation yay! I don't even mind if it's not proper ovulation, it just indicates I'm near the end. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## LeahLou

Alright ladies, I need my line spotters!!

Finally got my negative wondfo Tuesday. Monday my level was at 7. It dried with a slight evap. 
I feel so off so I did another with FMU today and I see something?! 


It's more obvious in person. Could it just be fluctuation or are my levels going back up?!


----------



## slg76

Leah: hmmmm, I'm not sure. I do see a line on the bottom test. Waiting is the worst! Can't wait to see another test in a few days.


----------



## klsltsp

Leah i think there is a line there... what that means... who knows!!! I wish that there was a text book for our bodies to follow!!!

Tootie hopefully that bleeding helped to get your levels down faster. My doc said getting my period would help to lower my. numbers faster!

Wanttomoveon glad you got a nee doc. even though its far away hopefully this doc can help you figure things out!


----------



## LeahLou

Ill wait till the weekend to test again. But when I finally get a negative, my test shows a line ?! Ugh.


----------



## tootyfruity

Leah I see a slight line on the bottom one, this is so frustrating. I got 2 negatives then I've been getting really faint positive since. For me I think it's that it's so low that sometimes the test will pick other up and sometimes other doesn't. Another few days should give u some answers.


----------



## LeahLou

It is frustrating! I just feel weird. otherwise I wouldn't have touched another test for a while!
I just didn't think the tests would go back and forth for a decreasing level of 7! They're not supposed to pick anything up beyond 10 miu! I think I'll try and wait till Saturday or Sunday. Maybe I should get frers for the occasion! Haha


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> It is frustrating! I just feel weird. otherwise I wouldn't have touched another test for a while!
> I just didn't think the tests would go back and forth for a decreasing level of 7! They're not supposed to pick anything up beyond 10 miu! I think I'll try and wait till Saturday or Sunday. Maybe I should get frers for the occasion! Haha

Its so hard to say isn't it leah? But who knows, ive seen a lot of post MC BFP's on here before the next AF comes, I am hoping to be in that club too! Were you OPK'ing I forget?

I am OPKing now... hoping it gets nice and dark in the next few days - we will see! xx


----------



## LeahLou

It is! If we're in that club, I'd cry out of shock, joy, fear, worry, the list goes on and on :haha: trying not to get my hopes up that that could happen though. We've had such a hard year baby wise. DH wants another baby almost more than me! I thought for sure we'd wait until next year to try because of it all, but he's really ready!

I used a few opks but never got a positive one. I got an almost positive but I think I O'd the day before because the next day is was completely negative. so that means I'd be 7 dpo.
Keep us updated!! I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> It is! If we're in that club, I'd cry out of shock, joy, fear, worry, the list goes on and on :haha: trying not to get my hopes up that that could happen though. We've had such a hard year baby wise. DH wants another baby almost more than me! I thought for sure we'd wait until next year to try because of it all, but he's really ready!
> 
> I used a few opks but never got a positive one. I got an almost positive but I think I O'd the day before because the next day is was completely negative. so that means I'd be 7 dpo.
> Keep us updated!! I'm rooting for ya!

I know, I would feel the exact same way as you described...

That's great your DH is so excited for baby though.. mine is very hesitant and afraid of such a big change... but, what can I do? Get knocked up I guess... lmao

That's interesting what you said about your OPKs Leah.. I took my first one Tuesday night (1.5 weeks post MC) and it was about an 8/10 darkness - so pretty close! But then yesterday and today, lighter for sure but as light today as yesterday. So I thought there was a slim chance I could have just O'd but that would shock me so early... and with my HCG dropping (prob in single digits) I though it was more likely that I will O later this week instead.. but who knows! Been BD'ing anyways lol


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so nervous to be pregnant again honestly. I don't wanna stress myself out!

We want a big family and he's just amazing with kids. My toddler is from a bad previous relationship. When I met my husband, he stepped in when she was 8 mos old and helped me raise her. Shes 100% his daughter (working on adoption), but she needs a sibling ;)

Just dtd every other day to cover all your bases ;) that's all we've done since I didn't get a clear answer either!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Wanttomoveon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tootyfruity said:
> 
> 
> Hey, glad you are feeling better in yourself, and this af will hopefully lower you numbers (fingers crossed) if u want to try and get it started u could try having a really hot bath with a handful of salt in and stay in for as long as you can. I read this somewhere and it worked when I tried it!
> 
> Hopefully you will get some answers if you make it to your appointment, and Good luck for your appointment tomorrow!
> 
> I haven't had any more blood tests. I called epu this week and they said to leave other another week because ive had heavy and painful bleeding it might take a bit longer for levels to drop, so I have to call if I get more positive pregnancy tests after next week.
> I would like to know what the hcg is at now and ideally would like to see it back to 0 before we start trying (although we haven't been careful) I'm not sure if I've ovulated it feels like my body is trying to lol. My last 2 episodes of bleeding have been about 30 days apart so I hope to get another in the next week, it will make me feel that my body is trying to get back to normal.
> 
> Did not know that about the salt bath!! Thanks! Yes, am actually starting to flow now anyway. finally. So this will be two periods before my hcg is at zero. Crazy, but it's at least makes me feel more normal again.
> 
> Yeah, I think the low hcg can really make your ovulation symptoms even stronger. I've had way more CM with these two cycles than I've had in years!
> 
> I think it's a really good sign that you have had 30 days between your last two episodes. That's actually how long has been between my second bleeding and first AF during this, and the first AF and this one that's starting now (WAY better than my usual 23 day cycles.) Sounds this last one could have even been an AF for you?
> 
> I'll let you know what tomorrow's reading is!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> I'm so nervous to be pregnant again honestly. I don't wanna stress myself out!
> 
> We want a big family and he's just amazing with kids. My toddler is from a bad previous relationship. When I met my husband, he stepped in when she was 8 mos old and helped me raise her. Shes 100% his daughter (working on adoption), but she needs a sibling ;)
> 
> Just dtd every other day to cover all your bases ;) that's all we've done since I didn't get a clear answer either!

Yes definitely a good idea ! I will keep it up for sure hehe

That's lovely your DH is adopting your daughter. Sounds like you found a real keeper :)


----------



## LeahLou

Keep us updated ;)

I sure did!


----------



## slg76

Petzy: I don't believe your HCG needs to be zero to ovulate. I would say anything under 50 is good for ovulation. It is very possible that you already ovulated!

Leah: How wonderful that you found a great daddy for your child!!! Sounds like you are both lucky to have him. I'm so thankful that my husband is such a great daddy. We really want a sibling for our daughter. 

My OPKs are still positive (since the mc but my HCG is only 11 now) which just means my FSH is high this month. Stupid body :wacko: I haven't had strong ovulation symptoms so either I haven't ovulated yet or my body just isn't sharing the news with me :haha:


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> Petzy: I don't believe your HCG needs to be zero to ovulate. I would say anything under 50 is good for ovulation. It is very possible that you already ovulated!
> 
> Leah: How wonderful that you found a great daddy for your child!!! Sounds like you are both lucky to have him. I'm so thankful that my husband is such a great daddy. We really want a sibling for our daughter.
> 
> My OPKs are still positive (since the mc but my HCG is only 11 now) which just means my FSH is high this month. Stupid body :wacko: I haven't had strong ovulation symptoms so either I haven't ovulated yet or my body just isn't sharing the news with me :haha:

If I did I am shocked but it would explain why it was so dark a few days ago and I was well below 50HCG then.... I am probably near zero now since I was 19 on Tuesday.... (its been fast dropping). At least we BD'd around the time of when it was dark! But in the case I did not, I guess I will keep OPKing over the next several days and see if it gets darker at all? 

Slg so your OPK's are showing positive consistently? Our bodies really are whacky post MC aren't they? We are probably close in HCG yet mine is super light... so strange


----------



## slg76

Hi Petzy. Glad to hear you may have caught that egg with a BD! My HCG last Monday was 11 and my doctor want to do one more beta this Monday to make sure it's under 5. My body is a bit wacky all the time! I have many months where my OPKs are positive most of the month. This is common with women who have PCOS but I don't. My FSH runs really high and it gets picked up on the OPKs. My body has a really hard time making follicles so my body makes a ton of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) to compensate for that. It doesn't really hurt anything but I can't tell when I ovulate; and I don't ovulate every month. It's a bummer but it's what I have to work with :)


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> Hi Petzy. Glad to hear you may have caught that egg with a BD! My HCG last Monday was 11 and my doctor want to do one more beta this Monday to make sure it's under 5. My body is a bit wacky all the time! I have many months where my OPKs are positive most of the month. This is common with women who have PCOS but I don't. My FSH runs really high and it gets picked up on the OPKs. My body has a really hard time making follicles so my body makes a ton of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) to compensate for that. It doesn't really hurt anything but I can't tell when I ovulate; and I don't ovulate every month. It's a bummer but it's what I have to work with :)

Oh I see, I understand a bit better now, but yes that would be so confusing! I was 19 on Tuesday so I will go again next Tuesday to see where it's at... hopefully really low since it was 435 the week before so its dropping fast.

I hope you are at 5 or under on Monday :D


----------



## klsltsp

hmm so my body is being wacky now... so my hcg level was 184 on wednesday this week, I have been really crampy yesterday and today I started bleeding, it's not a lot... but not sure what to think, I haven't bled in about 2 weeks... So I cald my ob's office, and he's not in today, but the receptionist is aware of my case and how unusual it is... so I'm waiting to hear back, I'm hoping they don't want me back at the hospital.... urg....


----------



## slg76

Kim, I hope this is no big deal. Maybe just extra lining that needs to come out. Being hospitalized is the worst!! I hope you don't end up there.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks slg :) I called the doctor from the hospital that's following me, he's not in today, but the receptionist knew about my file, so took my file and my concern to the other doctor in the office, they called me back and said as long as the bleeding doesn't become heavy, then I don't need to go in,.... so for now it's light...

slg, too bad that you can't tell when you ovulate... seems like you just have to bd lots and hope for the best :) again.. sooo jealous lol

about the whole bd'ing thing - tmi coming lol- my oh said as much as he'd looove to have me please him... that he feels suffering it out with me is the least he can do.. he feels bad that I've had to go through so much and thinks it would be selfish of him :)

wow petzy your numbers dropped fast!! sooo jealous :) but happy for you!! Looks like you could have caught that egg!!


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Thanks slg :) I called the doctor from the hospital that's following me, he's not in today, but the receptionist knew about my file, so took my file and my concern to the other doctor in the office, they called me back and said as long as the bleeding doesn't become heavy, then I don't need to go in,.... so for now it's light...
> 
> slg, too bad that you can't tell when you ovulate... seems like you just have to bd lots and hope for the best :) again.. sooo jealous lol
> 
> about the whole bd'ing thing - tmi coming lol- my oh said as much as he'd looove to have me please him... that he feels suffering it out with me is the least he can do.. he feels bad that I've had to go through so much and thinks it would be selfish of him :)
> 
> wow petzy your numbers dropped fast!! sooo jealous :) but happy for you!! Looks like you could have caught that egg!!

Thanks KLS, we will see ! xx

I really hope you are on the mend... and that the spotting stops soon :)

And good on your DH that he is suffering with you! haha... a good man does that haha... :)


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Hey - just wanted to share that I got my result today - 4.5!! Such a relief after 3+ months of this. It's kind of hard to believe, actually. Well maybe my weird long decline can make people feel better, knowing that an hcg decline can actually go even slower than what they're experiencing, and still get to "negative" !

Sounds like everyone is really close and probably already there, just not knowing it yet. Good luck all.


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh wanttomoveon.. yippee!!! so happy for you!! it does give hope to me that's for sure. :)

Thanks and good luck with having a rainbow baby!!!!


----------



## slg76

Yay for your negative test wanttomoveon! Congratulations? Seem like a weird thing to say :wacko:

Kim: Glad everything seems okay! Grand gesture by OH! Just make sure he doesn't get too cranky while waiting it out :) Yes, more BDing would probably help my cause. I wish I had a higher sex drive! I'm sure hubby wishes I did too :haha:


----------



## tootyfruity

Wantomoveon I'm so Happy for you! It must be nice to have that closure. I hope I can join you soon x


----------



## Petzy

Wanttomoveon said:


> Hey - just wanted to share that I got my result today - 4.5!! Such a relief after 3+ months of this. It's kind of hard to believe, actually. Well maybe my weird long decline can make people feel better, knowing that an hcg decline can actually go even slower than what they're experiencing, and still get to "negative" !
> 
> Sounds like everyone is really close and probably already there, just not knowing it yet. Good luck all.

That's great news! So happy for you xx:hugs:


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Wantomoveon I'm so Happy for you! It must be nice to have that closure. I hope I can join you soon x

Thank you everyone! Yes, what a weird thing to celebrate, but when it makes it more certain surgery is not needed for retained tissue - hell yes! Hooray for low hcg. I really enjoyed my pint of beer last night.

I'll have to say I'll still be tuning in to see how things go for all of you. Team hcg, right?. :dohh:
TootyFruity -hang in there. I'll bet you're there already and you just don't know it yet until you get another beta. xo


----------



## tootyfruity

Yes please don't go yet wantomoveon.... atleast till I get my negative result x


----------



## LeahLou

Alright ladies, don't have to go back to the doctor until the Monday after next because my levels were great, but I'm still confused by my body!! I SO nauseous! That was my first symptom with my last pregnancy and I have so many food aversions... I took a test tonight and I see something that was hard to catch in a picture. Am I insane? 





If y'all don't see it, it won't break my heart. I just don't know if I should test again or not..


----------



## slg76

I might see a tiny bit of something in the top picture. Hate to say it but all you can do is wait a few days and try again. I don't know what inspired me to do this but I POAS this morning and squinted at it for 10 minutes :rofl: BFN of course.


----------



## LeahLou

Yep... waiting... waiting... waiting... :coffee: hmm maybe till tomorrow morning :rofl:

HEY! But thinking positively, it means our hormones are at negative :thumbup:


----------



## slg76

True. It was only a week or two ago that we were hoping for a negative! Waiting is so hard. It will be like 12 hours and I will think "will the line be different now?!" :rofl: I have NO idea where I am in my cycle. Been having all kinds of weird twinges and pains but no EWCM. Hard to say. I think I'll probably have to wait for AF and go from there. We are getting in some BD just in case :winkwink:


----------



## LeahLou

I know! I'm glad I'm not alone though! :haha:
Exactly! That's why I'm such a poas addict!! At least I waited till tonight though! Almost tested yesterday morning.. I sat there and thought to myself "man, I'm wasting my FMU.." But I stayed strong! :rofl:

OH I do have a question though. There's not TMI anymore here. My undies were SOAKED with white cm... I thought I started AF yesterday and today because I was so wet! WHY?! I know there's no real answer, but still..


----------



## slg76

I know that high estrogen levels, like before AF, can increase CM. Sometimes I get a second round of EWCM just before AF. Maybe you will start AF in a day or two? Or you had some other hormone fluctuation for a reason that only your body knows :)


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Yes please don't go yet wantomoveon.... atleast till I get my negative result x

Yes, I'm here! Won't "move on" yet :flower:

LeahLou, I agree with slg that maybe that top image shows a faint, faint line....


----------



## tootyfruity

Wanttomoveon said:


> tootyfruity said:
> 
> 
> Yes please don't go yet wantomoveon.... atleast till I get my negative result x
> 
> Yes, I'm here! Won't "move on" yet :flower:
> 
> LeahLou, I agree with slg that maybe that top image shows a faint, faint line....Click to expand...

Thanks : ))

Leahlou I agree with the others there may be a really faint line, how far into your cycle are you? Don't worry you're not insane lol, I have a problem doing them praying for a negative ATM. 

So af arrived today.. yay!!! It's been 29 days since the last bleeding started so my body is getting back to normal. Maybe next cycle my hcg will be gone and we can try and make some more ;) x


----------



## klsltsp

It's Monday!!! hope everyone had a good weekend.

SLG you have bloodwork today? fingers and everthing else crossed for a less than 5 for you!!!!!

Anyone else have bloodwork today? Mine isn't until Wednesday but I'm hoping this light bleeding and cramping I've been having means my numbers are lower!!!


----------



## Petzy

HI everyone.. happy Monday indeed lol

Guess what? Got my positive OPK today! And whats funny about that, is I am on CD 15 if we called the M/C CD1... so I would have been due for my positive OPK yesterday or today anyways! That makes me happy.. we BD this morning so hopefully that's ok because we didn't the last two days! (lots last week but too early probably!) So hopefully again tonight or tomorrow morning for more coverage hehe :)

I am due to go for bloods tomorrow or Wednesday to confirm its at zero... I am sure its pretty low since I am O'ing now??

Hope everyone is doing well and getting low numbers and maybe some OPK's too!


----------



## LeahLou

This is this morning.. Y'all see anything??

Can't wait to see bloodwork outcome for everyone else! I don't have more bloodwork until next week


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 700103
> 
> 
> This is this morning.. Y'all see anything??
> 
> Can't wait to see bloodwork outcome for everyone else! I don't have more bloodwork until next week

I think I see a very faint line! Can you tweak it??! I wish I knew how lol.... FX for you Leah!


----------



## slg76

Happy Monday. So much great news here today. 
Petzy-hooray for ovulation. Hope you caught that egg. Sounds like timing was perfect. I bet your HCG is no higher than 30 if you are Oing.

Leah-I have to tilt my screen just right but when I do I see a clear, pink line all the way through the test. It look positive to me. Can't they get you in any sooner for blood work? The suspense is killing me which means you really must be hating it. 

Got my blood drawn this morning and am waiting for the nurse to call this afternoon. I had a little EWCM two days ago. I hope it means something. I usually get it when ovulating and sometimes before AF.


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> Happy Monday. So much great news here today.
> Petzy-hooray for ovulation. Hope you caught that egg. Sounds like timing was perfect. I bet your HCG is no higher than 30 if you are Oing.
> 
> Leah-I have to tilt my screen just right but when I do I see a clear, pink line all the way through the test. It look positive to me. Can't they get you in any sooner for blood work? The suspense is killing me which means you really must be hating it.
> 
> Got my blood drawn this morning and am waiting for the nurse to call this afternoon. I had a little EWCM two days ago. I hope it means something. I usually get it when ovulating and sometimes before AF.

Thanks - yes its definitely lower than 30 since it was already down to 19 a week ago! I hope its 5 or less now :)

FX for you and your blood results - let us know how you make out! The EWCM is a good sign :) I rarely get it unless we are BD'ing around that time and I notice some after... sucks!!


----------



## LeahLou

Can't wait to to see those numbers Sara!! 

Wouldn't it be amazing if we got some positive tests in this thread?? 

I tried to tweak my pic a little but I'm on my phone so it was a pain! All I did was darken it and add dots though!


----------



## fandabby

LeahLou said:


> Can't wait to to see those numbers Sara!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be amazing if we got some positive tests in this thread??
> 
> I tried to tweak my pic a little but I'm on my phone so it was a pain! All I did was darken it and add dots though!
> View attachment 700167

I'm struggling to see on my tablet sorry. I'd be tempted to run out and buy a digital.....

Good luck..


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> HI everyone.. happy Monday indeed lol
> 
> Guess what? Got my positive OPK today! And whats funny about that, is I am on CD 15 if we called the M/C CD1... so I would have been due for my positive OPK yesterday or today anyways! That makes me happy.. we BD this morning so hopefully that's ok because we didn't the last two days! (lots last week but too early probably!) So hopefully again tonight or tomorrow morning for more coverage hehe :)
> 
> I am due to go for bloods tomorrow or Wednesday to confirm its at zero... I am sure its pretty low since I am O'ing now??
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting low numbers and maybe some OPK's too!

Congrats on ovulation, fingers crossed you caught your egg and bingo your bfp around the corner....

Hoping I wont be too far behind you.


----------



## fandabby

slg76 said:


> Got my blood drawn this morning and am waiting for the nurse to call this afternoon. I had a little EWCM two days ago. I hope it means something. I usually get it when ovulating and sometimes before AF.

Got my fingers crossed for you, keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## LeahLou

I think I'm going to wait and only do wondfos for a couple days. The super faint not-sure-if-it's-there-or-I'm-crazy lines are driving me insane!! I have 2 store tests left, one blue dye and one FRER. 

Hope you'll O soon fandabby!!


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. The nurse called and said that my beta today was 7 :dohh: Last week was 11 so it barely went down. As unlikely as it is now the back of my mind is wondering if HCG is on its' way back up now.


----------



## klsltsp

hmm sara that's confusing!!! so does this mean another beta next week? I think that's still a fairly good drop, droping 4 points when you started at 11 is significant enough isn't it? although sorry it wasn't either less than 5 or like 20 ;P next week to be sure I guess.... you should have af by then if you're not preggo right? ahhh.. I'm betting pregnant and it's on it's way up!!!


----------



## slg76

thanks Kim. Yes, I will do one more beta next week. I'm guessing the drop just slowed down. My level had been dropped by half every two or three days so by that I would have expected something between 1 and 3. I really have no idea where I am in my cycle or if I have Od since my mc. I couldn't even guess when I would be considered late. Time will tell I guess....


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry girl! I was at 7 last week. Lord knows where I am now haha. 

I love/hated that there was no point in pulling out the frers because I already knew my number :wacko:


----------



## slg76

Right? Feels weird to not need to take an HPT. I told my husband my HCG could be going back up. He says I'm incorrigible :haha: 
I did play around with OPKs yesterday. Some months I get positives all month long. Not helpful. If I dilute my urine 10 fold I still get a faint line. I'm hoping if I do that every day I will see my surge. With non-diluted urine I just saturate the test everyday. Can't believe it took me this long to try it.


----------



## Wanttomoveon

slg76 said:


> Hi ladies. The nurse called and said that my beta today was 7 :dohh: Last week was 11 so it barely went down. As unlikely as it is now the back of my mind is wondering if HCG is on its' way back up now.

I know how that feels slg! Sorry. I was paying attention to my rate of decline and freaked out when it went from 35% to 20% (went from 21.5 to just 17.2 in one week), and I could help but worry that it was a sign of it plateauing early. But then the next decline was 35% and the one after that 60+%. Your drop is around 35%, so that's good, even though it really sucks to have it drag out.

I guess what I learned is that one week's rate doesn't predict what next week's rate is going to be...but it's so annoying that there don't seem to be any 'norms' about declines. I have no idea what influences it. I worked out like crazy to speed up my metabolism during this, and it seemed to make absolutely no difference. Good luck with the next draw - it WILL be the last!!!


----------



## Wanttomoveon

tootyfruity said:


> Thanks : ))
> 
> Leahlou I agree with the others there may be a really faint line, how far into your cycle are you? Don't worry you're not insane lol, I have a problem doing them praying for a negative ATM.
> 
> So af arrived today.. yay!!! It's been 29 days since the last bleeding started so my body is getting back to normal. Maybe next cycle my hcg will be gone and we can try and make some more ;) x


That's good news about af! (And mine is now ending, as well). Such a good feeling to feel "normal" after all this time. Looking forward to hearing about your soon-to-come negative hcg reading! Are you hanging in there okay?


----------



## tootyfruity

It's great to see everyone is near the end... or even possibly near the beginning of another : ) 
Slg - I would off been hoping for less than 5 if I were u too so understand u were dissapointed. but I'm sure your next one will be right down there.

Wantomoveon- glad yours is coming to an end, mine was slow to start and today quite painful and heavy but normal iykwim. I will test when I stop bleeding and hopefully get my negative, then I will be opking all the way to my bfp!!! (That's a very unusual optimistic statement from me, hoping it helps lol )


----------



## LeahLou

Be optimistic!! I love how supportive this thread is. We found ourselves some good ladies right here. :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

I agree leah :)

Hope everyone is doing well today... FX for some O'ing for all! Followed by some sticky beans :)

Well we BD again last night (twice yesterday) lol so that's good, since my OPK was back to negative this morning. I am guessing I am O'ing now, or have already. Will try for another BD tonight, we will see!

I guess the countdown is on for me , weird to be back in the 2ww but glad at the same time right?

Calling clinic today to see when I should start my progesterone...

xx


----------



## LeahLou

Isn't it a weird switch to go from desperately testing to 0 to then hoping they rise?! :haha:

Afm, I am currently sitting in front of the toilet trying not to be sick.. That was my first sign before any positive test this last pregnancy... 

Here's my test from this morning. Bottom is 3 weeks ago when my level was 14, middle was last night (looked better wet), and top is this morning. Not sure what to think! I color corrected it and that's what it looked like.


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Isn't it a weird switch to go from desperately testing to 0 to then hoping they rise?! :haha:
> 
> Afm, I am currently sitting in front of the toilet trying not to be sick.. That was my first sign before any positive test this last pregnancy...
> 
> Here's my test from this morning. Bottom is 3 weeks ago when my level was 14, middle was last night (looked better wet), and top is this morning. Not sure what to think! I color corrected it and that's what it looked like.
> View attachment 700439

Well the top one is definitely more visible than the middle one from last night.. that is a good indication..

Plus the nausea is also exciting lol

How many DPO are you? When is AF due?


----------



## LeahLou

It is! 

It's exciting but gross too... Haha

Well I'm guesstimating 10-12 dpo. I didn't get a positive till 13 dpo so I'm not too worried


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> I agree leah :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today... FX for some O'ing for all! Followed by some sticky beans :)
> 
> Well we BD again last night (twice yesterday) lol so that's good, since my OPK was back to negative this morning. I am guessing I am O'ing now, or have already. Will try for another BD tonight, we will see!
> 
> I guess the countdown is on for me , weird to be back in the 2ww but glad at the same time right?
> 
> Calling clinic today to see when I should start my progesterone...
> 
> xx



Good luck with your wait, keep us posted.

Interesting about the progesterone. When I mentioned it to my midwife she said they don't look at that. Is that a UK thing not checking progesterone levels?

Baby dust to you and everyone TTC....

:dust:


----------



## fandabby

LeahLou said:


> Isn't it a weird switch to go from desperately testing to 0 to then hoping they rise?! :haha:
> 
> Afm, I am currently sitting in front of the toilet trying not to be sick.. That was my first sign before any positive test this last pregnancy...
> 
> Here's my test from this morning. Bottom is 3 weeks ago when my level was 14, middle was last night (looked better wet), and top is this morning. Not sure what to think! I color corrected it and that's what it looked like.
> View attachment 700439

I see a squinter on the top one, can't see anything on middle.

When are you going to test again? 

The waiting is the hardest isn't it. Baby dust to you...


----------



## slg76

Good morning Leah. I think I see a little something on this mornings test but the picture is pixilated so its hard to say for sure. Nausea sounds promising :). And the waiting continues. :coffee:


----------



## tootyfruity

Petzy sounds like you probably are. Ovulating now so 'keep calm and carry on bd'ing' lol

Leah I see faint line on the top one, excited to see what the next few days are like.

I do love the support on this thread so while I'm here ill tell u about my day.I will warn you now, tmi alert!!! ..... so this morning I've had bad period pains, I already posted today saying how normal this af feels (how wrong was i!!!). On my way to work they are quite strong I get out the car and start walking and I feel something come out of my vagina It feels like a clot. I carry on walking but worried that I might leak before I get to work, when I get to work I go to the toilet and I feel something come out, at the bottom of the toilet is what I believe to be the sac of the pregnancy that started in July!!!! it was a mixture of colours from dark red,light red clear bit and pale bits and was quite solid it was about 3inches x 2inches. It was definitely something, I didn't want to flush the toilet I felt sad. I wasn't expecting it as the last scan did not show a sac. Maybe after all this time this is what my body has been waiting to pass.


----------



## slg76

Oh tooty I'm sorry. That is not a nice way to start your day. I wonder if it really could have been the sac? Hopefully, whatever it was, your body will be better without it. Maybe that's way your hormones have been dropping slowly? About a week after my "clean out" procedure I passed some tissue that looked suspiciously like a sac with cord. I know logically it probably wasn't but I still couldn't just flush it. I just felt like it was part of my pregnancy. It's so hard to have to keep letting go :(


----------



## LeahLou

Here's the original!

Thank you ladies!

Petzy, I'm sorry. I had this happen a couple weeks ago and my hubby held me in the bathroom as I sobbed my eyes out :( glad you're being strong


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> Petzy sounds like you probably are. Ovulating now so 'keep calm and carry on bd'ing' lol
> 
> Leah I see faint line on the top one, excited to see what the next few days are like.
> 
> I do love the support on this thread so while I'm here ill tell u about my day.I will warn you now, tmi alert!!! ..... so this morning I've had bad period pains, I already posted today saying how normal this af feels (how wrong was i!!!). On my way to work they are quite strong I get out the car and start walking and I feel something come out of my vagina It feels like a clot. I carry on walking but worried that I might leak before I get to work, when I get to work I go to the toilet and I feel something come out, at the bottom of the toilet is what I believe to be the sac of the pregnancy that started in July!!!! it was a mixture of colours from dark red,light red clear bit and pale bits and was quite solid it was about 3inches x 2inches. It was definitely something, I didn't want to flush the toilet I felt sad. I wasn't expecting it as the last scan did not show a sac. Maybe after all this time this is what my body has been waiting to pass.

Hi tootyfruity

Sorry you had emotional day. Your experience sounds similar to mine. We fell pregnant in July and I mmc which then began 4th Oct. I have been bleeding all this time. Anyway long story short, last thurs I passed a solid but soft piece about 3x2 as you described but grey in colour and yesterday I tested negative, last wk still tested positive. My bleeding is trying to stop now. I was at hospital waiting for scan and when I told them what happened they did a pee test to see if that was last of release before deciding to scan. As negative they didnt scan me. I akso felt different after, empty like. 

I cried a lot since thurs again outof nowhere so think it may have been my sac.

It's certainly tough being a woman.

:hugs: to you. Hope you are feeling ok about what happened or at least the best you can feel.

Good luck with your body recovering.


----------



## tootyfruity

Thanks guys, Yeah I think it was 'the pregnancy ' that never really developed, it's strange, I cried for a bit after but had to carry on at work and put on a brave face. Me and dh Have had a nice chat tonight and feel like we can move on now.

Fandabby how similar is that?! Sorry u had to go through that too, I really hope i get my negative in a week, yes us girls are strong to go through all this, if someone told me at the begginging all this would happen I would never thought I could cope, but you just do I guess x


----------



## tootyfruity

Leah I see it better in the other photo. X


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I started properly bleeding on Thursday 14th November, tested today and BFP stronger than it was before :/ my hcg on 14th was 6500 (scan showed 4-5 pregnancy when i should have been 8 weeks) i have a feeling its going to take longer than 3 weeks for my hcg to go out of my system x


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry Charlie :/ it's so frustrating. My levels started at 28,000 Oct 9 and finally went down to 7 on November 11. Stay strong beautiful


----------



## slg76

Sorry you are going through this charlie. I think the waiting is so very hard. I'm glad your body is already bleeding and taking care of things. Some women's HCG drop very quickly. Unfortunately it's just wait and see. Mine went from 22,000 to 7 in four weeks.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thank you girls, the hospital havent offered me any repeat bloods so iv bought 30 cheap pregnancy tests and im going to just do them to find out when hcg has gone :( i have a scan on Friday to see if my baby has passed or not :( xx


----------



## LeahLou

I'm glad they're doing a scan. Def do tests. Maybe 2 a week. It'll be a couple to a few weeks but don't be discouraged. It'll give your body and emotions time to regulate. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## slg76

So glad you are getting a scan. Sounds like you are doing what needs to be done. Sorry you have to go through the long wait now :(


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I started properly bleeding on Thursday 14th November, tested today and BFP stronger than it was before :/ my hcg on 14th was 6500 (scan showed 4-5 pregnancy when i should have been 8 weeks) i have a feeling its going to take longer than 3 weeks for my hcg to go out of my system x

Sorry you're going through this. My midwife said it takes upto 3 weeks for passing and drop in hormone. Everyone is different. It's been 6 weeks 5 days still lightly bleeding but I did pass extra last thursday and by monday did test negative but I think another week before getting to 0.

Take each day as it comes. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi ladies im new to this thread......i had a d& c done on the 31st....my angel measured 7w 4d when i was exactly 11 weeks.....ive been doing hots to see if my hormones are out yet....first two pics were yesterday...same test and last one was taken on nov,13.


----------



## LeahLou

Yay! You found us! 

These ladies are awesome


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea lol i had to go back and read where you posted the thread lol..


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies.

Welcome to the new ladies, sorry you're here, but there are some wonderful ladies on here :)

afm I had bloodwork, an ultrasound and doc apt today and the news was really good!!, my beta is down to 89 (from 184 last week) which is awesome!!! and the mass in my uterus has shrunk, they actually said they couldn't see a defined mass in my uterus which is amazing!!! so I still bloodwork every week and I see my ob in 2 weeks.

They said I still need to wait to ttc, but we're out of the woods the doc said!!! :) he also lifted the bd restriction!! thank goodness but he said we MUST use birth control since my uterus cannot withstand a pregnancy right now.

I am happy!! hope you are all doing well.

Kim


----------



## LeahLou

So so happy for you Kim!!! It'll be back to TTC in no time!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks kim for letting me join....its ok things happen for a reason...when did you have the MC?


----------



## slg76

I'm glad you found us jalanis. It does seem strange that your tests are faint but not getting noticeably lighter. I think all you can do is give it a little more time. 

Great news Kim! I'm so pleased that you are on your way to a full recovery. I'm sure hubby is pleased with the ok to BD :thumbup:


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls ,
Hope you're all well today. 
I am sitting here at the clinic waiting to get bloods done and it is packed!! I hope I'm not late for work ahh lol
2dpo today ... Not much happening on my end lol


----------



## tootyfruity

Is that for the progesterone petsy? I don't know how all that works.

Any more news with you Leah?


----------



## Petzy

Ok Update time!

Got bloodwork results back from this morning... Beta is down to negative status whoop! Level was 1 lol, So im all good to go... I told her I got my positive OPK on Monday and she said to start the progesterone on CD21 every month, and then on CD28 or 29 I will go in for bloods and if I am pregnant, I will keep taking them, if I am not, I will stop that day and get AF. So there is no wondering every month in that they are going to preg test me every cycle... interesting... AHHHHH

So I start meds this coming Sat, and go next sat (nov 30th) for preg test. Lets see what this month brings...


----------



## LeahLou

Yay petzy!!!! 

I have an ultrasound, blood work and doctor visit because of my super faint tests and pain on my left side... Probably won't be anything. If my numbers are up then I'll probably get another u/s and more bloodwork.. Getting nervous!


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Yay petzy!!!!
> 
> I have an ultrasound, blood work and doctor visit because of my super faint tests and pain on my left side... Probably won't be anything. If my numbers are up then I'll probably get another u/s and more bloodwork.. Getting nervous!

Oh that's great you are going in Leah.. I know I would be nervous too. When is that booked for?


----------



## LeahLou

3 pm. 

I can't wait to see what this month brings for you!!


----------



## klsltsp

Petsy that's great news!! it's nice to have a plan, I'm glad that your doctor is being so supportive.

Leah any news? Hoping that all is okay with you :)

Jalanis my mc started on Oct 4, I was 8.5 weeks, the baby had stopped growing the week before. I took misoprostol to miscarry, an it appears that I didn't pass everything. The baby had attached to my c-section scar in my uterus. No one noticed this at the time, but it turns out that this is the rarest type of ectopic pregnancy. So I miscarried most of the pregnancy related tissue on the Oct 4/5th, but some cells remained and started growing like crazy, ended up creating a mass in my uterus that went all the way through the uterus wall, I was a day or two away from my uterus rupturing... life threatening and very scary. I feel very lucky that they caught this for me, and were able to treat it, oddly enough this has really helped me to deal with the loss of the baby..

So how are you doing Jalanis? It could take about 4 - 6 weeks for the average mc for your levels to return to less than 5, my situation is a little unusual, so don't compare to me :) My levels were 1500 on the 31st, but they warned me that it could take longer than usual for me since the tissue is in the muscle.

So excited to be seeing all of these bfps!! LL I feel like you're next ... :) and you're right there are still a lot of us here TTC :) I feel like I'll get to watch all of you get your bfps, and hopefully I will catch up and get preggo quickly when we are given the okay to try again.

take care everyone!!!

Kim


----------



## LeahLou

Phew! That's a lot to go through kim! I'm so glad they caught it! I wanna see your bfp come!! 

I seriously wanna stick with you girls! Y'all are my fav :hugs:

I'm actually really nervous about tomorrow. I'm having all my typical preggo symptoms: nauseous all day, cranky, headache, thirsty, boobs hurt, peeing all the time.. But I just don't want to be crushed at the doctors tomorrow. If I'm 3-4 weeks, there's no way they'd see anything! Trying to put my guard up so it's not as big of a deal


----------



## slg76

I think you ladies are awesome :hugs: You couldn't get rid of me if you tried, Leah :)

You should be 4 weeks, right? Am I right that they should see a sac by then? Maybe that's still borderline. At least you will get a beta done. Then in a couple days and with a second beta you should have a good idea of what is going on. I SO hope it is good news for you. 

Kim, I'm so glad you are still checking in. So great that you can get back to ttc so much sooner than you originally thought. At at least for now you can continue practicing :winkwink: 

Petzy, so glad you are good to go again! Woo-hoo! I hope your doctor's help shortens the time you need to take home a little one. 

My daughter told me today that she doesn't want a baby if that means she has to have breasts. LOL She is 3 and she knows that you need breasts to feed a baby but she doesn't want them. We compromised on that she might have small ones :laugh2: I love the things that come out of her little head.


----------



## LeahLou

Good! Same to you! :hugs:

I would be around 4 weeks. But I think your levels need to be above 1000 to see something and a hpt would definitely be showing obvious lines if my hormones were that high. Although if this is like last time, I didn't get a positive until the day before AF.

Haha! I love kids! Emilia's opposite, she loves boobies :holly: :haha: She is starting to talk more and it's so great. Except when she overhears DH cussing at his video games and repeats it.... :haha:


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Ok Update time!
> 
> Got bloodwork results back from this morning... Beta is down to negative status whoop! Level was 1 lol, So im all good to go... I told her I got my positive OPK on Monday and she said to start the progesterone on CD21 every month, and then on CD28 or 29 I will go in for bloods and if I am pregnant, I will keep taking them, if I am not, I will stop that day and get AF. So there is no wondering every month in that they are going to preg test me every cycle... interesting... AHHHHH
> 
> So I start meds this coming Sat, and go next sat (nov 30th) for preg test. Lets see what this month brings...

That's great Petzy. Bet you are proper excited but nervous and anxious too. Fingers crossed you get your dream BFP on this cycle, that would be amazing.

With your Progesterone, did they test you and find out you were low?

For my age 42+ I wandered if I was low and that what caused my MMC but when I asked they don't test for it here in UK. I was wandering whether I should get some progesterone something to use to see if that helps. I know you can get progesterone cream so may be I need to look into that.

Good luck and keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## fandabby

How is everyone doing today?

Leah - any news yet with your tests and visit with doctor? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that it's all good and positive. 

Hey Kim, I've replied on the other thread but hello again on this one.

Hope everyone are doing fine.

My bleeding has finally stopped and yesterday was brown discharge. Only took 7 weeks, which felt like a lifetime. That last piece which came away Thursday last week was key for me moving forward with levels dropping etc. All very strange why your body would hang onto parts of a pregnancy. 

So we won't wait for AF, getting back into TTC straight away and see what happens. Hoping we will strike a BFP over the coming weeks. 

Good luck everyone....


----------



## LeahLou

No update yet. Just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Phew! That's a lot to go through kim! I'm so glad they caught it! I wanna see your bfp come!!
> 
> I seriously wanna stick with you girls! Y'all are my fav :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually really nervous about tomorrow. I'm having all my typical preggo symptoms: nauseous all day, cranky, headache, thirsty, boobs hurt, peeing all the time.. But I just don't want to be crushed at the doctors tomorrow. If I'm 3-4 weeks, there's no way they'd see anything! Trying to put my guard up so it's not as big of a deal

I am waiting patiently for your update! LOL


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> I think you ladies are awesome :hugs: You couldn't get rid of me if you tried, Leah :)
> 
> You should be 4 weeks, right? Am I right that they should see a sac by then? Maybe that's still borderline. At least you will get a beta done. Then in a couple days and with a second beta you should have a good idea of what is going on. I SO hope it is good news for you.
> 
> Kim, I'm so glad you are still checking in. So great that you can get back to ttc so much sooner than you originally thought. At at least for now you can continue practicing :winkwink:
> 
> Petzy, so glad you are good to go again! Woo-hoo! I hope your doctor's help shortens the time you need to take home a little one.
> 
> My daughter told me today that she doesn't want a baby if that means she has to have breasts. LOL She is 3 and she knows that you need breasts to feed a baby but she doesn't want them. We compromised on that she might have small ones :laugh2: I love the things that come out of her little head.

You are right.. the ladies on here are fab and so supportive.. makes such a big difference in this overwhelming process :)

and LOL at what your daughter said!! Too funny... I remember my little sister whining about wanting boobs like mine and when she got them she didn't want them and I said I told ya so! lol


----------



## slg76

:coffee: tick-tock tick-tock


----------



## LeahLou

Alright! 
I will have bloodwork results by Monday, but symptoms and preg tests are due to O'ing 2 times this month! My estrogen levels are apparently all over the place. Maybe my body's making up for lost time or I'm just getting a 2nd shot for this month :haha:
So it's time to get BD'ing.. again. DH's super excited. Like, more excited than I am. Although my sex drive is through the roof! I'll just put it to good use ;)


----------



## tootyfruity

Ooh that's interesting! How do they know you ovulated twice this month? I'm intrigued, do they do some kind of test? 
Enjoy your bd'ing x


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Alright!
> I will have bloodwork results by Monday, but symptoms and preg tests are due to O'ing 2 times this month! My estrogen levels are apparently all over the place. Maybe my body's making up for lost time or I'm just getting a 2nd shot for this month :haha:
> So it's time to get BD'ing.. again. DH's super excited. Like, more excited than I am. Although my sex drive is through the roof! I'll just put it to good use ;)

Hey good for you nice work! That's crazy! Get BDing for sure hehe xx good luck!


----------



## Petzy

4dpo for me and therefore nothing's going on LOL. I started my progesterone today though! I really wish they were oral..... I'm going to try and take them at the times a day that will least effect my life.... One week till betas but I'll take a test the day before probably lol


----------



## LeahLou

Well I got a positive opk a couple weeks ago and they saw that I was about to O again yesterday! 
DH will be gone tomorrow so I'm hoping we'll catch it today or Monday :D


----------



## tootyfruity

LeahLou said:


> Well I got a positive opk a couple weeks ago and they saw that I was about to O again yesterday!
> DH will be gone tomorrow so I'm hoping we'll catch it today or Monday :D

Brilliant, our bodies are pretty amazing!


----------



## fandabby

I have heard some women ovulate twice. I remember watching a programme many years ago about a woman who ovulated twice through a cycle and was pregnant with 2 babies with both of the ovulated eggs, giving her different due dates.

Anyways good luck with catching your egg Leah and hope all goes well with Petzy and progesterone uptake.

How are all the other ladies doing?

I have not bled now for 3 days so wandering when I might ovulate...

Be nice to get some BFP in this thread.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies.
I have also heard of women being pregnant with two due dates. I'm sure it's rare but super cool!!
I think my OPK is getting darker :thumbup: Hoping that today's is darker still since it's not positive yet. Not sure if it is totally accurate anymore since I'm diluting my urine but it's the best I can do. I think hubby kind of appreciates the OPKs not cooperating because it means we need to try more often! I have a fairly consistent pain in my left ovary today. :shrug:


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks for the comment ladies! We dtd yesterday and will again when he gets back from work tomorrow to cover our bases ;)

Fandabby, you will probably O in a couple weeks. For me, it was a lot more uncomfortable than usual because the lining was thinned out. But it's a step closer in going back to normal!

Sara, I'm glad your opks are almost positive!! Get it on!! I have a higher sex drive than my hubby so he just rolls his eyes when it's O time. Your pain may be because of O'ing. That's where my pain came from!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im ovulating i think!!!! Tonight were getting it on lol


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

So hoping that a bunch of you get christmas bfps!!!

OH and i finally got to bd.... ahh it is a little weird using birth control lol but if i were to get preggo right now they would have to terminate and i dont think that i could handle that.

sarah... fingers crossed for ov and less than 5 today!!!

Have a good day all!!!

Kim


----------



## Petzy

Ohhh looks like many of us are gearing up to O! That's awesome :) Lets see some BFPs in a couple of weeks shall we? Whoop!

AFM, 6DPO and nothing to report lol.. going in for Betas on Saturday, and I am nervous about that.. not feeling super optimistic but that's ok... it was a confusing post M/C cycle, so worst case I will get it back on track next cycle bahhh lol... I am going to take an FRER on Friday at 10DPO so that I know going into Saturday, if its BFN at least I am not surprised then... 

The progesterone is going ok, not as bad as I thought it might be.


----------



## LeahLou

Glad you're doing ok Petzy :)

They can make you terminate a pregnancy Kim?! I would say hell freaking no and find a new doctor! 

My levels came back as 3 from Friday. So it went from 0 to 3..


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Glad you're doing ok Petzy :)
> 
> They can make you terminate a pregnancy Kim?! I would say hell freaking no and find a new doctor!
> 
> My levels came back as 3 from Friday. So it went from 0 to 3..

Does HCG fluctuate in the below 5 range? or could it be you are on the way up?!

I know 5 and under is not pregnant , but maybe its rising


----------



## LeahLou

I guess it does? I have no idea! I guess I'll just have to start testing again in a week or so


----------



## klsltsp

Hey leah... wow that's more confusion huh!! hopefully it's moving up!!!

As for making me terminate it would be because my uterus is not strong enough yet to carry a pregnancy, the risk of it rupturing and risking the life of both me and the baby would be VERY high.. so it's worth waiting until I have the okay that they feel my uterus is strong enough and fully repaired from this "hole" I had in it! They said even once this is fully resolved, that they want an u/s as soon as I know I'm pregnant and that if the baby implants in the lower half of my uterus it could be a problem... but I'm not going to worry about that! I know everything is going to work out!!

Petzy glad to hear that the progesterone isn't as cumbersome as you thought :) so saturday would put you at 11 dpo right? I had my first beta with my last pregnancy at 10 dpo and my number was 48 which they said was normal for 10 - 12 dpo...


----------



## LeahLou

That's a great attitude Kim. I'd be terrified. You're very inspiring :)


----------



## klsltsp

Leah you're so kind LOL 

I live my life with the motto to worry only about things that I can control... everything else does not deserve my energy or worry... including the stability of my uterus. I'm not going to pretend that I'm not worried moving forward with another pregnancy, but my doc seems to think it's definately okay, and since we know about what's happened, I can be watched very closely and not get into a life threatening situation. We will be able to make an informed decision. My OH and I are both engineers so we're very logical and scientific in our thinking, sometimes that's a good thing... sometimes not LOL but we are very informed patients so I feel safe :)

SO when are you going to test again.. if you just ovulated a second time.. when would you expect your AF? ahh more confusion LOL hopefully you'll never find out because you'll be preggo!! hahaha I know someone who had twins, and when they were born the docs realized that they were conceived 10 days apart..lol maybe that'll be you!!

Kim


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Hey leah... wow that's more confusion huh!! hopefully it's moving up!!!
> 
> As for making me terminate it would be because my uterus is not strong enough yet to carry a pregnancy, the risk of it rupturing and risking the life of both me and the baby would be VERY high.. so it's worth waiting until I have the okay that they feel my uterus is strong enough and fully repaired from this "hole" I had in it! They said even once this is fully resolved, that they want an u/s as soon as I know I'm pregnant and that if the baby implants in the lower half of my uterus it could be a problem... but I'm not going to worry about that! I know everything is going to work out!!
> 
> Petzy glad to hear that the progesterone isn't as cumbersome as you thought :) so saturday would put you at 11 dpo right? I had my first beta with my last pregnancy at 10 dpo and my number was 48 which they said was normal for 10 - 12 dpo...

Oh I see.. well that makes sense that they would want to monitor you with that risk.... I hope you are back healthy uterus and pg asap :) xx

Yes Saturday I would be 11 DPO :) My first number at 11/12 DPO when I got my BFP was around 35-40 so within that same range.. I guess we will see what Saturday brings.. and Friday's FRER


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Leah you're so kind LOL
> 
> I live my life with the motto to worry only about things that I can control... everything else does not deserve my energy or worry... including the stability of my uterus. I'm not going to pretend that I'm not worried moving forward with another pregnancy, but my doc seems to think it's definately okay, and since we know about what's happened, I can be watched very closely and not get into a life threatening situation. We will be able to make an informed decision. My OH and I are both engineers so we're very logical and scientific in our thinking, sometimes that's a good thing... sometimes not LOL but we are very informed patients so I feel safe :)
> 
> 
> Kim

Kim you and I share similar outlooks... I try actively not to worry about what I cant control... its hard sometimes but I am doing pretty well. I apply that same thought process to non related TTC things (even more so actually)... you are a tough cookie Kim :)


----------



## tootyfruity

Glad to see you are all doing well.

Im a bit confused about What's going on with me. 
So last week I passed what I believe to be the sac, so I'm counting that as the start of my miscarriage I bled really heavy on Thursday and Friday then it stopped suddenly and I've had period type pains since with some occasional spotting/discharge. I don't know what it could be maybe I will have more bleeding but I'm worried about infection. I got a negative pregnancy test today though which is good.
Anyone have any idea why I'm getting this pain? Thanks


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Glad to see you are all doing well.
> 
> On a bit confused about What's going on with me.
> So last week I passed what I believe to be the sac, so I'm counting that as the start of my miscarriage I bled really heavy on Thursday and Friday then other stopped suddenly and I've had period type pains since with some occasional spotting/discharge. I don't know what it could be maybe I will have more bleeding but I'm worried about infection. I got a negative pregnancy test today though which is good.
> Anyone have any idea why I'm getting this pain? Thanks

I also counted the day I passed the main "stuff" as CD1... which made sense because I then O'd when I normally would.. I know that's not the same for all though.

I know a lot of people continue to have spotting and cramping on and off for up to several weeks following a M/C, depending on how far along you were. If you are worried about infection, can you get an ultrasound to confirm it is all out now? I had one done to confirm... Its probably not the case but if you are having a lot of pain its worth checking. I do know that sometimes the infection can be known by a foul smell.. so if you have that, definitely go in. I think it should ease up soon for you though... xx


----------



## LeahLou

I guess I'll test next week or the week after.. Idk! :haha:

I definitely try not to worry but I am becoming more emotional as I get older... Ugh!


----------



## klsltsp

Kim[/QUOTE]

Kim you and I share similar outlooks... I try actively not to worry about what I cant control... its hard sometimes but I am doing pretty well. I apply that same thought process to non related TTC things (even more so actually)... you are a tough cookie Kim :)[/QUOTE]

haha Petzy, me too, I started living like this about 6 years ago, when my ex-husband (of 11 yrs) left me when our son was 3 months old... I decided then an there that life was too short and since then I always say "it is what it is" my sister hates it!!! LOL but it's helped me enourmously to move on with my life and learn to be happy ... I CAN control that LOL ... or maybe I'm just a bit of a control freak.... that's possible too LOL


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> haha Petzy, me too, I started living like this about 6 years ago, when my ex-husband (of 11 yrs) left me when our son was 3 months old... I decided then an there that life was too short and since then I always say "it is what it is" my sister hates it!!! LOL but it's helped me enourmously to move on with my life and learn to be happy ... I CAN control that LOL ... or maybe I'm just a bit of a control freak.... that's possible too LOL

Wow... I cant believe you went through that! You really are inspiring..and I think its a good saying too lol! 

I noticed you are in Ontario too.. where abouts?


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> Glad to see you are all doing well.
> 
> Im a bit confused about What's going on with me.
> So last week I passed what I believe to be the sac, so I'm counting that as the start of my miscarriage I bled really heavy on Thursday and Friday then it stopped suddenly and I've had period type pains since with some occasional spotting/discharge. I don't know what it could be maybe I will have more bleeding but I'm worried about infection. I got a negative pregnancy test today though which is good.
> Anyone have any idea why I'm getting this pain? Thanks

Hi tootyfruity, I have just gone through a weird miscarriage. I started bleeding very heavy and strong contractions 4th Oct and during first 3 days lost lots of clots, they were huge - filled my hand and passed grey material on the 6th. I thought I had passed everything and still bleed really heavy for another 2.5 weeks. I literally had to plan leaving the house to be near a toilet because I was gushing so badly. Anyway lots of cramping and blood did slow down to brown spotting then pink and the bleeding picked up again. I made the excuse it was my fibroids. So then 12th Nov had gush again really heavy, filling maternity pad front to back in 20 mins. This lasted 2 days and 14th passed another piece of grey teardrop shaped material. I tested positive up to this point and it wasn't until the monday after I got my negative. When I saw MW on monday she seemed to think what I passed on the thursday was the sac. I still get pain but I figured that is my uterus sorting itself out and maybe ovaries gearing up for ovulation now. 

I think that with you having a negative today, sounds like you have passed everything in which case you should not get an infection. I'm no doctor but it was explained to me that infection sets in if your body hangs onto some pregnancy products and you always test positive even if you have a little left.

Fingers crossed you have passed everything and the pain is your uterus and ovaries getting back to normal.

Sorry if this has not helped.

Good luck.


----------



## slg76

tooty--sorry you are still uncomfortable. I am cycle day 34 I think since my mc. All this time I have had weird twinges and pains and cramps. Nothing severe and nothing consistent. The pains move all over my abdomen and come and go. Not sure what causes it but I chalk it up to fluctuating hormones. 

Kim--I say "it is what it is" a lot too! I was a total stress case when I was younger. I've been so much happier since I've tried to stop controlling everything. 

I actually forgot that I needed to go get a beta today! I'll make an apt to go in tomorrow morning instead.


----------



## LeahLou

I feel like there's no "normal" mc. Everyone's different and every mc is different. None of mine have been the same. But I hope all our mc's are over by the beginning of the year!

I'm so crampy today


----------



## klsltsp

Petzy said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I cant believe you went through that! You really are inspiring..and I think its a good saying too lol!
> 
> I noticed you are in Ontario too.. where abouts?
> 
> I won't lie, it was hard being on my own with an infant, but I chose to loove it, I got to decide everything :) I sometimes struggle now with sharing hahaha I love being his everything. I also find now that I've found the person I am truly meant to be with that I do appreciate everything much more, and I am much better and letting go of the little things that drive you crazy!! hahaha
> 
> I'm in Ottawa, where abouts are you?Click to expand...


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I cant believe you went through that! You really are inspiring..and I think its a good saying too lol!
> 
> I noticed you are in Ontario too.. where abouts?
> 
> I won't lie, it was hard being on my own with an infant, but I chose to loove it, I got to decide everything :) I sometimes struggle now with sharing hahaha I love being his everything. I also find now that I've found the person I am truly meant to be with that I do appreciate everything much more, and I am much better and letting go of the little things that drive you crazy!! hahaha
> 
> I'm in Ottawa, where abouts are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.. well I am glad you found your true partner :) Sounds like you are really content now! :)
> 
> I am just outside Toronto, not too far ~ ! :DClick to expand...


----------



## slg76

I have huge respect for single parents!! My sister's husband passed away when their dd was 10 months. I never really understood what it must have been like for her until I had my own child. My husband travels a lot for work. It's not nearly the same thing but it gives me a little taste of it. I have to say there are occasional times where I think being a single parent would be nice....especially when trying to compromise on parenting decisions!


----------



## klsltsp

yeah being a single parent is hard, I was on my own for 4 years, but I looved it to. Discipline was easy because it was consistent because it was just me!! hahaha 

You get into a routine and don't think anything of it. Having said that I wouldn't trade having a supportive and loving partner any day.. especially now that I know what it's supposed to be like!


----------



## LeahLou

I actually really enjoyed single parent hood. My ex did some nasty things that sent me into preterm labor at 28 weeks and I was stuck in the hospital for 6 weeks and bed rest till she came at 36 weeks. After that, he left us but would come back, be awful and leave again. I finally have sole custody and my hubby will go for adoption once we have the funds. 

I usually have that "it is what it is" attitude but between the hormones rising and dropping I've been much more vulnerable to my emotions.


----------



## slg76

Leah, good for you for getting to a good place with your child and no partner. I absolutely think no partner is better than a bad one although I understand getting comfortable and feeling safe in a bad relationship. 
Some days are definitely harder to think "it is what it is". Hormones can be a bitch! :haha:


----------



## slg76

I have been sooo sleepy for the last week or two. I don't know if it's hormones or pregnant (probably not). I'm always low energy but this is ridiculous. All I want to do is sleep. I'm going to blame it on the hormones because nobody can argue with that :thumbup:
I just stopped giving my daughter naps but boy does mommy need one today!


----------



## LeahLou

We weren't together after the labor incident, but I tried to have my daughter know who her father was but it turns out he was just a sperm donor. Now my DH and I think we must of had a drunken one night stand and she's actually his (just joking). But, Emilia not only looks like him but has some of his personality too! :haha:

I'm glad you found yourself a good relationship too :)

Hormones are a pain!!


----------



## klsltsp

Leah wow thats scary stuff..you are one strong lady!! its awesome that so many of us have found the good men out there!!


----------



## slg76

I'm very lucky to have found my husband. He is so supportive and will do anything for me. Just had to wait till I was 27 to find him. 

I love the name Emilia. I think my Emily would have been an Amelia but my husband is a pilot and we couldn't do with bad Amelia Earhart jokes!


----------



## LeahLou

Sometimes I look back and wonder how I survived. But what doesn't kill you makes you stronger :) My hubby found me really soon after everything had gone down with my ex and I was super reluctant. He had to try for 2 months just to take me out for dinner! But he's a keeper :)

I still get some Amelia Earhart comments and we don't have anything to do with planes or flying! But it was the only name her sperm donor could agree with and I was still trying to care at the time. But it's grown on me :)


----------



## tootyfruity

Thank you to all who have replied to my question, it has helped enormously to know that it's probably my body getting back to normal. I can be a worrier and when I get something in my head it's hard to shift it lol.
I would love to get a scan but the epu won't do it now I've got a negative test. 

Leah I like the name Emilia too: )


----------



## Petzy

It's a gorgeous name :)


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, I'm wondering if I can join you? I had an early loss, about 5 weeks, that started 11/22. My HPTs seem to still have a little evap line (just ICs). I'm hoping that does mean that my hcg is super low?

So far my midwives don't seem too rushed to check on me - had blood beta taken Friday and no one called yesterday with results :nope: I had thought I was just about done bleeding on Sunday, the. It picked up again yesterday, bright red. But it's brown this morning so maybe this is really the end. 

So sorry for all your losses :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Hi ladies, I'm wondering if I can join you? I had an early loss, about 5 weeks, that started 11/22. My HPTs seem to still have a little evap line (just ICs). I'm hoping that does mean that my hcg is super low?
> 
> So far my midwives don't seem too rushed to check on me - had blood beta taken Friday and no one called yesterday with results :nope: I had thought I was just about done bleeding on Sunday, the. It picked up again yesterday, bright red. But it's brown this morning so maybe this is really the end.
> 
> So sorry for all your losses :hugs:

Qwk, so sorry you are here! But you are in good company... very supportive lovely ladies are all you will find.

You are probably right that the brown spotting indicates you are probably coming to the end... with you being at 5 weeks, it should only be a few days (I was at 7 weeks and it was one week), so hopefully the worst is done for you. The best way to evaluate your cycle I think is to treat the M/C as CD1 (the main day where you passed most of the conception materials). Again, so sorry you are here, but your cycle should get back to normal quickly.

That's too bad they didn't call you with the HCG result yet... Can you call them for it? If you are showing a faint line or evap on HPT, you are right it is probably very low now which is good.


----------



## LeahLou

So so sorry qwk :hugs:

If you're having light tests, that's an awesome sign! My test was super faint when my level was 38 then it still barely showed up at 14 but then went negative when I finally hit 0! 

Brown is good but give yourself time. I bled for a week and a half and they put me on meds to stop bleeding and induce a period.. AF never came I O'd instead.. But I hope they take good care of you. Definitely call and get your numbers!

Also, thank you ladies for the sweet words! I love the name Emilia and the toddler that goes with it :)


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Hi ladies, I'm wondering if I can join you? I had an early loss, about 5 weeks, that started 11/22. My HPTs seem to still have a little evap line (just ICs). I'm hoping that does mean that my hcg is super low?
> 
> So far my midwives don't seem too rushed to check on me - had blood beta taken Friday and no one called yesterday with results :nope: I had thought I was just about done bleeding on Sunday, the. It picked up again yesterday, bright red. But it's brown this morning so maybe this is really the end.
> 
> So sorry for all your losses :hugs:

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

My experience, I did go from heavy bleeding to light bleeding to brown spotting and it picking up again to heavy bleeding then light then brown and back to heavy bleeding where I passed last piece of pregnancy. This over 7 weeks. I had faint positives at week 3 and it did not change until I passed the last bit. 4 days later I tested negative. The EPU would not scan me either since they did the pregnancy test first and it came out negative so they said no need....

Everyone experiences a mc differently, let's hope though that you get through your mc without it dragging on and as painless as possible.

As for your blood results I would be tempted to telephone and ask rather than wait - I'm not very patient and need to know so that would be my move.

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Petzy

Hope you're doing ok today Qwk xx


----------



## qwk

Darn I typed this long post only phone and lost it!

I am doing ok today - thank you all for your support, it is truly meaningful :hugs: I had a big old cry last night, brought on primarily by some work deadlines that just seem impossible right now, but I'm sure I would not have reacted that way were this MC not in the back of my mind. I took your advice and called for my results, waiting for a call back now. It is so weird to want a low number!

Still having his light bleeding. Should have known I would not get off so easy! It's just weird though as I don think my hcg was ever very high; in the day my lines were the darkest, my beta count was a sad little 64. That was 11/19. 

Thank you all again, and I am so sorry that you have a been through this too. Thank you for your stories. I am going to try to read back a few pages tonight so I can get to know you guys :)


----------



## slg76

Hi Qwk. Welcome but sorry you are here. It sound as though your mc is progressing quickly which is good news. 68 is a low HCG so it shouldn't take too long for it to come back down. I hope the doctor calls you back quickly. I'm pretty impatient so it's good that my doctor gives same day results if you get blood drawn in the morning. 

Well ladies, today is CD40 for me after the mc and I think I O'd!!!!! Yesterday and this morning I had proper EWCM and today my OPK went lighter again. With me there is always a chance that the O failed and I didn't release and egg but these symptoms are the best I can ask for. We BD yesterday and the day before so now it's just wait and see. I'm pretty excited that my body seems to be figuring it out. I was afraid with all my problems and my body might just shut down after the mc.


----------



## LeahLou

Yay Sara!!!!! I hope we all get bfps!!! I'm sure someday we'll look back at this thread with new babies in our arms appreciating these tough times :)
I'm getting impatient with this tww... I juust went through it! It's more like a whole month wait! Ugh. :haha:


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Yay Sara!!!!! I hope we all get bfps!!! I'm sure someday we'll look back at this thread with new babies in our arms appreciating these tough times :)
> I'm getting impatient with this tww... I juust went through it! It's more like a whole month wait! Ugh. :haha:

lol if you get pg from your first O, then it's a 2ww, if its from the second O, then it's a 4ww LOL.... wouldn't that be funny if it were both? lol :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

I'm tempted to test in the morning to see if there's anymore hcg in my system from the first O... Haha... It's only 4dpo for the 2nd go round... *rolling my eyes at myself* :haha:


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> I'm tempted to test in the morning to see if there's anymore hcg in my system from the first O... Haha... It's only 4dpo for the 2nd go round... *rolling my eyes at myself* :haha:

LOL look at it this way... you got two chances this month!!! that's amazing


----------



## fandabby

I wish I knew where I was with me. I am CD65 from 1st day of heavy bleeding with mc - 4th Oct. As I bled non stop for almost 7 weeks I dare say I have not ovulated yet. 18th Nov had negative hcg test and only lightly bled from here until 21st where just had the brown discharge. Fully stopped by 23rd. When do you think I might ovulate? 

Getting impatient...

Leah - I'd be tempted to test too... 

Sig - hope you caught your egg....


Watch this space for some BFPs

We are bdg every other night for in case. I have tested with OPK last 2 days but no second line not even faint...


----------



## LeahLou

I tested :blush:

There's something on my wondfo! Not getting hopes up since I'm only 5dpo and there's only a slight chance we caught both eggs. 
I'll post a pic when I get to town :)


----------



## slg76

Leah_you make me giggle :haha: It really IS hard not to test. I hope your line is a true bfp!!!! Let's see that pic!

Findababy_I'm sorry your body is taking so long to O. How frustrating. I don't think there is any way to know when it will happen. Just keep taking your OPKs so you don't miss it!

AFM_I think I ovulated two days ago on CD40. Really hoping my body released an egg (it doesn't always). I keep picturing the sperm in there doing their job. Positive imagery...can't hurt. :rofl: My beta yesterday was 4 so I'm officially negative.


----------



## LeahLou

I have no self control when it comes to testing.. I found a bunch of wondfos I didn't know I had and I can't just leave them unpeed on! :haha:


----------



## slg76

do you see anything in person? Pic is a bit blurry. I'm guessing not yet?


----------



## LeahLou




----------



## fandabby

slg76 said:


> Leah_you make me giggle :haha: It really IS hard not to test. I hope your line is a true bfp!!!! Let's see that pic!
> 
> Findababy_I'm sorry your body is taking so long to O. How frustrating. I don't think there is any way to know when it will happen. Just keep taking your OPKs so you don't miss it!
> 
> AFM_I think I ovulated two days ago on CD40. Really hoping my body released an egg (it doesn't always). I keep picturing the sperm in there doing their job. Positive imagery...can't hurt. :rofl: My beta yesterday was 4 so I'm officially negative.


They say imagery is good and it is what I do too. Can't hurt and what do they say - 

say and think positive and positive will come
say and think negative and negative will come
Law of Attraction....

Let's hope you did release and egg and your test will show a BFP before long..

I'll tell my body to ovulate and who knows may be I will in the next week.


----------



## fandabby

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 703321
> 
> 
> I have no self control when it comes to testing.. I found a bunch of wondfos I didn't know I had and I can't just leave them unpeed on! :haha:

It sure is hard not to test, especially if you have them right in front of you.

I've had a look at picture but sorry it is not clear for me so no sure.

Fingers crossed .. :winkwink:


----------



## tootyfruity

Leah I think I see a faint line on the first pic : ) 
I am going to imagine I'm going to ovulate next week, there is a good chance too so I will be thinking positive .


----------



## LeahLou

It's definitely there in person which really shocked me.
Prob just an evap! :)

It's so awesome to see how much we've all progressed!!


----------



## slg76

We are definitely all making good progress. We will all have bumps in no time. Wouldn't it be amazing if Leah's line was a bfp already?!!!


----------



## klsltsp

OMG LL I'm sooooo happy for you!!!

Wow it seems like there are a lot of you ladies who are going to have bfps in no time!!!

Leah you'll have to test again tomorrow :) or maybe tonight LOL

I'm been debating trying one of my opk's just to see if I'm below 40 or not... had bloodwork done today, should have the number tomorrow am :) 

fandbaby good luck and I loove how positive you are :) your next bundle will be around the corner!!!'

I see my regular ob finally on Tuesday, I'm looking forward to that!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow hopefully a true :bfp: now your making me want to test lol


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks ladies!! I think I'll do another wondfo in the am.

But I have 40 O tests, 2 Frers, & 4 First Signal... Frers will wait until I get a potential bfp on a cheapy, but I'm thinking maybe a FS too? hmm... :haha: I'm ridiculous!


----------



## Jalanis22

Yesss do it lol!! Im anxious to touch mine lol


----------



## Jalanis22

And i did touch one of mine :nope: sadly a bfn but omg these damn strips are super tiny didnt expect for them to be this tiny at all


----------



## slg76

Leah,
I always think I should do the cheap ones first but then I think that the cheap ones might not show a positive as soon as the "good ones". Although I'm not that crazy about FRERs. I bought a couple Walmart brand ones last week just to have on hand. I never believe just one brand of test. If I suspect bfp I do two and then confirm with a digi. We are both ridiculous :haha: I guess that's why I like you so much. 2 ridiculous women=normal in each others' eyes :friends:


----------



## LeahLou

I've always gotten my positives on ic's first so I start with those, then have my back up good ones :laugh2: I agree though! I have to see it on like 5 tests to believe any bfp! I like being ridiculous with you!! :haha:

Jalanis, it's still way early! I have no idea why mine are showing anything. Probably a evap within the time limit.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol yeahh....i was reading on reviews of the clinical guard and say they are bad...they r like super tiny i expected them for it to be like yours but i already ordered me some wondfos lol


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies..

So leah what's your test saying this am? since I'm sure you've tested LOL ;) 

I have to say .. I'm the same, I can't have the tests in the house or I test.. it drives my OH crazy!! LOL I'm going to have to order some now and hide them for later hahaha

Janis how about you? are you possible preggers too!! 

AFM well I had my bloodwork yesterday, it's down to 45! which is great it was 89 last week, so hopefully a few more weeks and I should be to less than 5, it's been dropping by about half for the last few weeks. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jalanis22

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> So leah what's your test saying this am? since I'm sure you've tested LOL ;)
> 
> I have to say .. I'm the same, I can't have the tests in the house or I test.. it drives my OH crazy!! LOL I'm going to have to order some now and hide them for later hahaha
> 
> Janis how about you? are you possible preggers too!!
> 
> AFM well I had my bloodwork yesterday, it's down to 45! which is great it was 89 last week, so hopefully a few more weeks and I should be to less than 5, it's been dropping by about half for the last few weeks.
> 
> Have a great day!

Not sure lol...i think i ovulated sat and thats when we BD.....and on mon or tues also not sure...but i havent gotten my AF yet since the MC so not sure what cycle day im on...and supposedly some ppl had trouble with these tests clinical guard...

happy thanksgiving ladies


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Thanks ladies!! I think I'll do another wondfo in the am.
> 
> But I have 40 O tests, 2 Frers, & 4 First Signal... Frers will wait until I get a potential bfp on a cheapy, but I'm thinking maybe a FS too? hmm... :haha: I'm ridiculous!

Holy shit Leah, you have an arsenal of TTC weapons!! LOL :happydance: really excited to see how you progress hun xx


----------



## Petzy

Happy Turkey Day to the Americans on here today :D We Canadians had ours in October lol... I need it more spaced out than a month before Xmas! lol

Leah, stalking you for those tests!!

FX for the rest of you on double nice double lines soon!

I am nervous about betas in two days... I caved this morning which I almost NEVER do, and I used a cheapie... BFN of course and now I am convinced that I am out this cycle! I am going to stick with my plan and try an FRER tomorrow at 10DPO though... worst case I will take it on Sat morning before I go in for bloods, so that I know going in.. I don't want a surprise BFN lol I need to know... think I should do tomorrow or Sat??


----------



## LeahLou

FS 6 dpo. There's a little something.


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 703705
> 
> 
> FS 6 dpo. There's a little something.

I cant see on my screen but I did on the other one... its so early so lets see what the next few days bring :D


----------



## LeahLou

Exactly! I'm not too worried :)

I def see something irl but again it could be an evap


----------



## Petzy

Happy Friday girls,

Well Its 10DPO for me, testesd with FRER this morning and BFN. Haven't seen one of those for awhile LOL. Anywhoo looks like I was a little eager to get PG before I even got my first period ....but hey a girl can try right ?? Looking forward to getting onto my first official cycle and maybe it will be a lucky one :)

I really don't see the point in going for bloods tomorrow since its obviously negative.. pain in the ass! I want to just stop the progesterone now.


----------



## LeahLou

It's a good feeling to be negative but then those feelings creeped back of wanting to see a positive :haha:

I'm glad you're doing good though petzy!!

I'm a little behind you at 7dpo and did a wondfo and saw something... Again..


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> It's a good feeling to be negative but then those feelings creeped back of wanting to see a positive :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you're doing good though petzy!!
> 
> I'm a little behind you at 7dpo and did a wondfo and saw something... Again..
> View attachment 703863

Yeah it sucks in a way because I was really hoping for a BFP, but not much I can do about that lol...

I see a faint line Leah... does it have colour to it in person?


----------



## LeahLou

I know what you mean. I'm getting impatient since I just went through the tww and I'm at it again because of this double O month.. Pros and cons.

I saw it right away and it's pink but it's still hard to let myself relax about it! I could really go either way. I haven't had a period since July other than the mc bleed so I'd be happy to know my body still works, but id love a bfp too :)


----------



## fandabby

Hi Petzy - sorry you tested negative today, you never know could be still too early!

Leah I see something but not totally clear.

Fingers crossed, just few more days and see if it gets darker.

As for me, got my O on persona monitor so should ovulate hopefully in next 2 days.

I did pee on opk and although there is a line it's nit as dark as test line.




Here they are.

Anyways we have been bdg so hopefully we'll get lucky.

Feel cramps and pressure and boobs feel weird so something is happening.

Rito at school for pickup of my boys.


----------



## fandabby

Hi Petzy - sorry you tested negative today, you never know could be still too early!

Leah I see something but not totally clear.

Fingers crossed, just few more days and see if it gets darker.

As for me, got my O on persona monitor so should ovulate hopefully in next 2 days.

I did pee on opk and although there is a line it's nit as dark as test line.

View attachment 703869

View attachment 703871


Here they are.

Anyways we have been bdg so hopefully we'll get lucky.

Feel cramps and pressure and boobs feel weird so something is happening.

Rito at school for pickup of my boys.


----------



## LeahLou

Almost there fandabby!!
My boobs are all tingly! My left always grows before my right so I look a little lopsided to myself right now but hopefully it's a good sign!

My test dried with a more defined line so I'm pretty sure it wasn't an evap. But all of them are so light. Not too worried one way or another!


----------



## slg76

Leah, I think that is positive! I agree that I like to see a more definite line before trusting it but I think you will have it in a few days. Woo-hoo!

I can't believe I'm only 4 DPO. I was so excited to ovulate that now the wait feels like forever! I'm distracting myself with Christmas shopping :xmas17: Just bought a trampoline for my little girl. Going to put it in the basement so she can get wiggles out on snow days :xmas8:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I can see a line Leah i hope it turns out to be a BFP for you hun, im still bleeding :( been over two weeks now, its only spotting now but its driving me mad, mainly brown but went back to red again today, i wished it would just stop now, and my tummy is so uncomfortable. Still getting pos tests however its such a faint pos now that i reckon in under a week i should be getting neg tests at last, altho honey are Cheap tests so when i do test neg on them i will have to go and get a better test to back it up, i am just hoping my bleeding stops completely soon and i can get back to TTC xx


----------



## tootyfruity

Charlie that sucks. The same happened to me, did you have a natural miscarriage?


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry it's taking forever. I bled for a week and a half before they put me on meds to stop it. At least it's slowing down and your levels seem to be dropping fast! Hoping it doesn't take much longer. Although it's giving your body some down time. 

That's what kept me sane. Our bodies are just doing what they need to do to get back to normal:hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

tootyfruity said:


> Charlie that sucks. The same happened to me, did you have a natural miscarriage?

Yes hun a. Natural miscarriage, baby was meant to be 8 weeks but only measured 4-5, i have bled for 2 weeks and 4 days so far :( it's been light for a few days now but still haveing to wear pads, starting to get sore from all the sanitary towels aswell now :( x


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Hi Petzy - sorry you tested negative today, you never know could be still too early!
> 
> Leah I see something but not totally clear.
> 
> Fingers crossed, just few more days and see if it gets darker.
> 
> As for me, got my O on persona monitor so should ovulate hopefully in next 2 days.
> 
> I did pee on opk and although there is a line it's nit as dark as test line.
> 
> View attachment 703869
> 
> View attachment 703871
> 
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> Anyways we have been bdg so hopefully we'll get lucky.
> 
> Feel cramps and pressure and boobs feel weird so something is happening.
> 
> Rito at school for pickup of my boys.

Whoop whoop! good work... keep BDing and catch that eggy lol:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> tootyfruity said:
> 
> 
> Charlie that sucks. The same happened to me, did you have a natural miscarriage?
> 
> Yes hun a. Natural miscarriage, baby was meant to be 8 weeks but only measured 4-5, i have bled for 2 weeks and 4 days so far :( it's been light for a few days now but still haveing to wear pads, starting to get sore from all the sanitary towels aswell now :( xClick to expand...

Oh Charlie that is just plain unfair... I really hope it eases up soon so you can get back to your cycle... so sorry hun. xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Decided to do a Answer HpT since clinical guards have some bad reviews.....i see something faint and then i dont...not sure...i think i may be 6-7dpo not sure...


----------



## LeahLou

Answers are notorious for evap lines! But I hope it's the start of something :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Really? Well with this last pregnancy it was positive and then did a FRER same day and it had both same faint lines....well hopefully im already gettin desperate to c if its a bfp or get my AF already to try full speed lol


----------



## fandabby

Jalanis22 said:


> Decided to do a Answer HpT since clinical guards have some bad reviews.....i see something faint and then i dont...not sure...i think i may be 6-7dpo not sure...
> View attachment 704051

Hi, I'm not sure but if angle or squint can sort of see something. Testing early, wait 2 days and do again. Hopefully line will be darker. :dust:

Fingers crossed


----------



## fandabby

Hey ladies

Have done my persona monitor again and have my second O (they show 2 in a row usually) and the test stick also has the two lines so that's a good sign. I also backed that up with another ovulatation test stick and the two lines are as dark as each other today - well I think so anyway.

So looks like I will ovulate most likely within 24 hours since I had my first O on persona yesterday..

I'm cramping like mad and have done for the last 3 days and boobs feel strange still and was actually feeling sick yesterday and was sick this morning - must be a strong ovulation maybe, I don't know.

I'm not temping though this time because I don't get enough sleep in the night and I wake up all over the place so wouldn't be accurate anyway.

We DTD again last night and now will hold off and see what happens.

Has anyone else been testing this morning?

Have a great weekend everyone..


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

This evening has not been great, last couple of days my belly has been hurting and the blood went from brown spotting back to red but this evening bright red blood filled a pad and a few lil clots and fleshy bits, but my scan last week they said it looks like everything has cleared,but does the blood and clots and belly cramping mean im still miscarrying the left over bits? I thought it was all nearly finished as blood had gone to brown spotting a nd now this :( 2 weeks 5 days bleeding and counting :( i have no follow up apps with hospital either :( xx


----------



## LeahLou

Sounds like it's just getting the last bits out. If you're having horrible pain and filling a pad every 2 hours, go to the er. 
I passed one last piece 5 weeks after the d&e so it takes a while


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> This evening has not been great, last couple of days my belly has been hurting and the blood went from brown spotting back to red but this evening bright red blood filled a pad and a few lil clots and fleshy bits, but my scan last week they said it looks like everything has cleared,but does the blood and clots and belly cramping mean im still miscarrying the left over bits? I thought it was all nearly finished as blood had gone to brown spotting a nd now this :( 2 weeks 5 days bleeding and counting :( i have no follow up apps with hospital either :( xx

Hi Charlie, sorry to hear you are still having a hard time. Having a natural takes time from my own experience. But as Leah has said maybe go to ER for your own piece of mind.

For me my natural took 7 weeks but everyone is different. I passed loads over 3 days along with nearly 3 wks of heavy bleeding and massive clots, then slowed went to brown and back to bleeding. Yo yo'd until 14th nov passed another piece, bearing in mind I started 4th oct, so was very prolonged. Mine finished 23rd nov.

Only advide really is monitor how much blood fills a pad in hour; in uk they say if fill pad completely under an hour get checked, type of pain and if you sense weird smell to blood which could indicate infection. 

Any doubt please get checked out. 

I hope you recover quickly. Stay strong and visualise your body over your mc and moving onto fertility again. Hard to do when you are in emotional and physical pain. :hugs: good luck...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thank you ladies i really appreciate the help and i really dont know how i would have coped without you all and your support, thank you so much xx


----------



## klsltsp

hey charlie.

How about your family doc? can you see him/her? I know I had had an ultrasound 10 days after my mc started showing that it was clear, but still bleeding 27 days after my mc. My doc did bloodwork just to be sure. If you can't see a doc have you done a hpt to see if you are still having a positive test?

Good luck. Hope that you are feeling better soon.

Kim


----------



## tootyfruity

I feel your pain Charlie, it's so frustrating! I agree do a hcg, it may give u an idea of What's happening.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

klsltsp said:


> hey charlie.
> 
> How about your family doc? can you see him/her? I know I had had an ultrasound 10 days after my mc started showing that it was clear, but still bleeding 27 days after my mc. My doc did bloodwork just to be sure. If you can't see a doc have you done a hpt to see if you are still having a positive test?
> 
> Good luck. Hope that you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Kim

I'm going to try make an appointment tomoro but when i ring for an appointment i still wont be able to be seen till about Friday lol my drs is terrible for that, yea i have been doing hpts and they are getting lighter but they are still positive x


----------



## nugget80

@charlie i was told to get blood test done after 2 weeks as was still testing + but after i went in as told and was left waiting 4 hours gave up ! Have been testing @ home instead! x


----------



## LeahLou

Still no AF or bfp from me! But doc says I probably didn't actually O till Saturday so that makes me 8 dpo today. 
Symptoms are crazy! Boobs hurt, tired, nauseous, craving egg rolls, pinching pains on my right side, sore, headaches... I always get symptoms before I get a + test. Also didn't get a + till 14 dpo with the most recent pregnancy so I'm relaxin :) 

How's everyone doing on this chilly Sunday (here at least :) )??


----------



## Jalanis22

LeahLou said:


> Still no AF or bfp from me! But doc says I probably didn't actually O till Saturday so that makes me 8 dpo today.
> Symptoms are crazy! Boobs hurt, tired, nauseous, craving egg rolls, pinching pains on my right side, sore, headaches... I always get symptoms before I get a + test. Also didn't get a + till 14 dpo with the most recent pregnancy so I'm relaxin :)
> 
> How's everyone doing on this chilly Sunday (here at least :) )??

Wow thats crazy all the symptoms....my clinical guards keep coming bfn but today i did the other Answer brand test...and with natural light from outside i swear i could see something faint...now that its dried theres actually a second pink line but not sure if to trust it....ill just keep waiting also..no af for me either


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!! :test:


----------



## Jalanis22

The top one is the one from 2 days ago and bottom today...but idk if its an evap....with my last pregnancy not sure if i got my bfp at 8 or 9dpo and it was also faint....not sure to trust that second line


----------



## slg76

ooooh, Jalanis, that looks promising.

Sounds like your body think your are pregnant, Leah. That's a lot of symptoms! I think most people can get symptoms just because AF is on the way but nausea is usually reserved for pregnancy!! I can't wait until your test is convincing and we can celebrate properly :)

We had a lazy, quiet day inside today. I think DD is getting pretty bored. I'm going to take her for a drive to look at Christams lights.


----------



## Jalanis22

slg76 said:


> ooooh, Jalanis, that looks promising.
> 
> Sounds like your body think your are pregnant, Leah. That's a lot of symptoms! I think most people can get symptoms just because AF is on the way but nausea is usually reserved for pregnancy!! I can't wait until your test is convincing and we can celebrate properly :)
> 
> We had a lazy, quiet day inside today. I think DD is getting pretty bored. I'm going to take her for a drive to look at Christams lights.

Thanks sig.....i forgot to mention that i took the pic after the time limit....i saw the line within time limit but super faint and after it dried there was the second faint pink line thats why im not sure if its just a false positive or an evap...my clinical guards are bfn til now but ive read bad reviews on those tests so im jus waiting on my wondfos to arrive :winkwink:


----------



## LeahLou

Yeah don't trust the FRER. Yay for wondfos!! I Have 3 left but don't want to order more if I'm preggo!


----------



## slg76

I think FRERs are fine but I don't find them to show an obvious positive till after other tests have. My experience is that if a line dries pink than it was positive. I keep old tests and I don't think the rest changes...just have to watch out for those grey lines. 
I was so excited to put all my sticks away when I got pregnant a few months ago! I was bummed when I had to buy more and start peeing in a cup everyday again. Hopefully neither of us will need tests for much longer!


----------



## LeahLou

FRER was the last to show a positive this last pregnancy. I was 14dpo before I got even a faint line! But I had a bad evapy FRER earlier and I've seen a lot of ladies having problems with them in the testing forum. 

I hate the testing phase! Although I'm a POAS addict, it's only because I really wanna see 2 lines :blush:

Fx for all of us!!! We need some bfps in this thread!


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh no...im good with frer....i got my bfp i believe 8or9dpo with fReR but this last test i did was the Answer brand test so thats why im not sure if to trust that pink line...ill jus need to wait for my hubby to leave since he says "your gonna start again" lol he knows i love to test jaja


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

nugget80 said:


> @charlie i was told to get blood test done after 2 weeks as was still testing + but after i went in as told and was left waiting 4 hours gave up ! Have been testing @ home instead! x

These are exactly the sort of problems iv been having hun, everytime u go in like told they leave you hanging around for hours, i went to a&e for bleeding heavy a couple of weeks ago (soaking 2 night time pads every 30 mins and flooding down my legs to my ankles) they had me sit in a&e for 3 hours then told me you can go home and go to emergency gynae in he he morning, they didnt even check me just said 'you do bleed with a miscarriage' they treat you like some kind of joke :( i have to phone them Friday if pregnancy tests are still positive, I'm not looking forward to it xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I'm going to try make an appointment tomoro but when i ring for an appointment i still wont be able to be seen till about Friday lol my drs is terrible for that, yea i have been doing hpts and they are getting lighter but they are still positive x

Charlie, so sorry hun its just awful isn't it... I really hope you are doing better today. Like the girls said, sometimes it just takes its sweet ass time finishing to clear out of your system... I sure hope you are at the end of it and can move forward physically. Its just such an unfair process to follow something so difficult. Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Petzy

Hiya ladies,

I am officially CD1 of my first post M/C cycle... whoop! lol.. I know I was too eager to get BFP before AF even came lol.. now my goal will be a new years BFP since I am due around Dec 28th/29th for AF. Fingers crossed! I need to order some OPK's today because I am all out... here we go again...sigh!

At least December is a busy month and should hopefully keep us distracted haha... 

I plan on working really hard on my diet and exercise... I have a goal of losing 10lbs I've been a naughty girls lately.. need to get back on my treadmill! xx

Hope everyone's doing well, lets see some double lines on here!


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> I am officially CD1 of my first post M/C cycle... whoop! lol.. I know I was too eager to get BFP before AF even came lol.. now my goal will be a new years BFP since I am due around Dec 28th/29th for AF. Fingers crossed! I need to order some OPK's today because I am all out... here we go again...sigh!
> 
> At least December is a busy month and should hopefully keep us distracted haha...
> 
> I plan on working really hard on my diet and exercise... I have a goal of losing 10lbs I've been a naughty girls lately.. need to get back on my treadmill! xx
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well, lets see some double lines on here!


Good luck with this cycle Petzy, would be lovely to see in the New Year in with a BFP.

:dust:


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> These are exactly the sort of problems iv been having hun, everytime u go in like told they leave you hanging around for hours, i went to a&e for bleeding heavy a couple of weeks ago (soaking 2 night time pads every 30 mins and flooding down my legs to my ankles) they had me sit in a&e for 3 hours then told me you can go home and go to emergency gynae in he he morning, they didnt even check me just said 'you do bleed with a miscarriage' they treat you like some kind of joke :( i have to phone them Friday if pregnancy tests are still positive, I'm not looking forward to it xx

How is your bleeding now, has it eased up? How long has it been from start of your MC? Hope you are nearing end. If you still test positive after 3 weeks they seem to think some material is retained and the continual bleed is your body trying to dislodge it. I tested positive for 6.5 weeks and passed another piece then 4 days later went negative at the 7 week mark - continual bleeding and like you soaking heavy duty pads in 30 minutes. I never did get another scan but I did manage to get bloods drawn on 6th week and turns out low in iron now too, hardly surprising.

Hopefully you have passed everything and it's just your hormones taking time to get back to normal. Good luck.


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies,
> 
> I am officially CD1 of my first post M/C cycle... whoop! lol.. I know I was too eager to get BFP before AF even came lol.. now my goal will be a new years BFP since I am due around Dec 28th/29th for AF. Fingers crossed! I need to order some OPK's today because I am all out... here we go again...sigh!
> 
> At least December is a busy month and should hopefully keep us distracted haha...
> 
> I plan on working really hard on my diet and exercise... I have a goal of losing 10lbs I've been a naughty girls lately.. need to get back on my treadmill! xx
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well, lets see some double lines on here!
> 
> 
> Good luck with this cycle Petzy, would be lovely to see in the New Year in with a BFP.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks a lot... hope so!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Petzy said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> I am officially CD1 of my first post M/C cycle... whoop! lol.. I know I was too eager to get BFP before AF even came lol.. now my goal will be a new years BFP since I am due around Dec 28th/29th for AF. Fingers crossed! I need to order some OPK's today because I am all out... here we go again...sigh!
> 
> At least December is a busy month and should hopefully keep us distracted haha...
> 
> I plan on working really hard on my diet and exercise... I have a goal of losing 10lbs I've been a naughty girls lately.. need to get back on my treadmill! xx
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well, lets see some double lines on here!

Aww lucky u....i would love a bfp also but i would also love to get my af to see where exactly am i at...im almost going to 5 wks without AF...good luck petzyy:winkwink:


----------



## tootyfruity

Glad to see everyone is going in the right direction. I think we're nearly there with someone getting a bfp! 
Afm I should be ovulating around now if it were a normal cycle but haven't had first after yet. Haven't had any positive opks so it may be late or I might not ovulate this month, either way I'm just glad I'm able to try and start again.


----------



## Jalanis22

tootyfruity said:


> Glad to see everyone is going in the right direction. I think we're nearly there with someone getting a bfp!
> Afm I should be ovulating around now if it were a normal cycle but haven't had first after yet. Haven't had any positive opks so it may be late or I might not ovulate this month, either way I'm just glad I'm able to try and start again.


Yess dont worry tooty...i barely ovulated last weeknd not this past one.....and so i want to know where im at since i havent had my AF yet either...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

fandabby said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> These are exactly the sort of problems iv been having hun, everytime u go in like told they leave you hanging around for hours, i went to a&e for bleeding heavy a couple of weeks ago (soaking 2 night time pads every 30 mins and flooding down my legs to my ankles) they had me sit in a&e for 3 hours then told me you can go home and go to emergency gynae in he he morning, they didnt even check me just said 'you do bleed with a miscarriage' they treat you like some kind of joke :( i have to phone them Friday if pregnancy tests are still positive, I'm not looking forward to it xx
> 
> How is your bleeding now, has it eased up? How long has it been from start of your MC? Hope you are nearing end. If you still test positive after 3 weeks they seem to think some material is retained and the continual bleed is your body trying to dislodge it. I tested positive for 6.5 weeks and passed another piece then 4 days later went negative at the 7 week mark - continual bleeding and like you soaking heavy duty pads in 30 minutes. I never did get another scan but I did manage to get bloods drawn on 6th week and turns out low in iron now too, hardly surprising.
> 
> Hopefully you have passed everything and it's just your hormones taking time to get back to normal. Good luck.Click to expand...

Hiya hun its been 3 weeks today since i started bleeding, yes its eased up again at the moment, but still cramping, seems to go from nothing or spotting to filling pads in under a day so i never know where i stand lol, still getting positive tests but really faint now, iv got to phone gynae Friday if tests are positive still then, im using Really cheap tests at the mo so that may be why they are so faint im going to by better ones for Friday, hopefully the tests will be negative by then tho, 7 weeks that must have been awful for you :( and no wonder you had low iron! Xx


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Glad to see everyone is going in the right direction. I think we're nearly there with someone getting a bfp!
> Afm I should be ovulating around now if it were a normal cycle but haven't had first after yet. Haven't had any positive opks so it may be late or I might not ovulate this month, either way I'm just glad I'm able to try and start again.

Yes exactly.. I felt the same way with AF starting today... disappointed about no BFP but hey I am just glad AF is here on time and I can get back to a proper TTC cycle... best of lucky Tooty... I hope you O or get AF soon so you can get on with it... frustrating!


----------



## tootyfruity

Jalanis I think I'd probably feel better to wait till after my first af even though I'm desperate to get another bfp. That's annoying for you we just want to know What's going on don't we? 

Petzy thank you, Yes still feel anxious to get going but glad to be back to normal. Already we have a nice busy month with December. Hope you get your bfp this month : )


----------



## qwk

hi ladies! I kind of disappeared for Thanksgiving, travel and family and all that. Would have felt weird cracking out the B&B while sitting around with the family, and we were sleeping in the same room as my toddler so not really an opportune moment. 

I just tried to read through everything quickly, I'm going to have missed people but -

tootyfruity - I think we are in the same boat almost... waiting to O after MC... with no O in sight! :hugs: I hope yours happens soon.

petzy - :hugs: sorry this was not your cycle hon... but lots of :dust: for December!!

jalanis - another in the waiting game! I'm thinking of you.

charlie - so sorry you are still having bleeding, that's just rough :( I hope it stops soon for you.

I know I've missed some people but I'm rushing...

AFM... still waiting to O, with no signs really that it is happening anytime soon. I usually have the signs starting around CD 10, O around CD 15... but I've got basically nothing going now. Had a little stretchy CM but it was not my typical EWCM by any means. Frustrating! I am so bad at being in a situation where I don't know what's going on.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Jalanis I think I'd probably feel better to wait till after my first af even though I'm desperate to get another bfp. That's annoying for you we just want to know What's going on don't we?
> 
> Petzy thank you, Yes still feel anxious to get going but glad to be back to normal. Already we have a nice busy month with December. Hope you get your bfp this month : )

You too Tooty :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> AFM... still waiting to O, with no signs really that it is happening anytime soon. I usually have the signs starting around CD 10, O around CD 15... but I've got basically nothing going now. Had a little stretchy CM but it was not my typical EWCM by any means. Frustrating! I am so bad at being in a situation where I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Thinking of you all!

Hiya Qwk! Are you using OPKs??


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls.. hope you are all well today. CD2 for me so not much happening until I start my OPK's in a week! I ordered them yesterday so that's done. Positive thoughts for a New Years BFP over here! LOL.....


----------



## qwk

hey hon, yep using OPKs... they have varied the past week from kind of faint to kind of dark, though none that I would call "almost positive" and definitely none truly positive. If I was going to ovulate on my normal day, CD 15ish, I'd expect a positive OPK on Thursday. It's really more that I usually have ovulation cramps for 3-4 days at least before O, and EWCM and all that.... but I've got nothing right now :nope:

What kind of OPKs did you order? I have the cheapies, which have always worked fine for me :)


----------



## LeahLou

Yay!!! So excited to see everyone O'ing!! If I'm preggo, I'll have to send everyone some of my 60 opks! ( they sent too many ) Hooe everyone gets some answers soon!

Still no amazing bfp here! Wondfos are showing it before the FRER which happened last time. I'm so over testing!! I usually love it but after a month of it, I'm ready to know! Symptoms are intense though. I'd be surprised if I wasn't preggers!


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> hey hon, yep using OPKs... they have varied the past week from kind of faint to kind of dark, though none that I would call "almost positive" and definitely none truly positive. If I was going to ovulate on my normal day, CD 15ish, I'd expect a positive OPK on Thursday. It's really more that I usually have ovulation cramps for 3-4 days at least before O, and EWCM and all that.... but I've got nothing right now :nope:
> 
> What kind of OPKs did you order? I have the cheapies, which have always worked fine for me :)

Well Thursday is still two days away and I am often really light even the day before my dark dark positive.. it can happen fast! so FX for you that it comes on time :) 

I order mine from www.makeababy.ca they have everything on there... highly recommend!


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Yay!!! So excited to see everyone O'ing!! If I'm preggo, I'll have to send everyone some of my 60 opks! ( they sent too many ) Hooe everyone gets some answers soon!
> 
> Still no amazing bfp here! Wondfos are showing it before the FRER which happened last time. I'm so over testing!! I usually love it but after a month of it, I'm ready to know! Symptoms are intense though. I'd be surprised if I wasn't preggers!

Sounds promising Leah... really hoping for you!! cant wait till you are near testing time for O #2 lol xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies...i think im out though i dont see any second lines on my wondfos...cant wait for AF to show up and start fresh and clean againi.....

Leah- i saw the FRER in the other thread thats awesome for sure a :bfp: and it aint a squinter lol


----------



## qwk

FX for you Leah!


----------



## slg76

Leah, you are so preggers! Can't wait until you believe it 100% :)


----------



## LeahLou

My other tests aren't coming in until Friday!! So I may run by Walmart and get some more... Hmm FS? FRER? Cb? :rofl:


----------



## slg76

Bet you would get a pos digi now.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck ladies getting ur bfps! I'm keeping my fingers crossed as i say this that i dont jinx myself but since last night iv had no bleeding or spotting at all, hopefully it stays that way now! Xx


----------



## LeahLou

Hmm maybe I should get a digi then since I have FRER coming later this week..

Glad you stopped bleeding Charlie! Fx it stays that way!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Yesssss Leah get a digi :D xx


----------



## LeahLou

Pshhhh y'all twisted my arm.. Heading to Wally World.... :rofl:


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Good luck ladies getting ur bfps! I'm keeping my fingers crossed as i say this that i dont jinx myself but since last night iv had no bleeding or spotting at all, hopefully it stays that way now! Xx

That's great news Charlie... I hope it stays like that too!!  So you can get on the TTC train hehe :)


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Pshhhh y'all twisted my arm.. Heading to Wally World.... :rofl:

Go Go Go!! lol:happydance:


----------



## klsltsp

oooh Leah I see a line!!! yipee!! how did the digi go?

charlie my fingers are crossed that your bleeding has finally stopped!! and you can get to o and a bfp!!!

petzy, congrats on your af!! I know that seems like a funny thing to say hahah but now you know where you stand and that your body is working!!!

AFM well I saw my ob today, had my bloodwork done, don't have the numbers back but I loove my ob, it was my first visit back with him since I was admitted to the hospital. He's not worried at all about the strength of my uterus!!yipee!! he said once my numbers are at 0 he wants to do a few tests to be sure that it indeed wasn't a molar, and an ultrasound to check out how my uterus is looking then I'm in the clear!!! I do need to get my folic acid levels up though so as soon as I'm 0 I will be starting a heavy dose of folic acid, since the methotrexate which they gave me to shrink the mass in my uterus completely depletes your folic acid stores, and I can't take any until my levels are 0 since the folic acid interferes with the meds. I should have my bloodwork back tomorrow am, I'm soo excited that I could be ttc in a few months!! he even said after 1 period!! but I think we'll wait 3 - 6 since Oct 30 so 1 month down.


----------



## slg76

Great news, Kim!! So happy you can get back to it so soon. :thumbup: 

My level last week was finally a 4 so I'm done with my blood draws. Hopefully you are too.


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> AFM well I saw my ob today, had my bloodwork done, don't have the numbers back but I loove my ob, it was my first visit back with him since I was admitted to the hospital. He's not worried at all about the strength of my uterus!!yipee!! he said once my numbers are at 0 he wants to do a few tests to be sure that it indeed wasn't a molar, and an ultrasound to check out how my uterus is looking then I'm in the clear!!! I do need to get my folic acid levels up though so as soon as I'm 0 I will be starting a heavy dose of folic acid, since the methotrexate which they gave me to shrink the mass in my uterus completely depletes your folic acid stores, and I can't take any until my levels are 0 since the folic acid interferes with the meds. I should have my bloodwork back tomorrow am, I'm soo excited that I could be ttc in a few months!! he even said after 1 period!! but I think we'll wait 3 - 6 since Oct 30 so 1 month down.

That's great news... hopefully you are back in the game asap!


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> Great news, Kim!! So happy you can get back to it so soon. :thumbup:
> 
> My level last week was finally a 4 so I'm done with my blood draws. Hopefully you are too.

Whoop!!! I was so happy when I got my 2 lmao... how weird

Now I want a 500 LMAO


----------



## qwk

klsltsp - sounds like great news! 

sig76 - also good news! it's still hard for me to wrap my head around wanting low hcg numbers!!

I can't remember if I had posted this, but my beta from 11/22 was 9, down from 64 three days prior. I asked if they wanted me to come back in again, and they said no. THEN I just got a call yesterday saying they do want me to come in again. They are not really on top of the game about this 

I also had a few feelings like ov pain... so I'm hoping it's just going to be a little late this month :) OPKs are negative, but the line has been stronger yesterday evening and today :)

Hope you all are well!


----------



## LeahLou

Great news Kim!!!
Hope it's O time soon qwk!!

Didn't do a digi yet cause my FRER didn't get darker. I wanna wait till I see dark dark lines.


----------



## tootyfruity

OMG girls I just got the most positive opk I have ever seen! I'm scared to ttc this month as i haven't had my first af but I might feel like that anyway. I'm just really Happy that my body is working again.

Leah can't wait to se your next test!


----------



## slg76

Yay tooty! Great news! I'm trying this month before AF. I know not everybody is comfortable with that though. I bet it's hard not to after seeing that positive OPK.


----------



## Jalanis22

We tried BD when i had a postive OPK but we only tried twice because my hubby didnt feel comfortable and he would say that maybe we should at least wait for 1 cycle that way my body can do what its supposed to do and we will go full force again lol..hopefully i het my bfp within the first cycle like my last pregnancy.


----------



## tootyfruity

I'm in 2 minds, we're going to bd anyway and if it's Meant to be it will happen. I can't let this opportunity go.


----------



## Jalanis22

tootyfruity said:


> I'm in 2 minds, we're going to bd anyway and if it's Meant to be it will happen. I can't let this opportunity go.

Yea thats we did but except we just tried twice...but im happy i got my AF to know exactly when im gnna Ovulate and maybe get my bfp on xmas or new years..this time were goin full force since i waited to cycle once which i am cycling right now.


----------



## tootyfruity

Other would be great to get a bfp at Christmas. keeping everything crossed for us all x


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> OMG girls I just got the most positive opk I have ever seen! I'm scared to ttc this month as i haven't had my first af but I might feel like that anyway. I'm just really Happy that my body is working again.
> 
> Leah can't wait to se your next test!

Hey Tooty! Totally up to you hun... I went right for it because I just had to lol..... Its great to know you are O'ing and best of luck to you if you do decide to try xx


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> I'm in 2 minds, we're going to bd anyway and if it's Meant to be it will happen. I can't let this opportunity go.

we are so alike lol... I couldn't either!


----------



## LeahLou

Well ladies, got a bfp and started bleeding with clots, crampy and hurting this morning.. 
But we have this month, so on to the wait again -.-


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Well ladies, got a bfp and started bleeding with clots, crampy and hurting this morning..
> But we have this month, so on to the wait again -.-

Leah... was it a strong BFP? I am sorry hun.. with clots it sounds like you may be right about a chemical?? - I know some women do clot with AF, but if its not normal for you, and I'm sure you know your body..... Are you going for bloodwork or no? FX for a lucky December around here...


----------



## LeahLou

It wasn't super strong but my hubby saw it. Yeah, clotting is not normal for me. We need a good December ladies!!


----------



## slg76

Big hugs for you today, Leah :hug:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Oh Leah im so sorry hun :( let's hope December will be a good month for all of us, and we get a Christmas miracle xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Big hugs Leah :hugs::hugs:

I had a chemical back in August, it was the same, the bfp was definately there, no question, but it never got really dark... the good news, I ovulated 7 days later!


----------



## klsltsp

AFM... well my levels were down but only to 33 this week, they were 45 last week.. sigh... I guess there is no rush since I can't TTC anyways for another 2 months due to the methotrexate ... so my body can take as long as it likes... but I am beginning to feel a little bit like a pin cushion...

Sara have you done another test today? I've got everything crossed for you!!

Kim


----------



## LeahLou

I agree! This was the first week since all this started that I haven't been stuck!
But at least they're lowering Kim!


----------



## slg76

this was my first stick-free week too. Sorry you didn't see a bigger drop Kim but your level is low enough that you could be ovulating now. 

I tested this morning :blush: I figured if I didn't I would think about it all day. It was bfn. But, I'm only 9 dpo so it's certainly not a definitive answer.


----------



## LeahLou

I hope this is your month Sara! We need a bfp and a happy ending!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

So how low does hcg have to be for u to ovulate? I didnt think you could until i would be under 5? I only stopped bleeding a few days ago and have real squinted preg tests, and i mean barely visible positives, so could i ovulate any time now or could i have already ovulated? Hope i havent and missed it lol xx


----------



## slg76

Some people believe you won't ovulate until less than 5 but I've read SO many stories of women who do. Some say you have to be under 100 but somewhere around 30 seems to be a common time to ovulate. That should be just around when your line goes away on your HPT.


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> Some people believe you won't ovulate until less than 5 but I've read SO many stories of women who do. Some say you have to be under 100 but somewhere around 30 seems to be a common time to ovulate. That should be just around when your line goes away on your HPT.

I have read this too... it seems many women do O when they are somewhere under 100... I got my positive OPK about 5 days after my bloods tested at 2, so its hard to say


----------



## qwk

big hugs Leah :hugs: So sorry :(


----------



## tootyfruity

So Sorry to hear that Leah.: ( x


----------



## fandabby

LeahLou said:


> Well ladies, got a bfp and started bleeding with clots, crampy and hurting this morning..
> But we have this month, so on to the wait again -.-

Hi Leah, just catching up been manic this end. So sorry that you have started clotting :hugs: which from what I have read is not normal for you. Absolute bummer for you.

FX that your next cycle is fruitful.

Big squeeze and lots of :dust:


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> So how low does hcg have to be for u to ovulate? I didnt think you could until i would be under 5? I only stopped bleeding a few days ago and have real squinted preg tests, and i mean barely visible positives, so could i ovulate any time now or could i have already ovulated? Hope i havent and missed it lol xx

Hi Charlie, great news that your body is behaving now and stopping the mc process. As for your question no idea when you ovulate after a mc but have been told ladies can be super fertile following a mc so maybe follow the SMEP. Who knows, it might work..

Good luck with your journey. :dust:


----------



## fandabby

klsltsp said:


> AFM... well my levels were down but only to 33 this week, they were 45 last week.. sigh... I guess there is no rush since I can't TTC anyways for another 2 months due to the methotrexate ... so my body can take as long as it likes... but I am beginning to feel a little bit like a pin cushion...
> 
> Sara have you done another test today? I've got everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Kim

Hi Kim, so pleased that your body is healing and you will soon be on your precious journey again for getting that little wee rascal to become part of your life. Women go through so much and you are strong for what you have had to go through. 

Stay positive and it will it has to happen....

Big hugs and lots and lots of that magical dust.....


----------



## fandabby

slg76 said:


> this was my first stick-free week too. Sorry you didn't see a bigger drop Kim but your level is low enough that you could be ovulating now.
> 
> I tested this morning :blush: I figured if I didn't I would think about it all day. It was bfn. But, I'm only 9 dpo so it's certainly not a definitive answer.

9 days is early, fingers crossed you get our BFP. Are you feeling any symptoms? Hope you get your dream come true. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> OMG girls I just got the most positive opk I have ever seen! I'm scared to ttc this month as i haven't had my first af but I might feel like that anyway. I'm just really Happy that my body is working again.
> 
> Leah can't wait to se your next test!

Hi Tooty, congrats on your positive, great that is was super dark, may be that is a sign this is your time. 

We have not had our first AF since our MC and we did carry on without protection and did get my O too, so now we wait. Reservations, scared but what will be will be. If it's meant to happen now it will.

Fingers crossed all around and so pleased you feel good about your progress with your body.

Good luck Tooty.... :dust:


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> I also had a few feelings like ov pain... so I'm hoping it's just going to be a little late this month :) OPKs are negative, but the line has been stronger yesterday evening and today :)
> 
> Hope you all are well!

Hi, great that your levels are dropping nicely. When I was OPKg it took 3 days for the line to get the same to show a positive from a faint line getting darker each test, fingers crossed any day now. Good luck.... :dust:


----------



## fandabby

Sorry if I have missed replying to anyone, I'm exhausted and need to crash now.

Just want to wish everyone well and keep smiling, BFPs are going to happen for all of us.

Good luck and lots and lots of lovely sticky baby dust...


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Sorry if I have missed replying to anyone, I'm exhausted and need to crash now.
> 
> Just want to wish everyone well and keep smiling, BFPs are going to happen for all of us.
> 
> Good luck and lots and lots of lovely sticky baby dust...

I second that!!:flower:


----------



## slg76

OK ladies, here are my tests from this morning. Do your magic!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...as-tests-let-guessing-begin.html#post30781561


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> OK ladies, here are my tests from this morning. Do your magic!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...as-tests-let-guessing-begin.html#post30781561

I think I can see faint pink lines on the two plastic tests.... how many DPO are you???


----------



## slg76

yay. 11 dpo


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> yay. 11 dpo

And this is your first post MC proper cycle right?

Fingers crossed for you Sara.... would be so fab to have a December bean! I'm hoping to add to the bean pile LOL...

Will you be testing tomorrow?


----------



## slg76

True, I haven't had a period since my mc. I hope we can both have a December bean!! Yes, I will test again tomorrow morning. Can't come fast enough! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> True, I haven't had a period since my mc. I hope we can both have a December bean!! Yes, I will test again tomorrow morning. Can't come fast enough! Where are you in your cycle?

Oh well that's exciting... I tried to catch that egg before my first AF but no dice lol... I am now on CD5 :) Starting my OPK's on Tuesday.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I think im ovulating iv got EWCM but my OH is at work till 3am grrrrr so i reckon I'll be out this month before iv even started :( xx


----------



## LeahLou

I thought you didn't have to have sex right when you're ovulating? The egg survives for 24 hours


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

LeahLou said:


> I thought you didn't have to have sex right when you're ovulating? The egg survives for 24 hours

Oooh is it 24 hours, i thought it was 12, and what with him going tomoro morning to my brothers to board out a loft he wont be home till late tomoro and no doubt be too tired :(


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I think im ovulating iv got EWCM but my OH is at work till 3am grrrrr so i reckon I'll be out this month before iv even started :( xx

just be ready for him when he gets home! lol... if you have BD in the last few days you are good for coverage.. but I know the feeling of wanting to get as much as possible for sure... FX!~


----------



## LeahLou

Yep! I think it's 24!
Then surprise him with something sexy! DH came home from work when I was O'ing so when he got home I was in bed with his fav bra of mine on and nothing else but a sheet. He took a good nap after :sex: :haha:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> I think im ovulating iv got EWCM but my OH is at work till 3am grrrrr so i reckon I'll be out this month before iv even started :( xx
> 
> just be ready for him when he gets home! lol... if you have BD in the last few days you are good for coverage.. but I know the feeling of wanting to get as much as possible for sure... FX!~Click to expand...

We havent done anything at all, only stopped bleeding not even a week ago :( xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

LeahLou said:


> Yep! I think it's 24!
> Then surprise him with something sexy! DH came home from work when I was O'ing so when he got home I was in bed with his fav bra of mine on and nothing else but a sheet. He took a good nap after :sex: :haha:

Lol!! I'll be sound asleep at 3am, but I'm going to try my best to stay awake lol x


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> I think im ovulating iv got EWCM but my OH is at work till 3am grrrrr so i reckon I'll be out this month before iv even started :( xx
> 
> just be ready for him when he gets home! lol... if you have BD in the last few days you are good for coverage.. but I know the feeling of wanting to get as much as possible for sure... FX!~Click to expand...
> 
> We havent done anything at all, only stopped bleeding not even a week ago :( xxClick to expand...

Well don't put too much pressure on yourself... if you haven't even got an AF yet its perfectly fine to wait till then too :) You will be back to a proper cycle soon and can prepare then. Totally up to you :) I gave it a shot but didn't happen lol - now I am determined!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Yea thats what I'm thinking hun, i will NTNP this month, as i havent had af, but after first af i will actively try lol x


----------



## slg76

I will admit that we have set an alarm to wake up and BD. didn't want to miss a cycle :blush: 
Yes, I would say you have a chance for 24 hours after your Ewcm dries up. 
Maybe sleep naked. That way he will wake you up once he climbs into bed and notices!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol its crazy what we all do to Bd and try ti catch the egg....we go crazy but its fun hopefully next cycle is our sticky beans ladiess ...

leah whats your regular cycle length since youve had previous MCs?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

slg76 said:


> I will admit that we have set an alarm to wake up and BD. didn't want to miss a cycle :blush:
> Yes, I would say you have a chance for 24 hours after your Ewcm dries up.
> Maybe sleep naked. That way he will wake you up once he climbs into bed and notices!

LOLLLL that is a good idea! Xx


----------



## LeahLou

My cycle has typically gone back to my normal 29-31 days. This last cycle though was 50! :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

Omgg insaneee i was already 35 days..hopefully xmas will b our day :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies,

I had my d&c on wednesday and don't know what to expect. We are not preventing and not trying either, but since I don't know how long it will take for hcg levels to go down I have no clue if I will be happy again so soon to fall pregnant. It's my second loss at 9 weeks so I am a bit scared to ttc again.


----------



## Jalanis22

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my d&c on wednesday and don't know what to expect. We are not preventing and not trying either, but since I don't know how long it will take for hcg levels to go down I have no clue if I will be happy again so soon to fall pregnant. It's my second loss at 9 weeks so I am a bit scared to ttc again.

Im sorry hun.....i lost mine at 7w4d at me being 11 wks....i got my Af three days ago somit took me 5 weeksbafter d&c was done


----------



## slg76

Sorry, angel. I think we all get quite scared after a loss. Take your time and try when you are ready. I know we all get in a rush but waiting a couple months doesn't really make a difference. 

Asm, I don't see a line today :nope: dang!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I would love to have my bfp again in Jan, but know the chance of it happening is very slim. So won't get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im hoping to try and hopefully get mine in xmas or new yrs...it would b perfect timing


----------



## qwk

Angelbaby - so sorry for your loss. I wish you the very best.... No one should have to go through that, let alone twice :hugs:

Sig- fingers still crossed for you...

Just on quickly on my phone in the car on the way to breakfast. But I got my blazing +opk this morning so think I will ovulate tomorrow :) fingers crossed...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Angel baby im so very sorry for your loss hun. X


----------



## fandabby

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my d&c on wednesday and don't know what to expect. We are not preventing and not trying either, but since I don't know how long it will take for hcg levels to go down I have no clue if I will be happy again so soon to fall pregnant. It's my second loss at 9 weeks so I am a bit scared to ttc again.

Sorry for your losses Angelbaby. Take your time and as said by sig76 when you are ready. It's an emotional time for you and being scared will be natural to feel. Sending you big :hugs:.


----------



## smirkle

Hi everyone. im new to this forum. I posted my first thread the other day but not had any replies yet. It was about a miscarriage i had and the hospital told me i wasn't pregnant when i was. can post on here if anyone is interested? :shrug:


----------



## Jalanis22

But did thy ever scan you? Or how did u know u were preggo?


----------



## smirkle

hi janalis22 here is my original post 

Hi all. I'm new to forums and new to this site so don't know any abbreviations! I am pregnant now for the 5th time but have always been bothered about an unresolved issue in my 3rd pregnancy, 7 years ago. To summarise, I had a miscarriage after pregnancy symptoms and 2 - 3 positive pregnancy tests, but as i started miscarrying the nurses at the hospital told me i wasn't pregnant. heres my story.

I was having unprotected sex with my partner and was about a week late for my period that month. I took a pregnancy test and was negative. I threw the test in the bin but later on that evening i thought id have another look (as im sure alot of us have!) and saw what i thought was a very faint line. I studied it with my partner and he agreed there was a possible very faint line but we were both unsure to whether it was our mind playing tricks on us or not! Anyway, a few days later i got my period so that cleared that up (for now).

The following month i was about 2 weeks late for my period and had very obvious pregnancy symptoms for a week, ( being pregnant twice before i recognised them well) feeling nautious constantly, saw breasts (which i never get pre-menstrualy) fatigue and headaches. I took two pregnancy tests, 1 on 1 day the other the next day and both came back clear positives. My best friend was there with me when i did this.

There was alot of stress with the family around this time and an event that happened which i think may have contributed to the miscarriage, but id rather not go in to details on that.

Anyway several days later i started having really bad cramping pains and could barely walk. When i got back to my house i went to the toilet and saw blood. At this point i obviously freaked out and thought i was miscarrying but was praying i wasn't. My partner phoned the doctor and we had to go to the nearest a&e which is 10 miles away,where they have an out of hours doctor, as it was evening and i think a sunday. I got to the doctors and immediately went to the toilet again (another pregnancy symptom of constantly needing to urinate). Iwent to the doctors and explained and he said not to worry too much yet as bleeding can happen and it might all be ok. He said id like to take another pregnancy test but sometimes even after miscarrying it can still show up as positive so it wouldn't confirm anything and he'd like to send me to the hospital for a scan to check. I said im going to have to drink some water before i can give you a urine sample because i just went for a wee and he gave me a glass and showed me to the water machine so i got started! THE DOCTOR GAVE ME A SEALED ENVELOPE WITH A LETTER INSIDE FOR THE HOSPITAL EXPLAINING DETAILS AND SAYING PREGNANCY TEST NOT DONE.Now keep in mind, this is about 12 midmight and id just drunk a ton of water and as we all know pregnancy tests are supposed to be done first thing in the morning for accuracy. The doctor took the sample and my partner and i waited in the waiting area outside his office with the envelope to give the hospital. At this point which was a crucial moment for me i now realise, was that my partners phone goes off (sorting out transportation to hospital) and he steps outside to take it. As he stewps outside the doctor comes over to me and says ' right, the pregnancy test still says positive but i'd like you to go to hospital to have a scan just to check everythings ok anyway to be on the safe side'. My partner comes back in 5 mins later and i tell him what the doctor said (feeling slightly more positive about it being ok). By the time i was seen in hospital (30 odd miles away from where the doc was) it was 2am. The nurse opens my letter and says 'the doctor hasn't written anything next to pregnancy test result'. I said, 'no he took one after he filled that out because i couldnt pee straight away and it came back positive. She said well i'll just have to take another one. So AGAIN i had to drink some water and wait to produice another sample. Her test came back negative. I said it must be wrong, do another one and it came back negative too. She then tells me that our minds can make us think we are pregnant sometimes when we wern't and i was so upset and angry with her. I was crying you have to give me a scan! i know theres a baby in there, that's what iv'e been sent here for a scan!! iv'e had 3 positive pregnancy tests, one of which was done an hour and a half ago, im really late for my period and have all the symptoms!! And she said no you can't have a scan and that it was all in my mind. I said please phone the doctor so he can tell you about the test. And she said the doctor was at home in bed and she couldn't disturb him. So there i was, infront of my boyfriend and his mum being told i was basically a liar and had made the whole thing up. The most the nurse would do was to take a blood test and she said that would definately confirm whether i was pregnant or not because there would still be hcg in my system if id been pregnant recently. I have looked on the internet and seen many people have negative blood tests and urine tests when they are pregnant. Which i am shocked to find out and wish id known sooner. The hospital phoned the next morning and told me the blood test was negative for pregnancy. I was so gutted. The next few days i cramped and bled alot and was distraught. Several days later when i went to the toilet i noticed alot of clots. There was one large clot so i had a look at it. There it was, my baby. I studied it for a minute thinking, it couldn't be, surely. It was nearly about the size of my thumb (nearly 2 inches ish) it had tiny webbed toes and feet. My heart felt like it stopped and i felt a million emotions all at once. My instant reaction after id seen the hands and feet was to flush it down the toilet. Afterwards i didn't know if id done the right thing. It was only a long time after that i started thinking about it in a different way. I read that the size of baby the sixe of what i saw would have meant i was about 10 weeks pregnant. Which is what i would have been if i worked it back to the first test i had with the maybe faint line and period afterwards. I also have got more and more mad over the years about the way i was treated in hospital and how i could have ended up getting an infection if uterus didn't expel everything properly which could have ended in infertility or in the worse case fatality. How the doctor should have written me another letter, how my boyfriends phone had to ring at that moment, how i should have found out how to get hold of the doctor and called him the next day. how i should have kept the baby to show the doctor/hospital, how the nurse made me look like a liar in front of my family. To this day i still don't know if they believed i was pregnant. The only person that knows for fact other than myself is my best friend who was there when i took the test. It still bothers me to this day. Iv'e just had a positive pregnancy test done at the doctors so they have it on their own record if anything should go wrong, but i really hope that won't happen to me again. [post edited - please read the forum rules]

Has anyone had a similar experience to this? being told a blood test was negative when urine was positive? or being told you weren't pregnant then miscarried? Id really like to hear your story if you have and have been considering writing a letter of complaint to the hospital even though it was 7 years ago. People get badly treated and misdiagnosed all the time because of people not doing their jobs properly. It feels good to write this all down anyway. Sorry i know it's a long story!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im sorry for what youve been throug smirkle...im sure the dr that got the positive result was right but not the second time u went to the hospital....she should of checked u no matter what...ive had only 1 miscarriage recently and as soon as i told them i was bleeding they rushed me to get a scan/sonogram. I even had positive tests results after the miscarriage as there was still HCG in my system but slowly went away and now im already menstruating barely. It really hurts alot loosing a baby but for me it was a life experience that not everything turns out the way you wanted it to be sometimes. I really wouldnt know if for you to do a complaint since it was 7 yrs ago right now theres probably different nurses and drs. But whatever your gut feels like its the right thing to do, do it.


----------



## slg76

Hi Smirkle,
I'm so sorry about your miscarriage. What a scary thing to see the baby without realizing you were pregnant. It is odd that your test came back negative. But, it could have been that the baby stopped developing and your hcg levels dropped well before you actually miscarried? It does sound like you had a very frustrating experience with the hospital!!


----------



## tootyfruity

Smirkle I think what you went through was really unfortunate , it must of been really frustrating for them not to believe you. 
I haven't had the exact same experience but with my miscarriage the hospital monitored me regular and did a few scans but they missed the sac on the last scan which I passed 3 months later so I could of got an infection. I'm annoyed but they did look after me. I just wish they would of done a d&c when I asked. 
I hope this pregnancy is successful!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Update from me.. For about a week iv been getting negative internet cheappy tests, but backed it up today with expensive test and defo negative tests phew!! So i dont have to go back to hospital seems all must be clear mc definately over! 

I think i may have ovulated Friday as had EWCM which i told on here and just wanted to say slg76 your sleeping naked idea so when OH got home late from work i wouldn't miss ovulation, that worked a treat lmao!! So hopefully i was ovulating and fingers crossed i will have a amazing Christmas BFP! Xxx

And smirkle i am so very sorry for your awful experience and your sad loss :( xxxx


----------



## smirkle

thank you everyone for your kind words. it was a long time ago and i am emotionally over it, i think it's just playing on my mind recently as i am currently pregnant again. This time the doctor has the pregnancy on record so i feel i would be seen to more appropriately if anything was to go wrong. had a lot of pain on my left (ovary area) side last night and was tempted to get an early scan but i think im just over worrying like we all do. Everyone just wants to know their baby is doing well don't they. It's probably best not to do early scans as they can add more worry than putting your mind at ease. xx


----------



## Petzy

smirkle said:


> thank you everyone for your kind words. it was a long time ago and i am emotionally over it, i think it's just playing on my mind recently as i am currently pregnant again. This time the doctor has the pregnancy on record so i feel i would be seen to more appropriately if anything was to go wrong. had a lot of pain on my left (ovary area) side last night and was tempted to get an early scan but i think im just over worrying like we all do. Everyone just wants to know their baby is doing well don't they. It's probably best not to do early scans as they can add more worry than putting your mind at ease. xx

Smirkle I am sorry to hear your story... what an ordeal. Congratulations on the new pregnancy however, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for a healthy and happy 9 months for you xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Update from me.. For about a week iv been getting negative internet cheappy tests, but backed it up today with expensive test and defo negative tests phew!! So i dont have to go back to hospital seems all must be clear mc definately over!
> 
> I think i may have ovulated Friday as had EWCM which i told on here and just wanted to say slg76 your sleeping naked idea so when OH got home late from work i wouldn't miss ovulation, that worked a treat lmao!! So hopefully i was ovulating and fingers crossed i will have a amazing Christmas BFP! Xxx
> 
> And smirkle i am so very sorry for your awful experience and your sad loss :( xxxx

Hiya Charlie! Whoop on the O!! I see you used Sara's trick for a late night BD lol... good for you!

FX for an Xmas BFP for you hun :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Hope your weekends went well.. I am CD8 today.. boring!! haha.. I will start my OPK's tomorrow but I don't expect my positive until about Sunday, as AF is due around the 29th/30th. I'll keep you posted on my OPK's this week. We have BD the last 5 days though lol so hopefully we keep it up on the special days too haha!


----------



## slg76

Great job with the naked sleeping :rofl: Glad it worked :winkwink: 

I'm just waiting to see a second line or AF. Can't tell which is coming. My timing is all a guess now because of the mc. 

Have a good day :flower:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck hun hope u get a second line xxx


----------



## qwk

good luck sig!!

charlie - congrats on the negative, may that be the last time you ever hope for a BFN! :rofl:

Petzy - I hope the boring part goes quickly for you. I'm not sure which is worse, the waiting to O or the TWW... hm.. I'd usually say TWW but waiting for O this cycle was a little nerve wracking post-M/C!

AFM I think O was Sunday, my temp was up .4 (F) today, and my chart looks amazingly similar to last month at O (last month was my first month temping). That is just mind boggling to me that your body can do the same little hormone dance month after month. Anyway! So I'm hoping temp's up again tomorrow too :) Come on little eggy... :dance:


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi everyone, 
Petzy I hope u Get a nice clear ovulation and catch the egg! 

Qwk- I'm with you on the 2ww I got positive opk last Wednesday I'm trying so hard not to think about it but it so hard lol


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Hi everyone,
> Petzy I hope u Get a nice clear ovulation and catch the egg!
> 
> Qwk- I'm with you on the 2ww I got positive opk last Wednesday I'm trying so hard not to think about it but it so hard lol

I know! Both waits suck lol....


----------



## qwk

good luck tooty! I have a horrific headache this morning, so I'm hoping that means I had a big old rush of progesterone. Sad to be excited over a headache.


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> good luck tooty! I have a horrific headache this morning, so I'm hoping that means I had a big old rush of progesterone. Sad to be excited over a headache.

lmao... so true!:haha:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Dont think i stand much chance with a bfp this month, thought i ov'd friday but today im getting period cramping :( plus only time at all we bd'd was friday night, none before or since, but surely i couldnt have ov'd much before friday because i was getting pos preg tests till about tuesday last week (very faint) so surely could t have ov'd any sooner, maybe i didnt ov at all and ill go straight from mc to af no ov inbetween, or maybe my luteal phase is screwed up due to mc? Can mc do that? Either way what with af cramping i hold no hopes for a xmas bfp x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Dont think i stand much chance with a bfp this month, thought i ov'd friday but today im getting period cramping :( plus only time at all we bd'd was friday night, none before or since, but surely i couldnt have ov'd much before friday because i was getting pos preg tests till about tuesday last week (very faint) so surely could t have ov'd any sooner, maybe i didnt ov at all and ill go straight from mc to af no ov inbetween, or maybe my luteal phase is screwed up due to mc? Can mc do that? Either way what with af cramping i hold no hopes for a xmas bfp x

Someone in ttc after a loss said to me that you can still ov eventhough having a positive hpt. She said the estrogen makes it favourable for the egg to conceive. Apparently this is why the give women who have difficulty to conceive estrogen. I still need to do some research on this though.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ahhh well maybe i ovulated before hpts went to negative then, i couldnt bd then because i was still bleeding :( thanks hun xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry. I tried to look up on info to back up on what I said, but couldn't find anything yet so will still need to do some research. Sadly I did read that sometimes women don't ovulate straight after a miscarriage and only after their first period. It seems like conflicting info. 

I want another baby badly myself and will not be preventing. But in my mind I am trying to prepare myself for a long wait. If it happens soon then I would be a bonus. I am trying to not put too much stress on myself. 

Hope you will be okay. Xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ohhh see now im confused, just went to the toilet, and EWCM more this time than there even was on Friday, and since Friday i havent had any EWCM until just now, so maybe last night was pain as i was going to ovulate today? I am so tempted to get my lil girl ready and trek to my local pharmacy to see if they have ovulation tests just so i know what is going on! But i doubt they have them


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Maybe try to get some? I hope it's ov pains for you. Xxx

I am tempted to get hpt tests tomorrow and opk's for myself. (But with the mindset of seeing what my body is doing not ttc. Lol - as if that'll work!!!!)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Try dtd anyway?? Just in case.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I'm not actively trying to get pregnant, im just in there mind of NTNP but its all this confusion that bothers me lol, im so used to knowing what my body is doing because i tried very hard to conceive my second son without fertility treatment so learned more about my body, and managed to fall pregnant without clomid with him :) but all this after mc stuff is a mystery to me lol thanks for the help hun i really appreciate it, think i may take a trek to chemists to see if they do them or not lol xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I'm not actively trying to get pregnant, im just in there mind of NTNP but its all this confusion that bothers me lol, im so used to knowing what my body is doing because i tried very hard to conceive my second son without fertility treatment so learned more about my body, and managed to fall pregnant without clomid with him :) but all this after mc stuff is a mystery to me lol thanks for the help hun i really appreciate it, think i may take a trek to chemists to see if they do them or not lol xx

Good idea Charlie.... at least if you can confirm what's going on you can trust your body and that its getting back to normal! xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I got opks from boots £9.99 to still not know whats going on LOL here is my test



Definately not a positive for ovulation, however it says it picks it up the day before ovulation, as thats when you get the LH surge, so i still dont know if i could be ovulating today and missed the positive yesterday lol, i posted in ovulation tests part of forum but no replies


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I keep getting this silly hope it could be implantation cramping, but i know its not lol


----------



## Petzy

If you have EWCM still, and cramping last night, you could be gearing up to O and its just not positive yet...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I'm gona do another tomoro to see if its stronger :) x


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I'm gona do another tomoro to see if its stronger :) x

Good idea :)

If I didn't use OPK's I would have no clue whats going on down there.. I don't get noticeable EWCM so they are helpful for me

Mine is getting a bit darker today so maybe the positive will come earlier than Sunday who knows!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck hun hope you ov soon xx


----------



## slg76

Hi Charlie,
Sounds like you are on the right track with your OPKs. If tomorrows is darker than you are gearing up to O and if it's lighter then you probably O'd today or tomorrow. 

You most definitely can O before you get a negative HPT. You can O with HCG levels below 100 and right around 30 seems to be a common time to O. 

Sometimes my body gears up to O a couple times a month. I can get two or three rounds of EWCM. Unfortunately since the OPKs go positive too I'm not always sure which surge actually caused ovulation (or sometimes I don't O at all)

Good luck!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I could have even ovulated when i was still bleeding from mc, i had sharp pains in my right side during the bleeding when pregnancy test was faint, so i could have ovulated then and the pain now is due to af coming :/ guess I'll know more tomoro if opk is lighter xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Sounds like everyone is coming along, and heading towards those bfps!!

Sara I've seen your other thread fingers crossed for yoU!!!

Petzy I have a feeling this is your month!!!

Charlie your opks look great!! awesome news for you! I've never used opks I think I'd be totally confused! hahaha

AFM well my hcg was 21 today... going down slowly but surely, was 33 last week, 45 the week before... sigh... on the up side I staretd my period today, so hopefully that will help to get me down to under 5. I figured I would get my period since I'm back on bcp and this was the week!! so it seems like my body is getting back to normal.

Hope everyone is getting ready for Christmas!!! I have SOOOO much left to do, trying not to stress out too much :)


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sounds like everyone is coming along, and heading towards those bfps!!
> 
> Sara I've seen your other thread fingers crossed for yoU!!!
> 
> Petzy I have a feeling this is your month!!!
> 
> Charlie your opks look great!! awesome news for you! I've never used opks I think I'd be totally confused! hahaha
> 
> AFM well my hcg was 21 today... going down slowly but surely, was 33 last week, 45 the week before... sigh... on the up side I staretd my period today, so hopefully that will help to get me down to under 5. I figured I would get my period since I'm back on bcp and this was the week!! so it seems like my body is getting back to normal.
> 
> Hope everyone is getting ready for Christmas!!! I have SOOOO much left to do, trying not to stress out too much :)

Hey you! So glad you are getting back to normal :) If you have AF your numbers should drop you are right...

I hear you re Xmas... luckily I did 95% of my shopping on Amazon this year which was so amazingly easy lol.... not much else to get other than 2 or 3 things... but I need to wrap! and cook! ahhh lol.. I feel your pain :) 

And thanks... keep that feeling alive haha!! I hope you are right xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Now you have af hun hopefully the hcg will drop right out for you! Im nearly done xmas shopping i done most online, just a few odd bits left to do now

Done my opk today and by the looks of it the EWCM was just my body gearing up for ovulation, here is the test, iv never done these before so does this look positive?


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Now you have af hun hopefully the hcg will drop right out for you! Im nearly done xmas shopping i done most online, just a few odd bits left to do now
> 
> Done my opk today and by the looks of it the EWCM was just my body gearing up for ovulation, here is the test, iv never done these before so does this look positive?
> View attachment 709095

Which one is the control line? If the control line is the one on the right (in the circle) then YES it is positive :D If the test line and the control line are of EQUAL darkness, or if the test line is DARKER than the control line, it is a positive OPK and you can expect to O within 12-36 hours of the positive OPK :) Your "true positive" is the darkest OPK that you get.. mine usually looks like yours 

If you want a good chance, get BD'ing hehe!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

The test line is on the left, control line is the one in circle on the right :) bd'd last night so thats a start lol!! Thanks hun x


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> The test line is on the left, control line is the one in circle on the right :) bd'd last night so thats a start lol!! Thanks hun x

That's a strong positive - good work! See they can be pretty useful ! :) If you BD last night that's great.. the rule of thumb is to continue to BD for a few days after the positive, because it can take up to a couple of days to O. Some ladies know their bodies well enough to tell when, but I sure don't! I get literally NO signs of O, so I need my OPK....


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks hun, yea i usually either know when ovulation is or there abouts, mainly every other month i know beause i get sharp pains in my right ovary when i ovulate that side probably cos of the pcos. But my body has acted very strange since mc and i wouldnt know when ovulation was this month without the opks lol ill be sure to try BD for the next few days then :) xx


----------



## klsltsp

good luck with the bd'ing charlie!! I chuckle when I see your posts about opks since I have never used them and would have the same questions!! Now I'm wondering if I should try them ... I still have a couple of months to think about it, can't start trying until about feb.. :)


----------



## Petzy

Ok did I seriously just get my positive OPK on CD 11??? like WTF its not supposed to come till Sat or Sunday .... what do you think?

That almost worries me. Thank goodness I am using OPK's! I did notice some slippery CM just now when I took the OPK... Didn't think I would have BD "after effects" since it was at like 7am today! 

Gimme input ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1









photo 2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## klsltsp

it looks positive, how long is your cycle normally? I have a 21 - 23 day cycle and o around CD 7 - 10.... so totally possible!! looks like you need to get to bd'ing too :) hahaha or maybe sound like you are okay to ;)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

The test line looks darker than control to me hun :D eeek we ovulating on same day could end up due babies on same day lol! Xx


----------



## slg76

looks positive to me petzy. Get busy lady :winkwink:


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> it looks positive, how long is your cycle normally? I have a 21 - 23 day cycle and o around CD 7 - 10.... so totally possible!! looks like you need to get to bd'ing too :) hahaha or maybe sound like you are okay to ;)

Usually I am 27/28 day cycle but I suppose since this is my first period cycle since the M/C that anything is possible... I am not opposed to a shorter cycle. I guess that means I am going to have to start my progesterone earlier than CD21.. I should ask my clinic.


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> The test line looks darker than control to me hun :D eeek we ovulating on same day could end up due babies on same day lol! Xx

Haha - yep we are definitely cycle buddies this round Charlie. Good luck doll xx Lets get some Xmas BFPS around here


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck to you too hunni!! Im going to test on xmas morning, if i dont get af before then xx


----------



## qwk

congrats on your positive OPK Charlie! I may have missed it but I take it is your first time using them? I find I usually ovulate the day after I get a dark positive, but I do think it varies from person to person.

Petzy - nice positive! That's def positive...! When it comes to TTC, ovulating on day 12 or 13 sounds awesome, less waiting around! ;)

I'm 4 dpo now, yay. This is the boring time though. My temp is up higher than it was last month, I'm not sure if that means anything though :shrug:

Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> congrats on your positive OPK Charlie! I may have missed it but I take it is your first time using them? I find I usually ovulate the day after I get a dark positive, but I do think it varies from person to person.
> 
> Petzy - nice positive! That's def positive...! When it comes to TTC, ovulating on day 12 or 13 sounds awesome, less waiting around! ;)
> 
> I'm 4 dpo now, yay. This is the boring time though. My temp is up higher than it was last month, I'm not sure if that means anything though :shrug:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!!

Charlie and I aren't far behind you ! :) Looks like we are all counting down together. Do you plan to test early? what do you usually do? xx


----------



## qwk

I got my BFP with my son at 11 dpo and with my miscarriage also at 11 dpo, so 11 seems like the "right" day, that's probably what I'll go with :) What about you guys?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im torn between testing on xmas day (if no af) or testing sooner so if im not pregnant i can have a drink xmas eve lol i wouldnt get drunk anyway but a drink, i wouldn't drink a sip tho if i was pregnant xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well looks as tho yesterday's opk was defo positive, here's today's


----------



## qwk

I agree with that approach Charlie! I don't drink too much these days as I am still breastfeeding my toddler. I try to be a responsible adult ;) I don't drink at all during TWW, though I doubt that's truly necessary. More of a mental thing.

I had a little temp drop today, .4 F at 5 dpo. Hm. I wish I had charted more to know if that actually means anything lol. I think from everything I've read, it is fairly unlikely to implant 5 dpo, and a dip doesn't necessarily mean anything anyway. So I reckon it is kind of meaningless :shrug: 

But it does make my chart different from last month's. I think last month I implanted day 8 or 9. With my son, I think I implanted on 6 or 7 dpo based on my beta numbers and my chart.


----------



## LeahLou

Yayyyy!!! Everyone's O'ing! We have come a long way ladies. I'm so glad to share this time with y'all! :hugs: 
sorry I've been MIA! I had a ride with those stupid tests. I think I'm waiting till AT LEAST 8-10 dpo this month so I stop squinting at nothing :haha: help me stay accountable yall! 

CD 9 and I start opks tomorrow. I'm kind of following the sperm meets egg plan just to try it out! Also have preseed so we'll use that. Lots of lube makes it much easier for DH and his hurt baby maker!

I love wine too much :blush:.. Although a couple weeks ago was the first time I had alcohol since the mc. I'll have a glass every now and then but other than that, we don't drink much anymore.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im going to have a couple of small glasses of wine tonight as it may be the last time i get to for some time lol!! Qwk hopefully the temp drop is a good sign :) and leahi hope the sperm meets egg plan works xxx


----------



## Petzy

I drink during the 2ww, I just try not to overdo it... a couple of glasses of wine or a couple beers wont hurt anything.. Hey I have tried everything in this TTC journey - even not drinking for 4 months straight!! But you know what? I wont give up everything.. I don't need to - I need a little balance or I would go nuts!! haha...

Good luck to everyone! I am 1DPO tomorrow ahhhh

BD this morning again, so that's 7 times in the last week I would say my coverage is as good as it gets, right? Will try again in the morning just in case lol


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Im going to have a couple of small glasses of wine tonight as it may be the last time i get to for some time lol!! Qwk hopefully the temp drop is a good sign :) and leahi hope the sperm meets egg plan works xxx

You go girl! Cycle buddies lol!:happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yay! It's great to see all the progress.

Well, the past week I complained about headaches and lower backpain, but for the rest of my preggie symptoms were gone. Yesterday I felt a bit bloated and boobies were larger and nipples sensitive. Today I started with a medium af like flow and very light cramping. No clots. Think this could be normal af again. It's my usual signs, but didn't think I would be lucky so early. What do you think? I'll start temping tomorrow and will do a hpt to see if levels are down. Also invest in a few opks. :)


----------



## Petzy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Yay! It's great to see all the progress.
> 
> Well, the past week I complained about headaches and lower backpain, but for the rest of my preggie symptoms were gone. Yesterday I felt a bit bloated and boobies were larger and nipples sensitive. Today I started with a medium af like flow and very light cramping. No clots. Think this could be normal af again. It's my usual signs, but didn't think I would be lucky so early. What do you think? I'll start temping tomorrow and will do a hpt to see if levels are down. Also invest in a few opks. :)

Hopefully this is your AF and things are starting to progress for you! FX :flower:


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi everyone. 

Petzy and Charlie that's so exciting you have your positive opk 's Yay!! 

So i am 9 dpo tomorrow, I've had sore boobs and watery cm which makes me think we might have caught the egg, but I did a test tonight and it's bfn, I hate all this waiting, this has been the hardest one yet!


----------



## qwk

aw, FX for you tooty, it's really early & evening, don't get discouraged!!


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Petzy and Charlie that's so exciting you have your positive opk 's Yay!!
> 
> So i am 9 dpo tomorrow, I've had sore boobs and watery cm which makes me think we might have caught the egg, but I did a test tonight and it's bfn, I hate all this waiting, this has been the hardest one yet!

I know what you mean! I feel like the cycle is going to be really hard in the two week wait because it's the first proper cycle since a miscarriage. You're definitely not out yet! You are only 9dpo and I never got a bfp that early! Are you using frer? I am done with cheapie tests. I don't trust them, and I'd rather just buy the better quality ones and wait longer. My plan for this cycle is to test with an FRER at either 10 or 11 DPO.


----------



## tootyfruity

I know, I don't know why I feel so discouraged : ( and Yeah evening isn't ideal, I was using cheapy internet tests, ill try again tomorrow morning. 
Ill be waiting for progress with everyone else too x


----------



## Petzy

I always feel that way too but you are jumping the gun a little so don't worry just yet. Try and wait two days if you can bear it !


----------



## qwk

Yeah I feel kind of despondent about it too this morning. I guess I was hoping my temp would be higher today - it's not like, low, but I was hoping for a jump you know? I hate symptom spotting, as if you are not pregnant you just feel crazy afterwards :nope:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck tootyfruity hun, dont feel down cheap tests and evening and early on even if you was pregnant i very highly doubt ud have got a pos with all that, xx

Well i got pos opk on Thursday which meant i prob ovulated Friday but i didnt bd Friday night, i bd Wednesday Thursday and Saturday, so i hope iv done enough, trust Friday to be the one night i didnt! So im now 2dpo i think here starts the ttw xxx


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> So i am 9 dpo tomorrow, I've had sore boobs and watery cm which makes me think we might have caught the egg, but I did a test tonight and it's bfn, I hate all this waiting, this has been the hardest one yet!


9 days is still really early, hang in on there and test again but try morning wee so it's at it's strongest.

Very best of luck tootyfruity, hope this is it for you :dust:


----------



## fandabby

Gosh this thread speeds past.... Hope everyone is doing well and staying baby positive.

I do drink wine too and try for moderation although after my mc I was probably getting through 5-6 bottles a week, sounds heavy I know but it helped me block out the emotional stuff and then when my mc slowed down so did my wine intake :wacko:

Angelbaby - hope you are starting to feel better, and fingers crossed your body is balancing and this is your af. Good luck

Petzy,qwk and Charlie good luck with your 2WW, think you are pregnant already, draw that energy towards you.

Leah good luck too catching your egg this cycle.

Sending you all lots of :dust:


I have some good news, we tested positive this week on the cheapy internet tests and I did a CB digi yesterday which confirmed it. Being cautious, all spotty, bloated, crampy, nausea comes and goes but boobs feel fine though.

I bumped into a sonographer at swim club and I sneakily asked her when I can come for a scan and she said even though I have had MC I still won't be seen until I am around 10 weeks. Although I have no idea where I am really as I bled solid for 7 weeks and then we just went for it - she said to count from my negative test. 

We did that sperm meet egg plan, started DTD after bleed stopped and then every other night up until the first O on my persona then we held off. I then got my second O the following day and a positive OPK. I started testing 7DPO, I can't help myself and nothing, wasn't until 10ish DPO (didn't temp so not entirely sure) I saw a faint line and they got darker each day. CB yesterday says 1-2 weeks.

It can happen ladies, so keep doing what you're doing.. 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## qwk

Big congrats Fandabby, sticky dust to you!!!


----------



## slg76

Big Fat Congratulations! So very happy for you!


----------



## Petzy

Fandabby!! HUGE Congrats I am so thrilled for you!! Maybe you are our good luck charm for Christmas hehe :) That is so great... FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months :) I hope you will keep us company! XO

QWK & Charlie - FX for you both in this 2ww! I am 3DPO today... time is ticking slow lol. I am going to wait to test until 11DPO on Xmas eve morning... I don't want to test earlier I will drive myself nuts. so I will get an FRER for that day I think. Ughhh seems like 10 years away right now lol


----------



## tootyfruity

Congrats fandabby really hope this one sticks!! 

Charlie - sounds like u did well! Hope u caught it.

Petzy - I feel for you this wait is horrendous! 

I am really struggling. I did a frer yesterday and ic with fmu. not even a hint of a line. I know I'm out. I'm so disappointed but I know it's silly as still haven't had first af. Well maybe next month will be the one, I got bfp with ds and last pregnancy on second month of trying so hoping.for the same again.

Lots of baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Congrats fandabby really hope this one sticks!!
> 
> Charlie - sounds like u did well! Hope u caught it.
> 
> Petzy - I feel for you this wait is horrendous!
> 
> I am really struggling. I did a frer yesterday and ic with fmu. not even a hint of a line. I know I'm out. I'm so disappointed but I know it's silly as still haven't had first af. Well maybe next month will be the one, I got bfp with ds and last pregnancy on second month of trying so hoping.for the same again.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone x

Tooty how many DPO are you now? 11? Im sorry you feel discouraged, completely understandable, I know that feeling all too well. But yes, do keep in mind you haven't had a proper AF yet. I didn't catch the egg before AF came either.. I don't think its THAT common. Maybe your second month luck will continue :D FX xx


----------



## klsltsp

congrats fandabby!!! 

Tooty and qwk, sorry you guys are feeling down, the whole TTC journey is not one for the light of heart!! it is hard!! stay positive and keep trying :)

Petzy and Charlie good luck in the tww, looks like you both had some good coverage!! fingers crossed that you caught that egg!!

AFM more bloodwork tomorrow, really hoping that I am FINALLY at <5 although I am expecting a 10 or 11 ish number...

I'm hoping that in early January I can get the tests done that I need to and then get read to ttc!!!

Take care ladies

Kim


----------



## qwk

Thanks for the support ladies. Tooty I hope it's still just too early!! 

Petzy - welcome to the party ;) it's unbelievable how it drags!!!

I have been fighting the urge to test, ugh! Only 8 dpo. I want to wait til 11 dpo. My temp dipped a bit today, almost to cover line. I again am kicking mysf for not temping before we started ttc so I had something to compare to!

I would say I basically have no symptoms. Maybe a little nausea here and there but nothing to write home about. But I'm consoling myself with the fact that I had nothing until about 5 weeks with my son either. No sore boobs or anything. So. 

3 days should not be so stressful to wait through, argh!


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. Tooty I hope it's still just too early!!
> 
> Petzy - welcome to the party ;) it's unbelievable how it drags!!!
> 
> I have been fighting the urge to test, ugh! Only 8 dpo. I want to wait til 11 dpo. My temp dipped a bit today, almost to cover line. I again am kicking mysf for not temping before we started ttc so I had something to compare to!
> 
> I would say I basically have no symptoms. Maybe a little nausea here and there but nothing to write home about. But I'm consoling myself with the fact that I had nothing until about 5 weeks with my son either. No sore boobs or anything. So.
> 
> 3 days should not be so stressful to wait through, argh!

You can do it! 3 days is not long! Hold strong lol

I didn't have any symptoms with my last BFP either... ZILCH! So I find it easier not to symptom spot at this point haha.. I know its hard though!


----------



## fandabby

Thanks Petzy, I'll be sticking around and hopefully see you all get your dream come true BFPs..

Tootyfruity - some women don't get positives until bang on due AF or after. Do you feel like something is going on and your test isn't picking it up? If not let's hope you follow your previous and catch 2nd month.

Good luck Kim with your bloodwork tomorrow, fingers crossed your levels are <5, now that would be excellent. You can get yourself sorted then and prepped for getting back to TTC. 

qwk - stay positive and you never know... I didn't have sore boobs and still don't. Had slight cramping like AF was coming, slight bloat, nausea as you say on and off but nothing to say wow got ms cause I don't. Good luck with your wait, I admire you I couldn't hold back. Good luck and keep us posted.


Sending you all lots of magical :dust:


----------



## tootyfruity

Kim I hope your number are less than 5, it's so hard waiting for that negative and feeling in limbo! 

Fandabby I know I shouldn't write it off yet, I just don't want disappointment. 

Everyone is so lovely on this thread and it really does make me feel better having the support. Thanks ladies


----------



## tootyfruity

Petzy Yes I'm 11 or 12 dpo af should come around wed, just wish my boobs would stop hurting. 
Hopefully this is your month too! X


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> Fandabby!! HUGE Congrats I am so thrilled for you!! Maybe you are our good luck charm for Christmas hehe :) That is so great... FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months :) I hope you will keep us company! XO
> 
> QWK & Charlie - FX for you both in this 2ww! I am 3DPO today... time is ticking slow lol. I am going to wait to test until 11DPO on Xmas eve morning... I don't want to test earlier I will drive myself nuts. so I will get an FRER for that day I think. Ughhh seems like 10 years away right now lol

I will be testing xmas eve too as OH has to pop into work i figure if its pos i can give it to him as an xmas pressie xxx


----------



## qwk

thanks again kim, petzy and fandabby. it's been really hard not to test, and it's just going to get harder!! eeek!

It is really nice to see you ladies getting BFPs :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Awww hun its best not to test too soon, you can hold out im sure of it and i really hope when you do poas its a BFP for you xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Fandabby!! HUGE Congrats I am so thrilled for you!! Maybe you are our good luck charm for Christmas hehe :) That is so great... FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months :) I hope you will keep us company! XO
> 
> QWK & Charlie - FX for you both in this 2ww! I am 3DPO today... time is ticking slow lol. I am going to wait to test until 11DPO on Xmas eve morning... I don't want to test earlier I will drive myself nuts. so I will get an FRER for that day I think. Ughhh seems like 10 years away right now lol
> 
> I will be testing xmas eve too as OH has to pop into work i figure if its pos i can give it to him as an xmas pressie xxxClick to expand...

Whoop! Ok I will hold out till xmas eve if you do!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Fandabby!! HUGE Congrats I am so thrilled for you!! Maybe you are our good luck charm for Christmas hehe :) That is so great... FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months :) I hope you will keep us company! XO
> 
> QWK & Charlie - FX for you both in this 2ww! I am 3DPO today... time is ticking slow lol. I am going to wait to test until 11DPO on Xmas eve morning... I don't want to test earlier I will drive myself nuts. so I will get an FRER for that day I think. Ughhh seems like 10 years away right now lol
> 
> I will be testing xmas eve too as OH has to pop into work i figure if its pos i can give it to him as an xmas pressie xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Whoop! Ok I will hold out till xmas eve if you do!Click to expand...

Haha i cant guarantee 100% but i will try my very best xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Fandabby!! HUGE Congrats I am so thrilled for you!! Maybe you are our good luck charm for Christmas hehe :) That is so great... FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months :) I hope you will keep us company! XO
> 
> QWK & Charlie - FX for you both in this 2ww! I am 3DPO today... time is ticking slow lol. I am going to wait to test until 11DPO on Xmas eve morning... I don't want to test earlier I will drive myself nuts. so I will get an FRER for that day I think. Ughhh seems like 10 years away right now lol
> 
> I will be testing xmas eve too as OH has to pop into work i figure if its pos i can give it to him as an xmas pressie xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Whoop! Ok I will hold out till xmas eve if you do!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha i cant guarantee 100% but i will try my very best xxClick to expand...

LOL I always do better when I make a pact... I don't think I have any cheapies so its easy for me to hold out in that case. I will buy an FRER on Monday for Tuesday am...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I have about 10 cheapies, however i will make that pact with u hun and i wont break it, i will get frer this week and keep it away till xmas eve morning lol xx


----------



## slg76

now I'm going to make you ladies promise....no letting a bfn ruin your mood for Chirstmas!! :thumbup:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

slg76 said:


> now I'm going to make you ladies promise....no letting a bfn ruin your mood for Chirstmas!! :thumbup:

I promise :) if i get a bfn then there is always next month im in no rush :) xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> slg76 said:
> 
> 
> now I'm going to make you ladies promise....no letting a bfn ruin your mood for Chirstmas!! :thumbup:
> 
> I promise :) if i get a bfn then there is always next month im in no rush :) xxClick to expand...

Ohh Charlie we are in this together hun :) Its nice to have a partner in crime! Ok I promise not to test early either, I will hold tight until 11DPO and we are both going to have to report that morning our results!

I also will do my very best not to be uber disappointed in a BFN and instead see the upside in the Christmas cocktails I can enjoy over the next few days lol..

Its a deal :D


----------



## fandabby

Charlie and Petzy wow you are controlled. No backing out now, hide your tests and we will look forward to your news christmas eve...

Good luck ladies.


----------



## qwk

petzy & charlie you guys are too cute. wow Christmas Eve is next week! :wacko:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg76 said:
> 
> 
> now I'm going to make you ladies promise....no letting a bfn ruin your mood for Chirstmas!! :thumbup:
> 
> I promise :) if i get a bfn then there is always next month im in no rush :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh Charlie we are in this together hun :) Its nice to have a partner in crime! Ok I promise not to test early either, I will hold tight until 11DPO and we are both going to have to report that morning our results!
> 
> I also will do my very best not to be uber disappointed in a BFN and instead see the upside in the Christmas cocktails I can enjoy over the next few days lol..
> 
> Its a deal :DClick to expand...

Lol oh i will i think I'll be on here telling you before i tell anyone else lol!! And exactly if we get bfn then at least we can drink at xmas. The days are going to drag now arent they lol xxx


----------



## qwk

my willpower gave out and I tested this morning - very faint BFP on FRER, a clearly visible but still faint BFP on wondfo (I'm 10 dpo). Praying for this one to by sticky.......!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Eeeeek qwk how exciting congrats xxx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:



> Lol oh i will i think I'll be on here telling you before i tell anyone else lol!! And exactly if we get bfn then at least we can drink at xmas. The days are going to drag now arent they lol xxx

yes they are haha.... 5DPO, whoop!! Hey at least now we can say less than a week!


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> my willpower gave out and I tested this morning - very faint BFP on FRER, a clearly visible but still faint BFP on wondfo (I'm 10 dpo). Praying for this one to by sticky.......!!

Omg really? Post a pic for us please! I want to drool over your BFP haha!

FX for you - so exciting! :hugs: This is a lucky thread!


----------



## qwk

Thank you guys! I'm at work but I'll post one this evening... I do hope it is lucky! I have already felt more "symptoms" with this one than I did the miscarriage so I am hopeful....


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Thank you guys! I'm at work but I'll post one this evening... I do hope it is lucky! I have already felt more "symptoms" with this one than I did the miscarriage so I am hopeful....

Many congratulation, so pleased for you. :flower:

Mine started off super faint early too and I just kept testing to make sure and it did get darker.

Hope this is a super sticky baby popping out at 9 months and no sooner!!! :baby:


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Thank you guys! I'm at work but I'll post one this evening... I do hope it is lucky! I have already felt more "symptoms" with this one than I did the miscarriage so I am hopeful....

I posted mine on canyouseealine.com.

You can manipulate the views and it makes seeing the positive more clearly.

If you put it up there send us a link. Cool.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im getting some nice old tummy cramps today and feel exhausted! Tummy cramps like af but my luteal phase is 15 days so cant be that surely :/ last two days i feel like someone's pulled my plug out, im either coming down with something or all this Christmas rush has hit me lol! Hows everyone else feeling today? X


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Thank you guys! I'm at work but I'll post one this evening... I do hope it is lucky! I have already felt more "symptoms" with this one than I did the miscarriage so I am hopeful....

yes please post! On here if you can hehe... I am glad to hear you have more symptoms! I didn't have any either last time really, so I would hope for some too hehe :) So excited for you


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Im getting some nice old tummy cramps today and feel exhausted! Tummy cramps like af but my luteal phase is 15 days so cant be that surely :/ last two days i feel like someone's pulled my plug out, im either coming down with something or all this Christmas rush has hit me lol! Hows everyone else feeling today? X

Its probably a bit of both Charlie!... I feel wiped too, trying to stay afloat at work and so much going on at Xmas with Family and friends...

I am not symptom spotting, way too early for me, and theres no point because I will start my progesterone tomorrow and it mimics pg symptoms anyways haha so its pointless for me!


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys! I'm at work but I'll post one this evening... I do hope it is lucky! I have already felt more "symptoms" with this one than I did the miscarriage so I am hopeful....
> 
> Many congratulation, so pleased for you. :flower:
> 
> Mine started off super faint early too and I just kept testing to make sure and it did get darker.
> 
> Hope this is a super sticky baby popping out at 9 months and no sooner!!! :baby:Click to expand...

Can you post it on here? :D Excited for you! I love progressions lol how weird eh?


----------



## fandabby

Hi Petzy, To satisfy your need to squinting at pics, here are mine:


So not entirely sure where I was DPO but I got my positive OPK on 30th so probably ovulated 1st. So if we assume the 2nd Dec is 1DPO these were from on the left 8DPO then the middle morning of 9DPO and 3rd afternoon 9DPO.


This one was done afternoon 10DPO - held wee for 2 hours and didn't drink apart from a sip for thirst.

Bear in mind I could be +1 day. Not sure can you ovulate same day as positive OPK.

I then did a CB digi on 14th and it said 1-2 weeks.

Not sure if you will see anything on first photo but second attachment is pretty clear...

Hope you all get your BFPs soon.


----------



## tootyfruity

Congrats to the bfp 's!!!! This is our lucky thread.
After should arrive by tomorrow and I feel like it's on it's way. I feel good that ill have a proper af and get My body back to normal and go for it this month.


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> Congrats to the bfp 's!!!! This is our lucky thread.
> After should arrive by tomorrow and I feel like it's on it's way. I feel good that ill have a proper af and get My body back to normal and go for it this month.

I'll be cheering you on. Good that you feel you can get back on track. Stay positive and imagine seeing your test stick positive, draw the universal energy in...:thumbup:


----------



## qwk

Hi guys, thanks for all your congrats and positive sticky vibes!! :)

I didn't get online after work last night, had to work super late - til like 10:00 pm and then some more after I got home, uck. I did have a beta draw done yesterday morning, they said I could call after 3 today. My prediction is something around 10 just based on the look of the tests. I'm hoping they'll ask me to come back and do it again Friday.

But anyway here are my wondfos and FRERs for the past two days! I apologize for the ick look of my first wondfo in particular; I've been taking the B-50 complex twice per day, and it def makes your pee yellow... which makes the tests yellow... awesome. 

So these go, 10 dpo wondfo, 11 dpo wondfo, 10 dpo FRER, 11 dpo FRER. I can see a little change in the wondfo if I'm optimistic, but there's a big difference in the FRER... the first FRER was a real squinter!
 



Attached Files:







wondfo10dpo.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3









wondfo11dpo.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









FRER10dpo.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









FRER11dpo.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all your congrats and positive sticky vibes!! :)
> 
> I didn't get online after work last night, had to work super late - til like 10:00 pm and then some more after I got home, uck. I did have a beta draw done yesterday morning, they said I could call after 3 today. My prediction is something around 10 just based on the look of the tests. I'm hoping they'll ask me to come back and do it again Friday.
> 
> But anyway here are my wondfos and FRERs for the past two days! I apologize for the ick look of my first wondfo in particular; I've been taking the B-50 complex twice per day, and it def makes your pee yellow... which makes the tests yellow... awesome.
> 
> So these go, 10 dpo wondfo, 11 dpo wondfo, 10 dpo FRER, 11 dpo FRER. I can see a little change in the wondfo if I'm optimistic, but there's a big difference in the FRER... the first FRER was a real squinter!

Looking good. Really pleased for you. Sending you lots of positive vibes for healthy 9 months for you and babes. :hugs:


----------



## qwk

thanks fandabby, same to you!! what is your EDD?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

All these lovely bfps!! Congrats ladies im made up for you!!!! And they look like good strong bfps too!

I am going to buy my frers tomoro ready for Tuesday morning, altho im really peed off lol, my OH was meant to be doing a few hours at work tues morning which i thought great i can do the frer and hide it ready for xmas morning 'if its positive' and if its not positive i wouldn't tell him cos i dont want it to be a downer on his xmas, but now hes got all of tuesday off and going in for a couple of hours monday morning instead grrrr!! So now i have to try find a way to sneaky take the test Tuesday morning lol xx


----------



## qwk

Does DH wake up earlier than you? I usually wake up super early and hide in the bathroom to test. My DH always forgets I'm about to test too, but maybe that's just mine :wacko:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

No usually he wakes up before me lol xx


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Hi Petzy, To satisfy your need to squinting at pics, here are mine:
> 
> View attachment 711525
> 
> So not entirely sure where I was DPO but I got my positive OPK on 30th so probably ovulated 1st. So if we assume the 2nd Dec is 1DPO these were from on the left 8DPO then the middle morning of 9DPO and 3rd afternoon 9DPO.
> 
> View attachment 711527
> 
> This one was done afternoon 10DPO - held wee for 2 hours and didn't drink apart from a sip for thirst.
> 
> Bear in mind I could be +1 day. Not sure can you ovulate same day as positive OPK.
> 
> I then did a CB digi on 14th and it said 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Not sure if you will see anything on first photo but second attachment is pretty clear...
> 
> Hope you all get your BFPs soon.

So happy for you! Thank you for appeasing my addiction! LOL... that's so great :D


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all your congrats and positive sticky vibes!! :)
> 
> I didn't get online after work last night, had to work super late - til like 10:00 pm and then some more after I got home, uck. I did have a beta draw done yesterday morning, they said I could call after 3 today. My prediction is something around 10 just based on the look of the tests. I'm hoping they'll ask me to come back and do it again Friday.
> 
> But anyway here are my wondfos and FRERs for the past two days! I apologize for the ick look of my first wondfo in particular; I've been taking the B-50 complex twice per day, and it def makes your pee yellow... which makes the tests yellow... awesome.
> 
> So these go, 10 dpo wondfo, 11 dpo wondfo, 10 dpo FRER, 11 dpo FRER. I can see a little change in the wondfo if I'm optimistic, but there's a big difference in the FRER... the first FRER was a real squinter!

Ohh that's definitely a progression !! Don't you love the FRER? hehe! That's so great... so happy for the BFP's on here! We have a lucky thread I know it...... Huge congrats. Let us know the Beta results!


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> All these lovely bfps!! Congrats ladies im made up for you!!!! And they look like good strong bfps too!
> 
> I am going to buy my frers tomoro ready for Tuesday morning, altho im really peed off lol, my OH was meant to be doing a few hours at work tues morning which i thought great i can do the frer and hide it ready for xmas morning 'if its positive' and if its not positive i wouldn't tell him cos i dont want it to be a downer on his xmas, but now hes got all of tuesday off and going in for a couple of hours monday morning instead grrrr!! So now i have to try find a way to sneaky take the test Tuesday morning lol xx

Hey Charlie! I think I am going to get mine Monday... I need to avoid temptation where I can haha... We will see though. Maybe sooner and then stuff it away. I will either buy one FRER or two depending if there is a sale 

I don't know if my DH is working Tuesday or not just yet but if he is or isn't, I will be up early to test regardless so he wont know lol... if its negative then he will know when I start the Christmas cocktailing that night haha... if it is positive, I will jump into bed saying "Here we go again......"


----------



## qwk

Thanks Petzy :) How many DPO will you guys be on Christmas Eve?


----------



## BabySprinkles

fandabby said:


> Hi, I started to miscarry on 4th October, heavy bleeding, clotting, contractions etc then that weekend what I thought passed pregnancy tissue.
> 
> So now still bleeding, however is lighter and appears darker on the pad. Still light cramping.
> 
> I did a pregnancy test last thursday which would be 7 days on from heavy bleeding - strong positive. I did another today, still positive but slightly lighter in colour.
> 
> Hormones feel up and down. I can be fine one minute, then like a switch flicked I rage and burst into tears. This process is hard. My husband is now worried that I might be suffering with post natal depression.
> 
> I rang my unit last week because I was losing so much so fast and they told me to expect it for upto 3 weeks. If I test positive then I should ring them back.
> 
> How long did it take for your levels to reduce back to normal.
> And
> From a natural miscarriage did you have any complications like tissue left behind.?
> 
> Thanks for reading....


It took me almost 2 months for my HCG hormones to be negative...and I bled for 1.5 month and spotted until the entire HCG hormone came back negative. But, everyone's body is different.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> All these lovely bfps!! Congrats ladies im made up for you!!!! And they look like good strong bfps too!
> 
> I am going to buy my frers tomoro ready for Tuesday morning, altho im really peed off lol, my OH was meant to be doing a few hours at work tues morning which i thought great i can do the frer and hide it ready for xmas morning 'if its positive' and if its not positive i wouldn't tell him cos i dont want it to be a downer on his xmas, but now hes got all of tuesday off and going in for a couple of hours monday morning instead grrrr!! So now i have to try find a way to sneaky take the test Tuesday morning lol xx
> 
> Hey Charlie! I think I am going to get mine Monday... I need to avoid temptation where I can haha... We will see though. Maybe sooner and then stuff it away. I will either buy one FRER or two depending if there is a sale
> 
> I don't know if my DH is working Tuesday or not just yet but if he is or isn't, I will be up early to test regardless so he wont know lol... if its negative then he will know when I start the Christmas cocktailing that night haha... if it is positive, I will jump into bed saying "Here we go again......"Click to expand...

Iv got to go xmas food shopping Monday and OH will be with me i dont want him seeing my buy tests so i gota get mine tomoro lol there will be no temptation of using it early tho because if i done it too early and got a false negative i would be peed off id wasted money lol at least xmas eve if its negative i know it will be a true negative lol xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

qwk said:


> Thanks Petzy :) How many DPO will you guys be on Christmas Eve?

We will both be 11dpo i think hun xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Petzy :) How many DPO will you guys be on Christmas Eve?
> 
> We will both be 11dpo i think hun xxClick to expand...

Yep we will :D

I may scoot over to Target to get mine because FRER are usually cheap there!


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> thanks fandabby, same to you!! what is your EDD?

Don't really know because I bled constant for 7 weeks with mc and we caught before af. At a guess 28ish August but I have to deliver early as I'm high risk with anti fya duffy, kell and E antibidies. So if going well will be 2 wks early and if not at the time. My lil girl came 6 wks early as my body started attacking her, not good. But really think that was because I had a bad fall and joked at time you watch we'll have baby next week and we did. Think my blood passed over with the jarring. Not planning on silly stuff this time around. AUGUST baby it is....

How about you?


----------



## fandabby

BabySprinkles said:


> It took me almost 2 months for my HCG hormones to be negative...and I bled for 1.5 month and spotted until the entire HCG hormone came back negative. But, everyone's body is different.

Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: it's certainly an emotional and physical roller coaster...


----------



## fandabby

Petzy and Charlie, you are both really good, I started testing 7dpo, good job with internet cheapies.

Hope you find a way hiding it from your partners and be sure to update us.....


----------



## qwk

Oh wow, I'm so sorry that happened to you!!! Will they do a C- section or just induce early?

I'm having my own little freak out now, courtesy of a nurse at the midwife practice. Got my HCG number, it was 20 for 10 dpo, which is totally fine/good! But then she was like, we need you to come in for another test, and I'm like, yeah I think I am just pregnant again... and she's like yes you may be, or it could be an ectopic.

and I'm like wha?? Does this sound like an ectopic?

With my miscarraige, my numbers never went up over 64; I started bleeding/regular period at 4 weeks 6 days. The day the bleeding started, my beta was 10. The midwife staff kinda messed up and didn't ask me to come back in until a week or two later to test again, so I just hadn't gone back in. BUT I took a ton of little wondfos at home and watched them go to stark white. And then I tested with another wondfo a week after the first negative HPTs, and it was still negative. 

When I got my positive home test this week, I went in for the blood draw, and got my 20 (a month after the 10).

I've had no weird pains. I charted the last two months, and clearly had a temp drop when I bled with the miscarriage, followed by positive OPKs and a temp rise with signs of ovulation, and signs of pregnancy 8 days later. 

That doesn't sounds like an ectopic does it? I'd be like 9 weeks now! :wacko: Please sooth my racing mind!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

fandabby said:


> Petzy and Charlie, you are both really good, I started testing 7dpo, good job with internet cheapies.
> 
> Hope you find a way hiding it from your partners and be sure to update us.....

Wow 7dpo! What dpo did you get a BFP hun? X


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Petzy and Charlie, you are both really good, I started testing 7dpo, good job with internet cheapies.
> 
> Hope you find a way hiding it from your partners and be sure to update us.....
> 
> Wow 7dpo! What dpo did you get a BFP hun? XClick to expand...

Very very faint 9dpo. I posted pics further up so you will be able to see thd different ones.


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Oh wow, I'm so sorry that happened to you!!! Will they do a C- section or just induce early?
> 
> I'm having my own little freak out now, courtesy of a nurse at the midwife practice. Got my HCG number, it was 20 for 10 dpo, which is totally fine/good! But then she was like, we need you to come in for another test, and I'm like, yeah I think I am just pregnant again... and she's like yes you may be, or it could be an ectopic.
> 
> and I'm like wha?? Does this sound like an ectopic?
> 
> With my miscarraige, my numbers never went up over 64; I started bleeding/regular period at 4 weeks 6 days. The day the bleeding started, my beta was 10. The midwife staff kinda messed up and didn't ask me to come back in until a week or two later to test again, so I just hadn't gone back in. BUT I took a ton of little wondfos at home and watched them go to stark white. And then I tested with another wondfo a week after the first negative HPTs, and it was still negative.
> 
> When I got my positive home test this week, I went in for the blood draw, and got my 20 (a month after the 10).
> 
> I've had no weird pains. I charted the last two months, and clearly had a temp drop when I bled with the miscarriage, followed by positive OPKs and a temp rise with signs of ovulation, and signs of pregnancy 8 days later.
> 
> That doesn't sounds like an ectopic does it? I'd be like 9 weeks now! :wacko: Please sooth my racing mind!

Hi, they'll induce initially. I've been lucky as all 3 v births so they'll try that first.

Don't really know much about ectopic, apart from you are supposed to be in a lot of pain.

So is she suggesting this new pregnancy could be ectopic? Why would she think that if your numbers look fine? Little confused.

Stop panicking I don't get a feeling this is ectopic, she's still thinking about your previous mc. You showed negative so your mc was complete. 

This is a NEW PREGNANCY, so relax and enjoy..:hugs:


----------



## qwk

Yeah I think she was saying that this HCG could still be from an ectopic pregnancy from November. The rational part of my mind is like, that doesn't make any sense. But I feel I'm in a precarious mental state with all this stuff, didn't need something new to worry about! Thanks hon.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations on those getting a bfp and fingers crossed for those hoping to get one soon.

So I thought I had af arriving and knew it would be wishful thinking and sadly it wasn't. I spotted most days now for 2 weeks and only had 4 days spotless inbetween. The waiting is still going on. DH is going away on the 6th for 5 weeks so will have a long journey ttc our next little bundle. I really don't see any hope soon and feel miserable.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Went out and bought my frer today hurrrrrry up xmas eve lol xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Went out and bought my frer today hurrrrrry up xmas eve lol xx

Ahh you did Charlie?? I will get mine soon! EEK haha. I hope the two pack is on sale lol... although one should give me the definitive answer at 11DPO....


----------



## Petzy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Congratulations on those getting a bfp and fingers crossed for those hoping to get one soon.
> 
> So I thought I had af arriving and knew it would be wishful thinking and sadly it wasn't. I spotted most days now for 2 weeks and only had 4 days spotless inbetween. The waiting is still going on. DH is going away on the 6th for 5 weeks so will have a long journey ttc our next little bundle. I really don't see any hope soon and feel miserable.

Im sorry you have to wait to long Angelbaby! Hopefully your next cycle comes on soon, so by the time DH gets home you can get back to it :) Does he have to travel for work? that sucks! Such a long time :( Hugs


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Congratulations on those getting a bfp and fingers crossed for those hoping to get one soon.
> 
> So I thought I had af arriving and knew it would be wishful thinking and sadly it wasn't. I spotted most days now for 2 weeks and only had 4 days spotless inbetween. The waiting is still going on. DH is going away on the 6th for 5 weeks so will have a long journey ttc our next little bundle. I really don't see any hope soon and feel miserable.

Sorry to hear your still waiting hun :( hopefully your body will be ready when your DH gets back xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> Went out and bought my frer today hurrrrrry up xmas eve lol xx
> 
> Ahh you did Charlie?? I will get mine soon! EEK haha. I hope the two pack is on sale lol... although one should give me the definitive answer at 11DPO....Click to expand...


Yep safely tucked in my bedside cabinet, i got a 2 pack, £8.50 :O so expensive xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

And omg petzy im really really struggling not to pee on my ICs!! They are calling to me lol x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Some weird question.............

I had period pains for the past 2 days and twinges on left side. Today for the first time my cervix was a bit more closed after d&c and high, but soft. This morning I still had white cm and when I just checked now this evening it was ewcm and stretch for about 1cm between my fingers (tmi sorry). Do you think I may be ovulating?
*


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Sounds promising hun, usually for me EWCM stretches a lot further tho, i can nearly stretch my thumb and forefinger nearly all the way apart without EWCM breaking lol when i get it stretch a small amount usually im gearing up to ovulation, good luck hun xx


----------



## fandabby

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Some weird question.............
> 
> I had period pains for the past 2 days and twinges on left side. Today for the first time my cervix was a bit more closed after d&c and high, but soft. This morning I still had white cm and when I just checked now this evening it was ewcm and stretch for about 1cm between my fingers (tmi sorry). Do you think I may be ovulating?
> *

Agree with Charlie, sounds like you're on your way. Hope you are getting active those bad boys can last 5ish days I've read. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> And omg petzy im really really struggling not to pee on my ICs!! They are calling to me lol x

Oh dear, you might not wait it out then..

Remind me dpo, could you test now or would it be too early and a waste...?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

It would be too early, im only 7dpo, but its killing me not testing lmao x


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> It would be too early, im only 7dpo, but its killing me not testing lmao x

Yeah you need to wait, keep busy and your test day will be here before you know it...


----------



## qwk

rooting for you guys petzy and charlie!! I can't believe it's just a few days until Christmas Eve. We are having our "first" Christmas this morning - my parents are visiting :) My little guy (who just turned 2) wanted to open everything when they got here, had to distract him :haha: I'm not sure if he "gets" it yet, but the paper on boxes was certainly attractive :)

Hope you all are doing well. I'm waiting for the result of my second beta. Not sure if I'll get it today or Monday.

I also am of course POAS every day as I am insane. But as a bonus of that, I see my wondfo tests have gone darker than they ever were during my chemical, and I'm only 13 dpo now. :dance: 11 dpo v. 13 dpo this cycle:
 



Attached Files:







wondfo11dpo.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









wondfo13dpo.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> rooting for you guys petzy and charlie!! I can't believe it's just a few days until Christmas Eve. We are having our "first" Christmas this morning - my parents are visiting :) My little guy (who just turned 2) wanted to open everything when they got here, had to distract him :haha: I'm not sure if he "gets" it yet, but the paper on boxes was certainly attractive :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. I'm waiting for the result of my second beta. Not sure if I'll get it today or Monday.
> 
> I also am of course POAS every day as I am insane. But as a bonus of that, I see my wondfo tests have gone darker than they ever were during my chemical, and I'm only 13 dpo now. :dance: 11 dpo v. 13 dpo this cycle:

Not insane at all, I was and am exactly the same. Great progression.
You'll be fine, just imagine giving birth in 9 months, keep the energy around you positive... :flower:


----------



## Petzy

Great progression qwk! So exciting xx

Charlie I am antsy too! Hold tight! 2 more days! No even lol!

Any notable symptoms? I don't have any. I don't think progesterone really let's me have any so it's pointless lol 


I got a two pack of FRER yesterday so I am ready! Come on Xmas eve lol.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> Great progression qwk! So exciting xx
> 
> Charlie I am antsy too! Hold tight! 2 more days! No even lol!
> 
> Any notable symptoms? I don't have any. I don't think progesterone really let's me have any so it's pointless lol
> 
> 
> I got a two pack of FRER yesterday so I am ready! Come on Xmas eve lol.

Yep not long now hun :D xx


----------



## LeahLou

Wow so many bfps!!! Yay!! 

Still waiting on mine. Not sure why I thought it would happen again so quickly. But it's ok. It'll happen when it's supposed to :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy i was bad i had to break the pact :( tested this morning cos OH and kids are out i didnt want any of them to see me test, they will all b back later today so wudnt have got a chance to secretly test in the morning :/


----------



## tootyfruity

And what was the result Charlie? :))


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Bfn :( not even a hint of a line


----------



## qwk

:hugs: charlie, try not to get down, it is extremely early!!


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Petzy i was bad i had to break the pact :( tested this morning cos OH and kids are out i didnt want any of them to see me test, they will all b back later today so wudnt have got a chance to secretly test in the morning :/

Charlie, I understand dont worry :) You gotta do what you gotta do!

And shes right dont worry just yet about the BFN... you tested at 10DPO? thats still early.. I didnt get a BFP until 12DPO last time! So you never know... Hang tight. Do you have another test?

I will admit I am nervous about tomorrow... I dont feel positive about it at all. If I am wrong that would be great lol but I dont feel good about it in my gut!


----------



## Petzy

How are our newly preggo girls doing? xx


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Bfn :( not even a hint of a line
> 
> View attachment 713059

Sorry to hear your test came out without a hint of a line. It has been said, is early days, not over yet. Test again in a few days and you never know, you could be surprised. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> Petzy i was bad i had to break the pact :( tested this morning cos OH and kids are out i didnt want any of them to see me test, they will all b back later today so wudnt have got a chance to secretly test in the morning :/
> 
> Charlie, I understand dont worry :) You gotta do what you gotta do!
> 
> And shes right dont worry just yet about the BFN... you tested at 10DPO? thats still early.. I didnt get a BFP until 12DPO last time! So you never know... Hang tight. Do you have another test?
> 
> I will admit I am nervous about tomorrow... I dont feel positive about it at all. If I am wrong that would be great lol but I dont feel good about it in my gut!Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow testing Petzy. :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> How are our newly preggo girls doing? xx

Hi Petzy, doing ok thanks. Cramping a lot esp over on left side. I was really sick for like 4 days of more but today has eased right back. Dont know if that's good or bad. Gonna do my other CB digi with conception weeks around thursday in hope it will say 3+ so I know numbers are multiplying correctly.

Keep us posted with you and again good luck.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> Petzy i was bad i had to break the pact :( tested this morning cos OH and kids are out i didnt want any of them to see me test, they will all b back later today so wudnt have got a chance to secretly test in the morning :/
> 
> Charlie, I understand dont worry :) You gotta do what you gotta do!
> 
> And shes right dont worry just yet about the BFN... you tested at 10DPO? thats still early.. I didnt get a BFP until 12DPO last time! So you never know... Hang tight. Do you have another test?
> 
> I will admit I am nervous about tomorrow... I dont feel positive about it at all. If I am wrong that would be great lol but I dont feel good about it in my gut!Click to expand...

Yes hun i have one more test , considerin doin it tomoz so i know to drink but will have to make sure kids dont see x
Good luck tomoro hun xxxx


----------



## tootyfruity

Aww Charlie : ( hope it turns positive tomorrow... if not have a good drink at crimbo x x


----------



## Petzy

Thanks for the positive vibes girls! We will see what the morning brings ahh lol!

Fandabby sorry you've been sick. Try not to worry when it comes and goes. I think I would prefer no nausea to nausea lol !


----------



## qwk

I am likewise in the frame of mind of celebrating the nausea and lamenting if I don't think I've felt sick enough :haha:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

This mornings bfn :( managed to hide away from kids but OH saw



I hope you get a nice BFP petzy, im itching to see your test!!! Lol x


----------



## fandabby

Morning ladies, not such a good morning for me. I have been having sharp cramps for about a week now and just put that down to the ovary which ovulated having a cyst or something. Anyway started spotting pink blood last night, when I go for a wee and wipe is when I notice it. :growlmad: 

Still slight spotting this morning again only when go to toilet and wipe and I have a heavy feeling and deep mild cramping in uterus so not sure if I am going into a miscarriage or the pregnancy is bedding in further.

I'd be just over 5 weeks in relation to when I ovulated.

I did bleed with one of my successful pregnancies on and off for 4 months so I am trying to stay hopeful this is the same.

Only time will tell I guess.

Hope everyone is doing well and prepared for Christmas. I still have kids presents to wrap so busy night tonight when they finally sleep as need to sneak them downstairs to get them wrapped.

Petzy keeping my fingers crossed you will get your Christmas BFP.

Sorry charlie you have another BFN :nope:. 

Let's hope 2014 is a fertile year for everyone. :dust:


----------



## Petzy

Fandabby - I am sorry the spotting must be freaky. We've all had losses so there's no way that won't be nerve wracking for you, but you are right. Try to stay positive best you can. Plenty of pregnancies like your previous one have spotting that turns out to be normal. And pink is not red. When I had my MC I didn't spot pink. Started out black then to red. So FX for you that your little bean is snuggling in. I know it's scary. When is your scan? Xo

Ps haven't tested yet it's 3am here lol I will test around 7/8


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Morning fandabby i really truly hope that the bleeding your having turns out to be nothing to worry about, as you say you've had it before in a successful pregnancy xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> This mornings bfn :( managed to hide away from kids but OH saw
> 
> View attachment 713365
> 
> 
> I hope you get a nice BFP petzy, im itching to see your test!!! Lol x

Sorry Charlie I hate that disappointment. But at least with it being the holidays there is a silver lining !! And that is cocktail haha! Enjoy yourself and have a great stress free holiday. Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> This mornings bfn :( managed to hide away from kids but OH saw
> 
> View attachment 713365
> 
> 
> I hope you get a nice BFP petzy, im itching to see your test!!! Lol x
> 
> Sorry Charlie I hate that disappointment. But at least with it being the holidays there is a silver lining !! And that is cocktail haha! Enjoy yourself and have a great stress free holiday. XxClick to expand...

Its ok hun im not too dissapointed, it was first month i didnt expect it would happen anyway really, and exactly i can have a nice drink! Have you done ur test yet?????????? Xx


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Fandabby - I am sorry the spotting must be freaky. We've all had losses so there's no way that won't be nerve wracking for you, but you are right. Try to stay positive best you can. Plenty of pregnancies like your previous one have spotting that turns out to be normal. And pink is not red. When I had my MC I didn't spot pink. Started out black then to red. So FX for you that your little bean is snuggling in. I know it's scary. When is your scan? Xo
> 
> Ps haven't tested yet it's 3am here lol I will test around 7/8

Thanks Petzy, pink gone to brown this morning and bit more of it. We will see but it aint looking good.

No scan booked. Midwife wont book you in until 8 weeks because of high mc rate, so I have another 3 weeks to wait b4 that can happen.

When you miscarried were you on progesterone? I started cream about 10 days ago and now not sure to carry on with it or stop for incase the cream is stopping me from miscarrying and prolonging it.

Good luck yourself, have you tested yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

I am still sitting here on my bathroom floor too scared to move. I am actually terrified lol. A line is a line right ? Thank god I have two to test tomorrow for progression but you can bet I am buying more today. I feel terrified
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Petzy

Fandabby. I have everything crossed for you and a sticky bean. I know that feeling of fear all too well but I am sending you every positive vibe I can!

No I wasn't on progesterone with my miscarriage. Doc put me on it last month. Said it could help so you can bet your butt I will keep taking it now until I am told not to.


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> I am still sitting here on my bathroom floor too scared to move. I am actually terrified lol. A line is a line right ? Thank god I have two to test tomorrow for progression but you can bet I am buying more today. I feel terrified

Nice one Petzy, yes a line is a line - congratulations. :flower:

Also sending you lots of sticky bean positive vibes. :dust:

How many days are you now? I was testing each day too, you can't help yourself can you. I even tested again today :dohh:. Super dark so I know I have lots of HCG in my system.

Keep us posted with your progression.


----------



## Petzy

Thanks. And yes since my clinic is closed for the holidays ughhhhhhh I will be testing every damn day. So so scared can't help it.

I am about 11dpo or so. Plenty of time to get darker if all goes in that direction


----------



## qwk

charlie - big hugs :( it is still early though, but I can see the temptation to have a drink!!

fandabby - i'm so sorry hon :hugs: I had spotting with my son too, it was pink/red as I recall. I went in and had an early ultrasound and that was reassuring, but I think you said you can't do that.... Are you able to go to the doctor and just be checked? I'm in the US and I know we have a little more flexibility on some things...

petzy - BIG CONGRATS!! definitely a good line too!! lots of sticky dust to you!!!


----------



## qwk

Oh I also got my 3rd beta number, it was 425 at 15 dpo, so doubling every 29 hours thank God!


----------



## tootyfruity

Congratulations petzy so Happy for you. That is a great bfp! 

Sorry to hear about the spotting fandabby. Stay positive, praying it will all be OK x


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Oh I also got my 3rd beta number, it was 425 at 15 dpo, so doubling every 29 hours thank God!

That's great! Awesome numbers qwk :). 

I'm so jealous because I can't do bloods for ages ahhhhh

At the pharmacy now refilling my progesterone


----------



## Petzy

tootyfruity said:


> Congratulations petzy so Happy for you. That is a great bfp!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the spotting fandabby. Stay positive, praying it will all be OK x

Thanks so much tooty


----------



## slg76

Huge congratulations Petzy. What a fantastic Christmas present!! A line is a line, and that is one heck of a line. No doubting it. Try not to feel scared; you should be very happy!!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Sara. Will post Xmas progression tomorrow xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you a joyful day with your loved ones and may we all be lucky to have a little new bundle in our arms in 2014.


----------



## Petzy

Merry Christmas ladies ! Xoxo

Here is 12dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Merry Christmas ladies ! Xoxo
> 
> Here is 12dpo

Looking good, you can see it stronger. :thumbup:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy said:


> Merry Christmas ladies ! Xoxo
> 
> Here is 12dpo

OMG congratulations hunni!!!!! Thats brilliant! What an xmas pressie that is!!

I got an amazing xmas present today too, not a BFP, but my boyfriend proposed!!!!!


----------



## fandabby

Merry Christmas ladies. Hope you are enjoying your day.

I'm still light bleeding, no clots though and no massive pains just pressure and the odd stabbing pain. Idk what is going on but waiting til friday then ring EPE. Not like they can do much right now and by waiting few more days I will ask for a scan which will put me closer to 6 weeks and they may see what is going on better. Watch this space.

Enjoy rest of your day ladies and good luck to those still testing waiting for af not to show.


----------



## fandabby

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies ! Xoxo
> 
> Here is 12dpo
> 
> OMG congratulations hunni!!!!! Thats brilliant! What an xmas pressie that is!!
> 
> I got an amazing xmas present today too, not a BFP, but my boyfriend proposed!!!!!
> View attachment 713779Click to expand...

Wow congratulation, big hugs and celebrations. Let the planning begin... :flower:


----------



## LeahLou

CONGRATS! Lovely ring! :)


----------



## qwk

:hugs: fandabby I was thinking of you today, positive sticky vibes!!

Charlie - wow congrats! Lovely ring!!

Petzy - looks good! When will you go in for bloods?


----------



## Petzy

Charlie huge congrats on the engagement so exciting!! XX


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's today's test. A bit worried because it's the same as yesterday's if not a bit lighter. I guess tomorrow's will tell better because it should double every 48-72 hours right? I need to get tests today I am out! What do you think? Honest input. 

Qwk I can't go for bloods till next Thursday UGH because my clinic is closed for the holidays. Unless i went to a walk in clinic which I guess I could do. Im not sure they would give me hcg results though would they? Because they'd have to send me to a lab?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## qwk

You know those do look pretty similar, but that was the case with mine too around that time - it's the funny because I could see a big difference between my wondfos at 12-13 dpo, but not the frers. I don't have my laptop with all my test pics on it or I would post it. But then the next day the frer was def darker. 
So bottom line I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks :). I hope it's fine too


----------



## LeahLou

Don't worry!! You're right it does take 48-72 hours to double so you're good! Still dark :)


----------



## Petzy

Ok here's my progression. I only have one more test then I am done. No point. My clinic opens on Thursday so I will have to wait till then. Going to be a long 6 days!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LeahLou

See!!! Darker!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Ok here's my progression. I only have one more test then I am done. No point. My clinic opens on Thursday so I will have to wait till then. Going to be a long 6 days!!


Looks good to me too, relax Petzy it will all be fine this time :flower::flower::flower:

I left message for midwife to call me this morning and why so waiting to hear back but being christmas people are on holiday and not working, hopefully will hear next week and I will chillax in the meantime and pretend everything is fine.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## qwk

Way darker!! Looks great! That's pretty much exactly how my frers went, weird. And wow your clinic is taking a hell of a vacation!!! 

:hugs: fandabby, how are you feeling? I hope u hear from them soon.


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Way darker!! Looks great! That's pretty much exactly how my frers went, weird. And wow your clinic is taking a hell of a vacation!!!
> 
> :hugs: fandabby, how are you feeling? I hope u hear from them soon.

Hi qwk, I'm doing okay. Still light bleeding and cramp comes and goes but nothing major. Was on my feet a lot today so think that encouraged blood flow. I still have tender boobs and feel sick so I see that as positive.

If MW hasn't contacted me by Monday I will go to my doctor to get a referral to EPU and go from there.

Hope you're doing well and enjoying the festivities... :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Petzy the tests have got a lot darker thats great progression :) 

Fandabby i hope the bleeding stops soon hun, good to hear ur still feeling sick tho thats a good sign

Af came today, perfectly on time so im glad the mc hadnt messed up cycles too much, however its one strange period so far, started this morning no warning, no cramps like usual, and the blood is really light and went to brown a couple of hours after it started, never had such odd bleeding, usually with af i get cramps and the bleeding by now is usually heavy flow and blood dont go brown till about day 6 or 7, very odd, but first af after mc is bound to be odd x


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> Way darker!! Looks great! That's pretty much exactly how my frers went, weird. And wow your clinic is taking a hell of a vacation!!!
> 
> :hugs: fandabby, how are you feeling? I hope u hear from them soon.
> 
> Hi qwk, I'm doing okay. Still light bleeding and cramp comes and goes but nothing major. Was on my feet a lot today so think that encouraged blood flow. I still have tender boobs and feel sick so I see that as positive.
> 
> If MW hasn't contacted me by Monday I will go to my doctor to get a referral to EPU and go from there.
> 
> Hope you're doing well and enjoying the festivities... :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad you are doing ok Fandabby :) the tender boobs and MS are definitely a good indication things are on track. I understand completely the need to want to be seen ASAP. I would do the same. Hope you can get to EPU soon so you can get some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Af has started properly and nice and heavy and painful today :( am i allowed to use tampons for this first cycle after mc? X


----------



## Petzy

I used them Charlie. So long as our MC was complete there is no reason you can't I would think. My first AF was painful too ugh. Hugs XO. FX for you this cycle and congrats again on the engagement !


----------



## fandabby

Glad your AF has properly kicked in Charlie, sorry it's so painful though, drink some wine I always found that helped with period pain... Good luck trying next cycle.

Petzy, how you doing? Good luck with your bloods next Thursday, sure it'll be good and everything on track.

My bleeding has ceased today, just pale brown discharge so that's good and I did do another test earlier and it's still pretty dark, different brand so hard to compare. Hoping MW will be back at work next week. Talk about christmas and new year getting in the way.

Take care ladies and enjoy your upcoming New Year....


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Glad your AF has properly kicked in Charlie, sorry it's so painful though, drink some wine I always found that helped with period pain... Good luck trying next cycle.
> 
> Petzy, how you doing? Good luck with your bloods next Thursday, sure it'll be good and everything on track.
> 
> My bleeding has ceased today, just pale brown discharge so that's good and I did do another test earlier and it's still pretty dark, different brand so hard to compare. Hoping MW will be back at work next week. Talk about christmas and new year getting in the way.
> 
> Take care ladies and enjoy your upcoming New Year....

No kidding! Hopefully we can be seen soon lol.....with my last bfp I was seen three times already for bloods by now ahhh lol. It'll be ok. Just need a little patience lol 

So glad to hear your bleeding has changed to brown. Perhaps some late implantation cramping or something. Hope you Can get in to see the MW ASAP :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies!

I tested today and all negative (still early for positive). Just wanted to be sure previous pregnancy hormones are gone and then I will test again next week on new years day. Don't have much hope, but will do so anyway.


----------



## Petzy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I tested today and all negative (still early for positive). Just wanted to be sure previous pregnancy hormones are gone and then I will test again next week on new years day. Don't have much hope, but will do so anyway.

Good luck xx. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## fandabby

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I tested today and all negative (still early for positive). Just wanted to be sure previous pregnancy hormones are gone and then I will test again next week on new years day. Don't have much hope, but will do so anyway.

Good luck, keep us posted...


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies 

congrats on the bfps!!! so much hope comes from you ladies :) sorry to see some new ladies, sorry because you have needed to find this thread, but glad you found this very supportive thread.

so had my bloodwork friday... I'm down to 5... seriously I said.. good god!!! so one more week since I need to be LESS THAN 5!!! arrrggg

I can't wait for a new year... 2014 must be a better year... after being in the hospital for halloween... there was no way that I was going to spend christmas in the hospital... I felt TERRIBLE on the 23rd... 24th and 25th told my OH if I wasn't feeling better the 26th I would go to the hospital.. I did feel a lot better so I didn't... looks like I had a galbladder attack.. good god I feel like I can't catch a break... sigh..

so my next 2 weeks I have an ultrasound to check my galbladder, an ultrasound to check my uterus and a mammogram... sigh....

anyways enough feeling sorry for myself :) I'm a pretty positive person but man!!!

btw petzy and fandababy soo happy for you ladies :) charlie hopefully you're already preggo but if not I should be ready in a couple of months now... 

Kim


----------



## qwk

klsltsp - wow that is a lot to deal with, so sorry you are going through all that! I hope you get good results/answers from your ultrasounds.

How are you doing Petzy? And fandabby?

Good luck angelbaby...!

We are home from our holiday travels. It was so hectic. We told DH's family about the pregnancy, and found out DH's brother's wife is also pregnant and due in August 2014 - crazy! They kept telling random people I didn't know (DH's mom's friends or their friends or whatever) and it really irked me. That's not your news to share! Especially when I'm like 5 weeks along and I don't even know these people. ANYWAY....

Had what will hopefully be my last blood draw today. I got my most recent number, and it went from 425 on 15 dpo to 869 on 16 dpo in just under 24 hours. :dance:

I think my practice is still ruling out ectopic from the prior miscarriage :dohh: Though I think at this point they don't actually think that's what it is, I guess that need to cover all their bases. Presumably if all is well the beta is going to be quite high at this point, in the thousands. And if it is, I think they're going to want to do an ultrasound.

Hope you all are well, have a great New Year's Eve!


----------



## Petzy

Hi qwk! Those numbers sound great :) how are you feeling ??

So Far just bad low back pain for me oh and when I wake up I am so hungry it physically hurts. Every day lol. No bloods yet because my clinic doesn't open till tomorrow. 

Hope everyone had a nice New Years !! DH and I stayed home and ordered pizza and watched movies hehe. It was nice. 

Anyone close to testing ?? Hehe 

KLS wow you sure have been through he ringer you poor thing ! Glad to hear you are down to 5 but wow it takes it's time doesn't it ? Next week you should have a great number hehe and get back to it xoxo


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats again y'all and happy new year! 
I'm currently testing! 2-4 days away from AF. Faint lines but trying to keep my expectations low and hope high. 

So sorry for all that Kim!!


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> Congrats again y'all and happy new year!
> I'm currently testing! 2-4 days away from AF. Faint lines but trying to keep my expectations low and hope high.
> 
> So sorry for all that Kim!!

Leah keep us posted !i saw your tests and I have everything crossed ! Do you have an FRER? I'll go see your latest :)


----------



## klsltsp

thanks ladies! I'm hoping to be back at it soon.. fingers crossed that it's not galbladder stones... i don't want that surgery!!! sigh...

qwk those numbers are great!!! so happy for you!

Leah fingers crossed for you I really hope this is your month!!!

Petzy are you getting in for bloods tomorrow?

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## Petzy

went for bloods this morning.. should have results in a couple hours eeek


----------



## klsltsp

Oooh Petzy. How far along are you now? Praying forgoodnumbers for you. Keep us posted.

Kim


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Oooh Petzy. How far along are you now? Praying forgoodnumbers for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> Kim

I think I am just 4+3...

This website has the HCG averages listed - https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy The range is so big though - could be anywhere from 400-1000 and the avg is like 700 wtf lol


----------



## qwk

Fingers crossed for you Petzy!! I love beta base, which you've probably seen before but just in case you haven't, you can look for your day, like 17 dpo and it'll show you the range of values and how many people they have registered for that amount - https://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=17

I just got my last beta, this was from 23 dpo, and it was over 19000, wow... I'm so happy and grateful! A little scared of having twins... but I think my numbers were pretty high with my son too. The nurse was actually really nice to me this time so that was nice too. I am going in for an ultrasound next Thursday, 1/9, when I should be 6+4.


----------



## Petzy

QWK that's awesome!! Yes that number is crazy high LOL wow! I wonder about multiples too.. I guess you will find out soon! So lucky you have an ultrasound in a week! :)

Just got my results.. they are 1747! I am happy with that as its well where it should be! Going back Saturday morning for another draw and then if all goes well they will book my ultrasound.


----------



## qwk

oh yay, so happy for you Petzy, that's a great number!! :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> oh yay, so happy for you Petzy, that's a great number!! :hugs:

Freaked out but trying to be optimistic... aren't we all? I don't even feel pregnant yet lol

I want everyone to join in this craziness with some double lines in January! come on girls lucky 2014 :D


----------



## LeahLou

I'm working on those lines! I don't know what else to do if we're not! We bd'ed literally everyday DH was home. I'm confused on my dpo. One app says I'm 13 then another says I'm 10. I still have time! Just ready for those 2 pink lines!!


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> I'm working on those lines! I don't know what else to do if we're not! We bd'ed literally everyday DH was home. I'm confused on my dpo. One app says I'm 13 then another says I'm 10. I still have time! Just ready for those 2 pink lines!!

Oh yeah girl you have time! hehe :) Do you have any FRER ? I think I asked you that already sorry but I forget! I waited till 11DPO to test this time...


----------



## LeahLou

I have 2 FRER, CB and equate. I did a FRER yesterday and the line was super faint. I'm trying to just wait till af is due. I don't want to waste anymore tests but I also want to know!


----------



## Petzy

LeahLou said:


> I have 2 FRER, CB and equate. I did a FRER yesterday and the line was super faint. I'm trying to just wait till af is due. I don't want to waste anymore tests but I also want to know!

Hey I understand that for sure... hold off if you can even better... then you know you can trust the result. FRER don't really lie! Ive never had a faint on FRER before that wasn't a BFP. I will stalk your testing thread for your last pics :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies how are you all doing? Great numbers petzy, bet u cant wait for ms to kick in lol!! Xx


----------



## Petzy

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Hi ladies how are you all doing? Great numbers petzy, bet u cant wait for ms to kick in lol!! Xx

I am terrified and hoping I avoid it like a the lucky few... LOL


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol i had it terribly with my boys but not with my girl, with her i threw up no more than twice and just felt sick xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies, petzy I hope the ms stays away for you too!!

Leah try not to lose hope :) we're here for you. I guess your dh's "injury" has healed? :)

qwk I can't believe how awesome your number was!!! woohoo

As for me, well if you can believe it my levels from last Friday were 5!!! sigh!! must be less than 5 so back today for more bloodwork, should have the results Monday pm/ tuesday morning. I then have an ultrasound on wednesday and apt with my ob to discuss how my uterus is looking and if I'm good to TTC.

And just to add to my excitement... found out this morning that I have 2 large gallstones... sigh.. not sure what that means yet, we'll have to decide whether to have surgery to remove the gallbladder or just wait and see if they bother me or not.. hopefully this doesn't delay my TTC too much... sigh....

Anyways hope everyone else is doing well.

Kim


----------



## LeahLou

At least your levels are low!! Hope you don't have to have surgery! :( 

We found out that it will never really heal without surgical intervention so he'd rather deal with the random twingey pain than 3 months of extreme pain and no sex at all! AF is due today and I haven't tested. Just waiting for her to show up or be late. So we'll see!

So happy for everyone and the awesome numbers!!!


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies, petzy I hope the ms stays away for you too!!
> 
> Leah try not to lose hope :) we're here for you. I guess your dh's "injury" has healed? :)
> 
> qwk I can't believe how awesome your number was!!! woohoo
> 
> As for me, well if you can believe it my levels from last Friday were 5!!! sigh!! must be less than 5 so back today for more bloodwork, should have the results Monday pm/ tuesday morning. I then have an ultrasound on wednesday and apt with my ob to discuss how my uterus is looking and if I'm good to TTC.
> 
> And just to add to my excitement... found out this morning that I have 2 large gallstones... sigh.. not sure what that means yet, we'll have to decide whether to have surgery to remove the gallbladder or just wait and see if they bother me or not.. hopefully this doesn't delay my TTC too much... sigh....
> 
> Anyways hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Kim

Kim - ARGH re the level of 5 - so annoying! Come on get down there damn HCG lol!! I am glad you are going in next week to see if you are good to go for TTC! that's awesome! :) 

Sorry to hear about the gallstones too... I hope it doesn't affect anything for you! We all know how annoying any delay can be... fingers crossed that they don't bother you

xx


----------



## qwk

klsltsp - ugh, that sucks! I guess your body really likes that last little bit of HCG. Sorry hon, hope it's down next week!! 

Leah - hope your lines are getting darker...! keep us posted! :)

My nausea has been way worse so far than with my son. I feel like crap like, all day. Head hurts and just feel sick. I have been napping when Quinton naps (that's my son, not sure if I have mentioned his name before :)), but I go back to work on Monday (I work part time, Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays) and I'm really not looking forward to it. I am def thankful to feel this way, but it does wear you down!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

With DD I had nausea and with my last pregnancy nothing at all. I must say that I prefer the nausea just so that I at least know something is still going on.


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Well I had my second blood test today, and the results were not what I was hoping unfortunately. Two days ago there were 1747 and today they were somewhere around 2700-2800. The nurse said that because they didn't quite double they want to test me again in two days. She did say that they "approximately doubled" but whatever that means. Then she asked me if I had any cramping and spotting which of course freaked me out right away. I told her that I had only had very mild cramping on and off and no spotting at all. She said that was good and if I had any severe cramping to go to the emergency room. I was actually really upset that she said that&#8230; as I'm sure you ladies understand.

So obviously I'm done a lot of reading online, and it seems like it's very common that some women don't double until 48 to 72 hour mark. I was at the 48 hour mark. I know that All I can do is wait two days to retest, but I'm hoping that this happens sometimes and not it's not necessarily the end. That being said, I'm not one to give myself false hope. I really hope that things are okay, but if they're not at least I will know on Monday..... Why can't anything just be straightforward?

I did find one forum where a woman said that her doctor said that 40% of women rise differently than the other 60%. So maybe that's me....


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Hi girls! Well I had my second blood test today, and the results were not what I was hoping unfortunately. Two days ago there were 1747 and today they were somewhere around 2700-2800. The nurse said that because they didn't quite double they want to test me again in two days. She did say that they "approximately doubled" but whatever that means. Then she asked me if I had any cramping and spotting which of course freaked me out right away. I told her that I had only had very mild cramping on and off and no spotting at all. She said that was good and if I had any severe cramping to go to the emergency room. I was actually really upset that she said that as I'm sure you ladies understand.
> 
> So obviously I'm done a lot of reading online, and it seems like it's very common that some women don't double until 48 to 72 hour mark. I was at the 48 hour mark. I know that All I can do is wait two days to retest, but I'm hoping that this happens sometimes and not it's not necessarily the end. That being said, I'm not one to give myself false hope. I really hope that things are okay, but if they're not at least I will know on Monday..... Why can't anything just be straightforward?
> 
> I did find one forum where a woman said that her doctor said that 40% of women rise differently than the other 60%. So maybe that's me....

Hey Petzy, try not to freak out. I also read somewhere that it takes 48-72 for doubling. They say the worst to prepare you.

See what Monday brings with another test of blood. Fingers crossed lil bean is growing as it should.

How far are you now? Can they scan to check progression?

I'm still spotting a little, cramped week before christmas like AF pains which I do get real bad. That xmas week bled 5 days then now odd spotting. I've done pregnancy test and still dark. I'm in for a scan tuesday to check things out. They dont scan unless you tell them you're over 7 weeks. I estimate 6-7 or just over 7 not sure since caught right after miscarriage.

Each pregnancy is different and I remember being nearly 2 weeks back with one of mine, then month later rescanned and baby caught up the dates.

I'm hopeful you will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

Hi Kim, you're nearly there. Fingers crossed next round of bloods show 0. Your gallstones, have you heard of the gallbladder flush? Natural way of breaking down the stones to fine grit essentially and you pass them yourself. Google it, but in short uses olive oil and lemon juice which you drink certain amount twice before going to bed and lying on right side. 2 days before for 2 days you drink pure apple juice which helps break them down. If you have a natural healer locally they could give you the method in more detail and to discuss if it's an appropriate approach for you. Just a thought! 

Leah, have you tested again, how are those lines doing?

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Happy New Year to you all and lots of baby dust....


----------



## qwk

:hugs: petzy! So sorry you have this to worry about :( I have also read about doubling being anywhere from 24-96 hours on some sites, and it does slow down after you reach 1200 I think. I am thinking of you!

And damn these nurses. I swear, I know they have to say these things... but it's really disheartening. They've been saying that to me EVERY TIME I TALK TO THEM too. "If you have vomiting, severe cramping, bleeding" blah blah. I guess once you are in this "category" of patients they have to say that.

fandabby - good to hear from you, best of luck for your scan on Tuesday!


----------



## Petzy

Thanks girls. I appreciate it. Trying to stay positive :) it's just hard after what we've been through!


----------



## LeahLou

Oh petzy! I'm sorry you're worried. But, THEY ARE rising!! I got great advice from ladies on here that we need to be thankful with the time we get with each baby whether it be only in utero or in person. Think positive vibes and send them to that little one inside you! :hugs: you know we all understand where you're at! 

BFN since those faint lines last week. So, AF should be here any moment. Although some things have come to my attention with my DH's finances that are very upsetting and my hurtful MIL, who lives with us, is showing no signs of leaving, so I don't want to bring a baby into this stressful situation until things are resolved. More detail in my journal. TTC may have to be on the back burner for a little while. :cry:


----------



## slg76

Petzy: take a deep breath and stay positive. I don't think those numbers are a problem. I understand it's different when it's you and you will understandably worry until you get confirmation that your bean is squirming around inside you. 

Kim: You are Sooooooooooo close!!! You have had a long road with this one. Maybe we will end up cycle buddies soon. I still haven't ovulated since my mc. 10 frikkin' weeks! Also wanted to tell you that it turns out I have a big gallstone. I found it by accident when doing some imaging during my cancer treatment. Once I stopped chemo and my body settled down it doesn't bother me at all. I assume it's still there :shrug: Can't wait to see your negative test next week :thumbup:


----------



## tootyfruity

Hi everyone! I have still been following this thread and so glad to see even more bfp's!

Petzy - those numbers don't look bad at all IMO! I think they're being over cautious (well I hope so anyway ) 

Afm I'm officially in the tww now, we did the smep plan this month which has worked for us the last 2 pregnancys so fingers crossed. Im trying not to think about it and even writing on here i feel like I'm tempting fate. but I guess it either will happen or it won't this month, nothing I came do now.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies.

Petzy good luck with your bloodwork tomorrow.

Fandababy good luck with your scan on Tuesday.

I'm sure both of you fine ladies will be just fine!!!

qwk sorry to hear you are so sick :( maybe it's a girl this time? although I have to say my two term pregnancies were VERY different and both boys :) my first I was sick the full 9 months... on meds for the whole time. With my second, it stopped at about 15 weeks!!!

Sara, yikes 10 weeks... tell your body to smarten up!!! Is there anything that they can give you to induce a cycle? Thanks for the info on your gallstone... mine are both large, I joke one for each baby I've had hahaha I've only had 1 attack, so I'm not sure they will do anything, just worried about getting preggo and having another attack...

Leah sorry to hear about the troubles at home... I have to say I don't think, for the most part, that living with family ever works!! but that's just my experience. Stay strong and remember what's important to you and your little girl... every one deserves to be happy but also good relationships are never easy... again my 2 cents. I know you've had a bad past experience but you're a strong woman :) HOpefully you guys get everything sorted out soon.

Kim


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies..

Just got the call... 5400 HcG would have been double and it was 5213 in 48 hours so she said that was just fine as it was over 60% and they booked me for next Tuesday ultrasound... AHHHHHHHHH. Why don't I feel better yet?? 

It is a relief on one hand but I am still uneasy, cant help it! I will try to relax until Tuesday but man will I be nervous before that appt... lol


----------



## qwk

Hey petzy was just coming on to check on you! That is a great number! How many dpo are you now? And that means it is doubling faster now too right? :hugs: try not to worry... Impossible I know.


----------



## klsltsp

ahh petzy!!! that's awesome!! that's perfect!!! I'm soo happy for you. I know you are having trouble relaxing so I'll be excited for you!!! woohoo!!!

I'm still waiting for the result on my bw from friday. Spoke with my doc this am about my gallstones, she said just wait and see nothing to do on my end but wait and no impact on TTC!!!! yipeee!!! now on to my apt with the ob wednesday. I have an ultrasound and apt, I called this am because my cycle seems to be starting, so I asked if it was still okay to have the u/s or if I should wait, the receptionist said it was fine... not sure she really knows but that's okay!! I'm still meeting with the general surgeon next week and have a mamogram oh and my DS has his 18 month apt... oh and I have a full time job... hahahaha


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Hey petzy was just coming on to check on you! That is a great number! How many dpo are you now? And that means it is doubling faster now too right? :hugs: try not to worry... Impossible I know.

Thanks so much... yes seems to be going up just fine I guess! I read that once it hits like 5000-6000 it starts to slow down a bit, plus I was at 48 hour mark and not 72 so I just need to learn to be happy with the number lol

How many DPO? I think about 24 or so? LMP was December 2nd... I should be about 5 weeks today maybe a day more...


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> ahh petzy!!! that's awesome!! that's perfect!!! I'm soo happy for you. I know you are having trouble relaxing so I'll be excited for you!!! woohoo!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the result on my bw from friday. Spoke with my doc this am about my gallstones, she said just wait and see nothing to do on my end but wait and no impact on TTC!!!! yipeee!!! now on to my apt with the ob wednesday. I have an ultrasound and apt, I called this am because my cycle seems to be starting, so I asked if it was still okay to have the u/s or if I should wait, the receptionist said it was fine... not sure she really knows but that's okay!! I'm still meeting with the general surgeon next week and have a mamogram oh and my DS has his 18 month apt... oh and I have a full time job... hahahaha

Thanks Kim! That's awesome the stones wont affect your TTC :) Great news! Sounds like you have everything in the works woo! And a new full time job? You go girl!:hugs:

Meg


----------



## klsltsp

Haha not a new job i am just trying to work my hours with all of these medical apts... :)


----------



## slg76

Petzy, remember an average is just that. For a 48 hour doubling to be average some people have to be faster and some people have to be slower. I don't think you have any reason to worry right now. Honest!! Congratulations on your wonderful news :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Great news Petzy about your numbers, take a deep breath and keep busy now until your scan. Everything will be fine.


Kim, glad things are heading in the right direction for you. Sounds like you're getting really busy with appointments and work. Good luck all round.


Leah sorry to hear things aren't so great at home. Can't imagine having MIL staying, we'd end up divorced! Yeap we don't get on.


qwk, how are things going with you? Hope you're pregnancy is blooming and not giving you too much sickness now.


Sig, that's unbelievable, 10 weeks and still no ovulation. Not entirely sure as no medic on this but I took Black Cohosh when my miscarriage started as I read it helps regulate and induce ovulation. You are to stop taking it when you get your positive on pee stick for ovulation (which I did) as it is also used for labour so if you were to continue taking it I guess it would prevent implantation. 

Anyways I have copied an extract which I came across - google of course - here it is:

"Black cohosh benefits female fertility by having estrogen-like effect on a female body leading to better ovulation and maximizing chances of egg fertilization. Black cohosh tea could be taken by both a man and a woman to even further increase the likelihood of pregnancy.

Black cohosh benefits PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) that is a complex endocrine disorder with multiple and hard to treat symptoms. Black cohosh tea helps regulate ovulation and has overall positive effect on female reproductive system."

Might be worth looking into. I also read somewhere that taking BC up until your ovulation sign, your body produces more progesterone naturally which also helps LP and with implantation, improves chances.

Good luck and I hope your body starts behaving soon for you.


Tooty, wishing you lots of luck and sending a tonne of baby dust your way. That plan sounds good to me and that's what we did this time around. Fingers crossed this is your BFP. Keep us updated with your symptom spotting.


AFM I go for my scan tomorrow, nervous as heck and keep asking myself, do I feel pregnant. The spotting has stopped altogether now so tomorrow will tell if we managed to keep baby intact with all that bleeding I had christmas week. Damn first trimesters. Will update you all once I know what is going on. I put myself at 7ish weeks counting from when I had my positive on ovulation and adding 2 weeks since we caught before AF this is a guess. Hoping for abdominal ultrasound and not other. Other bl**dy well hurt me last time and don't fancy that as feeling fragile as it is. 

Bye for now, have a great evening or day depending on time zone.


----------



## Petzy

klsltsp said:


> Haha not a new job i am just trying to work my hours with all of these medical apts... :)

oh haha I gotcha... Yeah I like that I could do the bloods before work up until now but I have to miss a few hours next week for the ultrasound.. hoping I don't need to miss too much work or I will have to fess up...


----------



## Petzy

slg76 said:


> Petzy, remember an average is just that. For a 48 hour doubling to be average some people have to be faster and some people have to be slower. I don't think you have any reason to worry right now. Honest!! Congratulations on your wonderful news :flower:

Thanks darlin' :)


----------



## slg76

thanks for the info findababy. I will look into that. I just went today for the first time in a long time to see my acupuncturist. I have had good luck in the past regulating my cycle using acupuncture and have high hopes that she can help me again. I really like going and find it relaxing. She gave me a chinese herb blend that is supposed to regulate my cycle and promote follicle growth. It should help my kidney yang :shrug: I also just bought a yoga DVD that has poses specific for each phase of your cycle. I do have major infertility problems so I'm not that surprised that the mc affected me more than it typically would for another woman.


----------



## fandabby

slg76 said:


> thanks for the info findababy. I will look into that. I just went today for the first time in a long time to see my acupuncturist. I have had good luck in the past regulating my cycle using acupuncture and have high hopes that she can help me again. I really like going and find it relaxing. She gave me a chinese herb blend that is supposed to regulate my cycle and promote follicle growth. It should help my kidney yang :shrug: I also just bought a yoga DVD that has poses specific for each phase of your cycle. I do have major infertility problems so I'm not that surprised that the mc affected me more than it typically would for another woman.

Good luck Sig. Natural therapies are great, hope your body responds nicely and before you know it into your first cycle.


----------



## qwk

thanks fandabby, been feeling pretty sickish still, which I know is a good sign - it just wears me down!

Good luck today, keep us posted!!!


----------



## klsltsp

fandababy thinking of you!!! I'm stalking for an update :)

Sara looks like you've got everything under control, your body will respond in no time! hopefully we can be cycle buddies. 

AFM I got my beta today at 3!!!! yipee officially negative .. what a looong wait! I was supposed to have an ultrasound tomorrow to asses my uterus, but since I got my period today.. of course... we have to bump that by a week... but all in all looks like I could be TTC on my next cycle..

Does anyone know how long it takes to replenish your folic acid? mine was completely depleted because of the methotrexate shot they gave me and I was told I could not take any until my levels were less than 5.


----------



## Petzy

Kim that's great about the HCG! Finally! Back to the TTC game hehe... very exciting :D


----------



## slg76

Hooray Kim!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

Great news Kim about your numbers and your AF arriving. Good luck with your journey for getting your sticky lil babe. Pleased you are back on your path.

AFM - great news, although the hanging about was torture, the scanning machines (all of them) broke down this morning and the technicians were on site trying to fix them. Finally well over an hour later, the one got fixed then they got to work with scanning ladies again. So busting for a wee and thinking I can't wait much longer I got called in. The sonographer turned the screen to her first and then angled it to me after a minute and pointed to the babe. My first question, is babe alive with heartbeat. She knew I'd miscarried before and that I bled a whole week over christmas but she didn't gage my anxiety very well as seemed shocked at my eagerness about what was going on. Yes babe is looking good with heartbeat and I measured 7+2, which is where I calculated I could be by adding the two weeks on from when I got my positive on ovulation. So so relieved.

My next scan is now booked for 13th February, which is the proper dating scan. Keeping everything crossed that all will remain safe and babe will continue to grow and develop nicely.

Thanks ladies for your support. I was in a proper mess this morning, freaking out convincing myself of the worst due to me bleeding but now I have restbite and can bond with my pregnancy. Phew !!

Let's hope all goes well for all our lovely ladies on here.


----------



## klsltsp

Ahhh fandababy!!! sooo happy for you. Now to relax (try anyways) and enjoy your pregnancy!!! :)


----------



## slg76

wonderful news!! So very happy for you, fandababy!


----------



## fandabby

Thanks ladies and yes I'll take a breather now and enjoy it.


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Thanks ladies and yes I'll take a breather now and enjoy it.

So happy for you! I completely understand the apprehension....definitely let yourself feel happy and excited now doll. xx


----------



## qwk

Yay!! Just had a second to come on and check, so happy for you fandabby!!!

And happy for your negative test Kim, congrats!!


----------



## fandabby

When you getting your scan Petzy? Hope everything is still going well for you.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?

I'm taking things easy today, my bleeding came back friday night and bad cramping. I'm assuming it's from the two cysts they found on left ovary. Cramping has eased off today but still there if you know what I mean. Looks like I'm one of the ladies who will bleed through 1st trimester and fingers crossed it's not coming from babe or signs of a threatened MC. I want the next 5 weeks to fly past so I can rest a little easier.

Will call EPU again tomorrow and see what they want me to do as they ought to keep an eye of those cysts so may be I need to have another scan. I just don't like calling, feel a nuisance.

Hope you are all fine and feeling positive about your journeys..


----------



## Petzy

Fandabby.. Sorry you are still experiencing this! That is just unfair :( 

Do Not feel like a nuisance for calling EPU - you are mostly likely right about it being the cysts again but you have every right to have that reassurance... you should never feel bad about that. 

I am also wishing away the weeks in a sense... 6 weeks today, and my first scan is tomorrow morning. Full of nerves and what ifs of course... trying to think positive!


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Fandabby.. Sorry you are still experiencing this! That is just unfair :(
> 
> Do Not feel like a nuisance for calling EPU - you are mostly likely right about it being the cysts again but you have every right to have that reassurance... you should never feel bad about that.
> 
> I am also wishing away the weeks in a sense... 6 weeks today, and my first scan is tomorrow morning. Full of nerves and what ifs of course... trying to think positive!

Hi and thanks Petzy.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I am sure it will all be fine. Let us know how you get on. :thumbup:

I did call EPU, they weren't particulary forthcoming initially. I was told to do another pregnancy test and if positive I'm still pregnant and if negative then I miscarried over the weekend. They do not as a rule do any further scans until 12 weeks once you have been seen with a viability scan. WTF is that all about. This NHS stance on pregnancy and miscarriage in the UK is crap. It's all you speak to doctors and midwives, same response pretty much.

I insisted on a scan so I am also going tomorrow. It took some talking though. Unbelievable. :growlmad:

Anyways dear, very best of luck and fingers crossed you see your babes heartbeat flicker.


----------



## Petzy

Ugh that is awful... we all know that a test can show positive for ages when you are no longer Pg so that was stupid advice.. I am really glad that you insisted on a scan and you have every right to know the baby is doing just fine. :) Let us know how you make out, You are probably quite right about the cysts!

And thanks, I am hopeful for the flicker tomorrow too...never got that far last time


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> Ugh that is awful... we all know that a test can show positive for ages when you are no longer Pg so that was stupid advice.. I am really glad that you insisted on a scan and you have every right to know the baby is doing just fine. :) Let us know how you make out, You are probably quite right about the cysts!
> 
> And thanks, I am hopeful for the flicker tomorrow too...never got that far last time

Same with me last time I was there last year I never saw flicker, fetal pole no heartbeat. When I went last week because of the Christmas bleeding it was same scan room and couch. I bricked it. 

Take some deep breathes Petzy and do a mantra over and over 'baby is fine and alive'. 

Really hope it's all good and it will be.:hugs:


----------



## qwk

Fandabby and petzy - thinking of you both!! Have wonderful scans today!


----------



## fandabby

Afternoon ladies

Had scan and babe is doing fine. Exactly a week on and is measuring 8+3 so jumped forward a day. She could not see any blood around babe or anywhere in uterus. Saw my fibroids and she only could see one cyst I think from what I heard. 

They can't see where bleed is coming from and have just said some pregnancies bleed and everything is fine so to hold onto that babe is alive and no obvious signs of problems at this early stage.

So long as I get no clots then I can relax.

Hope your scan has gone well for you today Petzy....

I'll be stalking for an update.

Hope you're doing well qwk, how far along are you now? Hope the sickness is giving you a breather now. Mine isn't as intense, it's now more waves of nausea whereas 3 weeks ago up until end of last week I was being sick each morning.

Take care all and good luck to our ladies who are getting back to their cycles and on the road to getting their BFP.


----------



## qwk

Great news fandabby!! So glad baby is doing fine :)

I am around 7+2 now, sickness is still present most of the time - just feeling nauseated, not throwing up thank goodness!!


----------



## klsltsp

Good news on the scan fandababy!!! Petzy hoping yours went as well, I'm stalking for news!!

qwk glad to your you're doing well too.. sorry about sickness :(


----------



## fandabby

qwk said:


> Great news fandabby!! So glad baby is doing fine :)
> 
> I am around 7+2 now, sickness is still present most of the time - just feeling nauseated, not throwing up thank goodness!!

Glad to hear your not bent over throwing up...

Do you have a scan booked in soon. Bet you can't wait to see lil babes bouncing around the screen.

Stay healthy and enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

klsltsp said:


> Good news on the scan fandababy!!! Petzy hoping yours went as well, I'm stalking for news!!
> 
> qwk glad to your you're doing well too.. sorry about sickness :(

Hi dear, how are you doing? Will you be back to trying this cycle? Hope you get your BFP sooner than later.

Keep in touch.


----------



## Petzy

Hi Kim Fandabby, and Qwk!

Qwk I haven't been on the September pregnancy group forum much... I will check in there shortly :) You are 7+2? Time flies! So sorry you are sick though ugh :( I hope its over for you soon - When is your next scan?

Kim - How are you doing? Are you back to TTC this cycle? Give us an update :)

Fandabby - So glad you got the scan and that everything is looking great! Its true these bleeds just happen sometimes and are normal but I would be the exact same way as you and Im glad you can rest assured now :) Very good news.

AFM, I had my scan today! DH and I saw baby for the first time... it was totally surreal! well it was more of a blob than a baby haha but that little heartbeat was flickering away - I could have cried! Heart rate was right on, and baby measured exactly 6 weeks which was perfect. We go back in 2 weeks for my 2 month ultrasound :) It was just crazy... I am feeling ok physically. Super fatigued, sore hips, sore boobs and that's about it. No MS yet but tummy seems a bit sensitive when I eat. We will see how that goes lol


----------



## fandabby

Petzy said:


> AFM, I had my scan today! DH and I saw baby for the first time... it was totally surreal! well it was more of a blob than a baby haha but that little heartbeat was flickering away - I could have cried! Heart rate was right on, and baby measured exactly 6 weeks which was perfect. We go back in 2 weeks for my 2 month ultrasound :) It was just crazy... I am feeling ok physically. Super fatigued, sore hips, sore boobs and that's about it. No MS yet but tummy seems a bit sensitive when I eat. We will see how that goes lol

Hi Petzy, so glad you had a fabulous scan and saw your lil babes heart beating away. You must be so so relieved. 

Take things easy and 2 weeks will pass you by before going for your second scan.

Really happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

fandabby said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I had my scan today! DH and I saw baby for the first time... it was totally surreal! well it was more of a blob than a baby haha but that little heartbeat was flickering away - I could have cried! Heart rate was right on, and baby measured exactly 6 weeks which was perfect. We go back in 2 weeks for my 2 month ultrasound :) It was just crazy... I am feeling ok physically. Super fatigued, sore hips, sore boobs and that's about it. No MS yet but tummy seems a bit sensitive when I eat. We will see how that goes lol
> 
> Hi Petzy, so glad you had a fabulous scan and saw your lil babes heart beating away. You must be so so relieved.
> 
> Take things easy and 2 weeks will pass you by before going for your second scan.
> 
> Really happy for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much... going to try and just chill for two weeks! lol xo


----------



## qwk

Yay petzy! So glad to hear!! I've been trying to post in the September group, but I haven't felt much of a connection there yet, if that makes sense?

Maybe you will mostly avoid the MS - I really barely had it with my first! 

I have my next scan on January 24 - long time it seems!! I did notice my mini-bump was suddenly bigger this morning. I have heard you show sooner with the second so I think that may be true!

How r u doing Kim??

Hugs to all, down with nausea!! ;)


----------



## Petzy

I don't feel a connection there either I must admit. Not at all! I am in a regular group on LTTC that I tend to stick with but I was hoping I would like it. Maybe we should start one lol


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

You're all so kind :) I have an u/s tomorrow to check my uterus, then an apt with my ob. Hopefully I make it to the apt... my 18 month old ds has been quite ill, we spent 7 hrs at the hospital emerg last night with wheezing.. sigh... so I will be taking him with me to my apt.. lets see how that goes :dohh: then I have a mammogram in the pm.. should be interesting... lol Today I had an apt with a general surgeon about my gallbladder, he wants to take it out.. but he's a surgeon so I expected that... but I'm reluctant for a few reasons. I told him that he could have his receptionist call me about dates but I wasn't going to delay TTC unless my ob needs to...

So all of that to say I should have a good idea tomorrow on how soon I can TTC. I am hoping for the next month. I am still on bcp, because we couldn't chance getting pregnant.. my last two were conceived fairly quickly coming off bcp so I'm not worried about that.

Glad you're all doing well.

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Petzy said:


> Hi Kim Fandabby, and Qwk!
> 
> AFM, I had my scan today! DH and I saw baby for the first time... it was totally surreal! well it was more of a blob than a baby haha but that little heartbeat was flickering away - I could have cried! Heart rate was right on, and baby measured exactly 6 weeks which was perfect. We go back in 2 weeks for my 2 month ultrasound :) It was just crazy... I am feeling ok physically. Super fatigued, sore hips, sore boobs and that's about it. No MS yet but tummy seems a bit sensitive when I eat. We will see how that goes lol

Woohooo Petzy!!!! soo happy for you. Hopefully you get to relax now :)


----------



## fandabby

klsltsp said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> You're all so kind :) I have an u/s tomorrow to check my uterus, then an apt with my ob. Hopefully I make it to the apt... my 18 month old ds has been quite ill, we spent 7 hrs at the hospital emerg last night with wheezing.. sigh... so I will be taking him with me to my apt.. lets see how that goes :dohh: then I have a mammogram in the pm.. should be interesting... lol Today I had an apt with a general surgeon about my gallbladder, he wants to take it out.. but he's a surgeon so I expected that... but I'm reluctant for a few reasons. I told him that he could have his receptionist call me about dates but I wasn't going to delay TTC unless my ob needs to...
> 
> So all of that to say I should have a good idea tomorrow on how soon I can TTC. I am hoping for the next month. I am still on bcp, because we couldn't chance getting pregnant.. my last two were conceived fairly quickly coming off bcp so I'm not worried about that.
> 
> Glad you're all doing well.
> 
> Kim

Good luck with all your appointments, I'm sure your lil one will be fine. Take lots of snacks and favourite toy... hopefully that will keep him busy. Hope he's feeling better and wheezing has gone away.

Keep us updated and fingers crossed you get results you are wanting. :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I haven't posted in this thread for a while and have lots of catching up to do. Congratulations on all the bfp's!!

Well, after d&c on the 4th of December I tested negative on cd28 and got af yesterday at cd42. Finally!! I am usually a 30 day cycle girl, but the miscarriage messed me up a bit. I started temping again and will see what my body does this cycle before ttc next month when hubby return from work. Anyone else not preggo yet?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Its been a crazy week and its only wed. haha monday night i was at the hospital with my 18 month old due to wheezing...we were there for 7 hrs!! Hes doing better now but that meant that i had to cart him around to all of my apts!!

So my ttc plan is getting closer. my ultrasound today was good. My ob wants to do a special ultrasound to check my uterus wall. they inject salt water into the uterus.. anyways he said he doesnt want my prego until after that ultrasound which is feb26. And we have decided that if they can get my gallbladder surgery done in the next 1-2 months then we will do it. if not it will wait until after my next pregnancy.

hope everyone is doing well.

Kim

PS I had my first mammogram today.... very odd...lol


----------



## fandabby

klsltsp said:



> Hey ladies
> 
> Its been a crazy week and its only wed. haha monday night i was at the hospital with my 18 month old due to wheezing...we were there for 7 hrs!! Hes doing better now but that meant that i had to cart him around to all of my apts!!
> 
> So my ttc plan is getting closer. my ultrasound today was good. My ob wants to do a special ultrasound to check my uterus wall. they inject salt water into the uterus.. anyways he said he doesnt want my prego until after that ultrasound which is feb26. And we have decided that if they can get my gallbladder surgery done in the next 1-2 months then we will do it. if not it will wait until after my next pregnancy.
> 
> hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Kim
> 
> 
> 
> PS I had my first mammogram today.... very odd...lol

Hi Kim

Glad your son is doing better.

So a bit of a wait before all clear, are you ok with that or pretty miffed that you need to wait a bit more? Best to be sure your body is up for the pregnancy. Never heard of the uterus test before sounds interesting. Your mammogram you had, is everything ok? Was it routine? Hope all is well in your boob department.

You take care Kim and hope wee man is fighting fit.


----------



## Petzy

Kim! So glad your little guy is doing better, that is just awful :( I hope you can catch up on some well needed rest now!

So you have a bit of a wait still but next month isn't too far away - I know easier said than done! But good to know your doctor wants to make sure everything is good to go in that baby carrier of yours hehe 

xx


----------



## klsltsp

fandababy and petzy you guys are awesome :) yeah not too far away.. I have put my name on a cancellation list for that ultrasound. My ultrasound today was good, everything looked great, my doc just wants to be sure there's no "holes" in my uterus... I just got a call from the doc for my gallbladder and looks like they might be able to get me in on Feb 3!! perfect timing!!

And fandababy there's nothing wrong with my boobies hahaha, my mom has breast cancer so they wanted to start mammograms at 35 for me, but you can't be pregnant or nursing, and you have to be done nursing for 6 months... so since we're wanting another baby I wanted to get this done since I won't be able to for another 2.5 yrs from when I get preggo and I'll be 38 next month so.... just routine :)

Hope you ladies are doing well :)

Kim


----------



## tootyfruity

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in this thread for a while and have lots of catching up to do. Congratulations on all the bfp's!!
> 
> Well, after d&c on the 4th of December I tested negative on cd28 and got af yesterday at cd42. Finally!! I am usually a 30 day cycle girl, but the miscarriage messed me up a bit. I started temping again and will see what my body does this cycle before ttc next month when hubby return from work. Anyone else not preggo yet?

Hey! No I'm not pregnant yet lol, my mc ended in November and I have just started my second af. I think it can take a few cycles to get back to normal as my last af was quite heavy and this one seems normal.
Good luck to you next month. Keep us posted.


----------



## fandabby

klsltsp said:


> fandababy and petzy you guys are awesome :) yeah not too far away.. I have put my name on a cancellation list for that ultrasound. My ultrasound today was good, everything looked great, my doc just wants to be sure there's no "holes" in my uterus... I just got a call from the doc for my gallbladder and looks like they might be able to get me in on Feb 3!! perfect timing!!
> 
> And fandababy there's nothing wrong with my boobies hahaha, my mom has breast cancer so they wanted to start mammograms at 35 for me, but you can't be pregnant or nursing, and you have to be done nursing for 6 months... so since we're wanting another baby I wanted to get this done since I won't be able to for another 2.5 yrs from when I get preggo and I'll be 38 next month so.... just routine :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well :)
> 
> Kim

3 Feb is around the corner. Didn't take long for a date to come through. UK is a nightmare, waiting lists up the yingyang. Glad to also hear it's routine for your checks and good that you get it all done now before you conceive.

You'll be ready to TTC in no time at all....


----------



## fandabby

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in this thread for a while and have lots of catching up to do. Congratulations on all the bfp's!!
> 
> Well, after d&c on the 4th of December I tested negative on cd28 and got af yesterday at cd42. Finally!! I am usually a 30 day cycle girl, but the miscarriage messed me up a bit. I started temping again and will see what my body does this cycle before ttc next month when hubby return from work. Anyone else not preggo yet?

Hi Angelbaby, these miscarriages can certainly set us off course. Good luck with your temping and hope your get a positive for ovulation so you know your body is working again. 

Good luck next month when your hubby returns catching your egg and hope it's a baby which will stick around this time. :dust:


----------



## fandabby

tootyfruity said:


> Hey! No I'm not pregnant yet lol, my mc ended in November and I have just started my second af. I think it can take a few cycles to get back to normal as my last af was quite heavy and this one seems normal.
> Good luck to you next month. Keep us posted.

Hi tootyfruity, good that you feel this cycle is a more normal one for you now following your mc. Let's hope you catch this egg of yours this cycle. Keep us posted...

And lots of baby dust coming your way.. :dust:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

tootyfruity said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hallo ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in this thread for a while and have lots of catching up to do. Congratulations on all the bfp's!!
> 
> Well, after d&c on the 4th of December I tested negative on cd28 and got af yesterday at cd42. Finally!! I am usually a 30 day cycle girl, but the miscarriage messed me up a bit. I started temping again and will see what my body does this cycle before ttc next month when hubby return from work. Anyone else not preggo yet?
> 
> Hey! No I'm not pregnant yet lol, my mc ended in November and I have just started my second af. I think it can take a few cycles to get back to normal as my last af was quite heavy and this one seems normal.
> Good luck to you next month. Keep us posted.Click to expand...

Mine is very heavy now, but lucky not so much cramping. I do feel dizzy, so will add on iron supplements soon. It usually happens when I sometimes have a heavy period.

I hope my cycle will be normal next time. I am so scared it will be messed up. I've heard that Vitamin B helps with straightening out cycles so will try that as well.


----------



## qwk

kim - so sorry to hear about your little one being in the hospital; glad he seems to be doing better! I can imagine how fun carting him around to doctor's appointments was!! Great news from your ultrasound! And very glad you get to start TTC soon :)

angelbaby - glad you have started a new cycle and hope things get back to normal for you very soon!! Also I was taking B-complex when I got my BFP. I think it definitely helped my cycle (I had been spotting from around 10 dpo pretty much every cycle).

AFM - sorry I've been away a few days, I just feel so crappy most of the time!! I keep falling asleep before it's even time for my son to go to bed! DH has really stepped it up thank goodness. Lots of daddy-son time right now ;) I'll be around 8 weeks tomorrow! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? I already know some of the ladies here - angel and Kim, but would love to get to know everyone else.

I found out almost 2 weeks ago that I'd had a mmc. I was 12 weeks. We are ttc straight away so just waiting to ovulate! 

Sorry for everyone's losses, I haven't read the thread from the beginning so I don't know everyone's stories. Congrats to all those pregnant again. Xx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Mrs W glad that you found this thread of very supportive ladies. it has also been a very lucky thread for bfps :)


----------



## fandabby

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hello ladies. Mind if I join you? I already know some of the ladies here - angel and Kim, but would love to get to know everyone else.
> 
> I found out almost 2 weeks ago that I'd had a mmc. I was 12 weeks. We are ttc straight away so just waiting to ovulate!
> 
> Sorry for everyone's losses, I haven't read the thread from the beginning so I don't know everyone's stories. Congrats to all those pregnant again. Xx

Welcome Mrs W, sorry to hear about your loss. Have you gone through your miscarriage or are you still waiting to bleed? I also had mmc and it's tough expecting to see your lil babe bouncing on screen to be told no heartbeat. Feel for you right now. :hugs:

We got straight to TTC right after (we already waited 7 weeks as that's how long my bleed lasted) so waiting any longer just was not going to happen. I kept watch for ovulation and had my positive 8 days after my bleeding stopped.

Wish you well on your journey.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you fandabby - I had the actual miscarriage around 12 days ago now, I chose medicated mc so passed everything within 48 hours of finding out. Once I knew I just wanted it over so I could move on. 

I've finished bleeding and am tracking for ov, going to try again straight away so hopefully ov will be soon! Congrats on your bfp so soon after wards and I hope all I'd going well for you.

Kim, yay, I hope this is lucky. Can't wait for our bfps! X


----------



## qwk

So sorry to hear about your loss Mrs W - this is a lovely group of ladies though. Wishing you the best luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

thank you x


----------



## Petzy

Hi Mrs W - welcome and sorry you had to join us after such a sad loss xx Good group here though that will give you lots of support!

I got my positive OPK about a week after I stopped bleeding but I know everyone is different. Really wish you the best and a sticky bean very soon xo


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls.. I hope you are doing well :) BFP's on the way and bumps doing great!

I am not doing so well today.. I am beyond paranoid over lack of symptoms and I feel like I could bawl at any minute...I have not had a lick of morning sickness and I am 7.5 weeks... My boob soreness comes and goes but nothing for a few days.. just a cramp or funny tummy here and there... and major bloating. Thats it... I am super scared for my US on Tuesday...... I cant shake this fear its awful. Sorry to moan about this but I am just fearful.


----------



## fandabby

Hi Petzy, try not to worry. My symptoms are hit n miss too. Some women have symptom free breezy pregnancies! 

My boobs are much less sore and my bloat went down a lot today but we must remember the placenta starts to take over from when I googled 7-8 weeks and fully around 12 and symptoms reduce as hormone is placenta and not us. 

Take is easy.


Stay focussed and picture your lil one with beating heart from your scan..
-


----------



## Petzy

Thanks Fandabby.. I hope its truly just normal stuff and everything is fine.... 5 sleeps seems like forever from now to wait.

I am glad to hear your boob soreness has decreased too... in that it seems to be normal. I thought 7.5 weeks was too early for that to happen.


----------



## qwk

Hi petty! I posted on the September board about this a second ago, but try not to worry! It is normal! I really had very, very few symptoms in my first pregnancy. I'm not even sure if my boobs were sore... I remember they were huge and heavy but not really sore. And as fandabby said, the placenta starts doing some work around 7 weeks so that explains some of it too.

:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Thanks. I created a thread on the first trimester forum, and there are tons of replies from people in the same situation, so I do feel a bit better. Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think it's quite common petzy, in both of my pregnancies (my dd and my mc) I felt sorry for myself when I felt really ill, sick and tired and then as soon as I felt a bit better I was petrified there was something wrong. There were so many ladies on the first tri boards feeling the same. Glad you feel a bit better today. Xx


----------



## Cherrysoul

Prolonged MC here, just sharing my levels, i had a weird preganncy anyway, in that i had a period on 22nd Oct 13 for 5 days and then another on 19th Nov for 5 days and 9 days after that found out i was pregnant. Yeah i didnt believe it myself. But here i am today still bleeding.

Anyway

First HcG was 9th Dec 13 - 686 (GP said that meant i was 4-5 weeks pregnant) 
Second HcG was 11th Dec 13 - 580 (GP advised MMC)
Third HcG 11th January 28(I decided to wait to MC naturally being so early on figured not much to pass if anything, ended up in Hospital due to excruciating pains, they took blood, did U/S next day gave me a script for strong antibiotics)
Fourth HcG 13th Jan 13 - 25

At my first Ultrasound they came back with "No retained product, 3.5cm Cyst found on left Ovary, Blood in Pelvis". 

Next Ultrasound and Bloods 3rd February. 

Last monday my spotting turned into what i thought was a period, it felt like one with the mood swings, dull cramps and headaches(normal for me), abd tapered off this Friday just gone, and next day bleeding was back. 

So still NFI what is going on and quite frankly i am over it. Considering i was so "early on" in my strange "pregnancy" i dont get why it is so prolonged.

Oh and for the past 2 weeks i have been severely constipated, which is painful. I just want to be normal again.


----------



## fandabby

Cherrysoul said:


> Prolonged MC here, just sharing my levels, i had a weird preganncy anyway, in that i had a period on 22nd Oct 13 for 5 days and then another on 19th Nov for 5 days and 9 days after that found out i was pregnant. Yeah i didnt believe it myself. But here i am today still bleeding.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> First HcG was 9th Dec 13 - 686 (GP said that meant i was 4-5 weeks pregnant)
> Second HcG was 11th Dec 13 - 580 (GP advised MMC)
> Third HcG 11th January 28(I decided to wait to MC naturally being so early on figured not much to pass if anything, ended up in Hospital due to excruciating pains, they took blood, did U/S next day gave me a script for strong antibiotics)
> Fourth HcG 13th Jan 13 - 25
> 
> At my first Ultrasound they came back with "No retained product, 3.5cm Cyst found on left Ovary, Blood in Pelvis".
> 
> Next Ultrasound and Bloods 3rd February.
> 
> Last monday my spotting turned into what i thought was a period, it felt like one with the mood swings, dull cramps and headaches(normal for me), abd tapered off this Friday just gone, and next day bleeding was back.
> 
> So still NFI what is going on and quite frankly i am over it. Considering i was so "early on" in my strange "pregnancy" i dont get why it is so prolonged.
> 
> Oh and for the past 2 weeks i have been severely constipated, which is painful. I just want to be normal again.

Sorry to read your news.

Have you done a pregnancy test, has it come back negative?

My mc I bled solid for 7 weeks, nightmare as was heavy and clotty and scarred to leave house, when I did I'd be in a mess under an hour and had to clean up. My husband couldn't keep taking time off to do school run so I had to take spare clothes. Luckily school near sainsburys so I had to plan toilet run b4 leaving, park up at sainsburys visit loo do pad change, drop kids back to toilet another change, back home change again. Even doing that I got caught out some days. Horrific experience. 

I really hope your levels come down to 0 and your recent bleed was a period.

No matter how far along you are a loss is a loss which is heartbreaking.

Hope you recover in all ways and get your sticky bean when you are ready..


----------

